# Is anyone else pregnant for the first time after IVF?



## Caseys

I'm 9 weeks along and got pregnant courtesy of IVF after having tried other methods for ~5 years. I'm having a hard time identifying with others in the first trimester forum that are pregnant with their 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc babies or got pregnant within 2 months of trying.

Is there anyone else like me who is over 35 and pregnant for the first time after trying for a long time? I'm not trying to make this exclusive to IVFers, I would just love to find others in a similar situation as myself :flower:


----------



## MrsJPC

Oh at last - someone I can share with! I am 34 at the moment, but will be 35 when the little one arrives (god willing) - does that count?

You will see from my signature that my first IVF was cancelled. So this was my first official one. I had 13 eggs, only 3 fertilzed and the whipped me in for a three day transfer and only 2 were up to scratch. But here I am 12 weeks pregnant with one little baby. 

I have my proper NHS scan on Thursday. I am very anxious, although I have had two scans already and the midwife picked up the heartbeat at 11 weeks. I think it must be natural after everything we have been through. 

Oh and yes the 1st trimester forum is a bit alien to me too. It took hubby and I three years to get here and I couldn't care less about feeling rough or if it is a boy or a girl. I just want a healthy baby, after at times thinking it would never happen. 

Good luck to you!

x x x


----------



## Caseys

Yes, age and conception type doesn't matter, I was just looking for someone I can identify with, I'm glad you responded!

I am just over 9 weeks and just had another ultrasound yesterday. It actually moved its arms during the scan, it was so precious I wanted to cry! I was very nervous before it, as I've been reading too much on here about others having problems, miscarriages, etc. I think the baby picked up on it because its heart rate was 182.

I sometimes thought it would never happen as well, thought for some reason I wasn't capable of having a child and that devastated me - most of my friends have had children already, some of them three!

Yeah as uncomfortable as I get sometimes, I remind myself that it's a sign of a healthy pregnancy and that I've finally done it! 

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## davecr033

Hi Caseys,

I remember you from the IVF forum. I am now 35 years old and pg for 7 weeks and 3 days along. I got to see baby's heart beat last week and it was so precious that I cried seeing that little tiny beating. Felt real for the first time. I think its because I am still on progestrone shots and all the U/S, BW, etc., that I keep feeling like I am still going through IVF process. The heart beat totally sealed the deal for me. 

Its been such a long journey and like both of you here I feel the same way - just want a healthy baby. 

Hi MrJPC, I agree with you, the first trimester forum is totally sounding alien to me. 

Either of you had your doc talk about the baby neck (Nuchal) test yet?


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Hi Everyone,

I just turned 40 3 weeks ago and pregnant with help of IVF for the first time. I had 2 pregnancies before but had ectopic for 1 and mc for other.

I have been trying to post in the 1st Trimester forum too and reading other posts, it feels like I don't belong. I read lots on mc, and other problems and I'm pretty sure statistically it doesn't happen as often as that - I hope!

I'm glad to see some more people with similar situation to me.

I had my first u/s at 7 weeks and saw a heartbeat. It was so wonderful. Tommorow it will be 9 weeks and officially the longest I have been pregnant. 

I'm so excited.


----------



## Caseys

Davecr, it's nice to see you again! I was so happy when I saw you finally made it out too. I still monitor a few of the IVF forums to send silent support. I'm worried about Canamfan, I hope she makes it through.

I just "graduated" from my FS yesterday so am in the process of finding my new baby doctor. I'm assuming then they'll tell me other tests I need. I also go off my drugs in less than a week. They've been slowly weaning me off the estradiol patches and i was "fortunate" to have progesterone suppositories and not the shots. 

ttcbaby, congrats! I think we have close due dates, I am due February 12th.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Thanks Caseys, congratulation to you too!

I'm due February 15th.

I didn't go back to FS after the transfer, basically I was supposed to have urine test at a lab June 11th, of which I already had a positive at home. I was given prescription with progesterone (suppositories too) and estriadiol (pills) to take until 10 weeks. and instructed to get my GP to book an u/s at 7 weeks. I guess every FS is different though.


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

Im pregnant with my first after IVF. Had 2 mmc's before but ive never gotten this far (only 8 weeks) and i just feel so blessed and still a little worried, obviously :)

I too have no friends with children really but that is not for lack of trying (and ivf) they've now moved on to adoption..but generally its just me, myself and and the ladies i work with - but since all of them had kids before the age of 25 im a bit on my own there too, lol!

All the best guys :hugs: xxxx


----------



## StephLINY

Hi Ladies,

I just turned 35 and pregnant for the first time thanks to IVF. Glad to have found others out there :) I'm 16 weeks now and starting to feel good. Morning sickness is gone and now experiencing my clothes getting snug!!

Stephanie


----------



## Mrs-G

Congratulations to you all, I've got just two weeks left after falling pregnant on my first ivf/icsi. Just wanted to let you know that it gets better as it goes on and us less about ivf and the struggles and worries and more about the miracle growing inside, I think my turning point was when the baby started moving. It then felt like it was really happening!!!! Until then I was still a bit of a non believer and didn't dare let myself dream ahead!


----------



## Uni

Hi everyone and congratulations on your pregnancies :)

I´m 43 and pregnant of my first using donor eggs, I´ve been pregnant once before but had a missed MC at 6 weeks. This time I had a scan at 6 weeks at saw a heartbeat which was very precious. Tomorrow I will have a 8 week scan and I´m rather stressed. I would really like some friends that are in a similar position as I am but I´ve had a hard time finding a place I could belong....


----------



## davecr033

Hello to all of you ladies,

Great to hear all of your stories and happy to know that everyone is having similar situations and we can share that and feel better. 

Caseys - I agree with you - I hope Canamfan makes it too. I've also been silently following the IVF threads. 

I am doing well today. I was so exhausted last night and totally got mad at hubby for not making a decision on dinner. Boy that hormonal/emotional side is working on me right now. I find myself crying last night only because I was exhausted. Didn't make any sense at all. Then I felt like an idiot for yelling at hubby for stupid reason. Nuts :)

Lucky thing for me is no morning sickness so far - keeping fingers crossed. Just very tired and pee-ing tons. I wake up now at least 3 times at night too.


----------



## MrsJPC

This is such a good little group.

Mrs G - thank you so much for your words - wow 38 weeks seems so far away. 

What I would say to all you 8, 9 weekers, is I was just the same. I remember getting to 8 weeks and thinking, well I have never been here before, and then just enjoying each week that passed. 

Tomorrow is another milestone, I hope to update you that everything is fine with the little one! 

PS my clothes are already feeling tight! ekk

x x x


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I had my weekly visit with the ivf doc and he measured the baby length and heartbeat. 150 bpm - woohoo. Said all is going well. I am praying nurse calls today and takes me off the progrestrone shots. I am so black and blue from previous shots that finding a good spot for new one without hurting is getting very difficult. 

I am also trying to get better about exercise. Trying to walk at least 30 min each day even though I am usually exhausted by the time I get home. Hubby is really on me so that I don't drop the ball and get lazy. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Caseys

Davecr, that's great news!!! It sucks that you are on the shots. When I went in for my 9 week scan on Monday they decided to wean me off my progesterone suppositories and estradiol patches, by next Monday when i am about 10 weeks I will be off them for good. I think that's when the placenta or something starts producing all of that stuff naturally. So it should be soon!

I think it's ok to be a little lazy in the first trimester, especially if you live in Houston and it's summertime, ugh! I also heard we're supposed to get some of our energy back when we hit our 2nd tri, I hope that's true. I always go for at least a 10 minute brisk walk at lunchtime, maybe you can try that too?


----------



## Caseys

Deleted this post, i was just venting before.


----------



## davecr033

Hello ladies,

Good news - I am off the progestrone shots. Doc said it was ok to go to the suppositories. My poor bum and hips can finally heal. They are pretty much red and purple already. Doc told me they would slowly wean me off the estradiol and patch as well. It will be nice to not be on so many meds though it might feel weird after such a long time. 

I think it will be weird to not have weekly appointments too where I can get to see the baby on US as well after they release me to regular OB. Its nice to see the baby and know all is going well every week. 

Caseys - Good idea about the walk at lunch time. I will try to do that in the parking garage - way too hot in Houston to walk outside. I'd melt :) What were you venting about? I love that I can vent on this site - such a relief.

How are you doing Mrs JPC?

Uni - how did you 8-week scan go?

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## Caseys

Davecr, we can celebrate our new "freedom" from support meds together, yay! I am so glad I never had to do the shots, they sound like they were terrible! The suppositories are nothing compared to them.

Morning sickness seems to have kicked up since I stopped the estradiol, ugh! Two more weeks until it's supposed to abate though so I guess I will consider myself lucky.

I got released from my fertility doc at 9 weeks, I thought I was supposed to stay with them until 12 weeks so hopefully that's a sign that things are going really well. 

What I was venting about on Friday was I came to work feeling sick then got on a call with a very pissed off customer who was yelling at me so afterwards I just sat at my desk and cried, thought I was alone then someone came by to talk to me and I got busted. My boss knows I cried so I think she thinks I'm a wacko now. I know it's just hormones and was probably a good sign but still.... I deleted the post when I decided I didn't want to think about it anymore over the weekend. 

Have you guys told your employers yet? I've been holding off, finally just told my coworker that I am very close to and she's ecstatic, confirmed she had no clue and that my boss has no clue. I'm trying to hold off for another 2 weeks but it is so hard!!

Davecr, it's supposed to be 95 here today (I am just outside Denver). I feel your pain!!


----------



## davecr033

Hi Caseys,

No worries about venting. You should definitely vent here - where most everyone understands or have been through it. I totally hear you about feeling completely wacko. I lost it when I noticed the nice new leather on brand new couch having discoloration and releasing it might be from the heat pad i was putting on after the shots. I sat on the floor and refused to sit on the couch and then started crying. Poor hubby is like 'its just a couch. come sit up here' and I am crying like a baby telling him I can't sit on the couch. He actually video taped my crying and talking because he found it so hilarious and then I got mad at him for doing so. Felt like a complete idiot afterwards. 

No I haven't told anyone at work though my boss is starting to wonder with all the doctor's appointments, etc. We are going to wait until after 12 weeks before telling anyone. I am sure other coworkers are also starting to wonder since I usually wear heels to work and just switched to wearing flats since acupuncturist said it helps to avoid MC. We have some very observant women in the office so no doubt they will all go 'oh i knew it'. My sister is also starting to wonder since I am telling her I am tired all the time. Its so hard not to tell family. 

Oh this is totally weird - had a coworker who used to work in this department and now is on another floor all together come up and ask me if I was pregnant because she had a dream over the weekend and I was pregnant in her dream. I was like WTHeck!! Totally random and I barely see this girl anymore. I had a hard time not showing the surprise on my face.

This week we have decent summer weather with feel like of 94 only. Last week we were in the 105s. Ouch!


----------



## MrsJPC

I would give anything for a bit of warm weather - It is July and I have the heater on in my office. 

Well I had my 12 week scan last Thursday. Baby measured 4 days bigger than we thought, and because we know when I concieved the Dr said I am having a big baby! I'm pleased, big means healthy surely! 

I have also just had confirmation that I am low risk for Downs. 

I tell you though, I stop worrying about one thing and then look for something else to worry about. 

I am 14 weeks on Friday, my boss (very supportive through IVF) and one colleague know, but no one else. I don't know why but I still can't seem to say 'I'm pregnant' I feel like I am lying! 

Oh and lack of energy and feeling sick are still a constant. I wish I knew when this energy boost was supposed to kick in!

I was a little gutted when I got discharged from my fertility clinic to the care of a midwife, but apparently that is because everything is normal - so enjoy it!

Love to all and please send some of that sunshine over the Atlantic!

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Hello Everyone,

Congratulations davecr thats great that you are off the shots. I got bruises from the gonal-f shots once a day and that was only for a couple of weeks. I can't imagine what my body would look like if I had to continue up until 10 weeks.
Maybe your coworker is clairvoyant or something. I know what its like though to try to keep your secret and people around you are saying things that might indicate that its no longer a secret. My OH and I were at a funeral the end of June and OH's Mother tapped me on the shoulder and said out of the blue, "maybe its twins". I was so shocked. We had told only a couple of people that I know wouldn't tell anyone, my sister and OH's best friend. We were saving the surprise for a family reunion in a few weeks. The funny thing is I still hadn't even had an u/s yet and when I finally had one a few days later, on the u/s there were 2 gestational sacs but only one had a fetal pole with heartbeat. The thing was his family knew we were trying to have children, but didn't know we went through IVF. I'm not as quick witted as OH and able to detour of them off topic. All I did was face forward in front of them with a huge grin on my face. They saw it too, so I'm sure they know that something might be up. I so cannot lie. I thought for sure someone had spilled the beans, turns out it was just random. We plan on telling them all in a couple of weeks, I will be almost 12 weeks and I'm really nervous about telling them. I don't want to jinx anything, the last u/s was at 7 weeks and I don't have another one scheduled. I have my 12 wk prenatal appointment on the 28th but the day after we leave for the family reunion. I just wish I had something more reassuring that everything is ok before we tell them. But I think even if we wait longer I'll still be doubting it.

Caseys - I have bouts of crying too, and vent away. Thats what we're all hear for. Hey, we all need to be able to release a vent or two. I had to tell my employer when I was going through the inital procedures, because I was missing so much work. But other than that I don't plan on telling anyone else until I have too.

MrsJPC - that wonderful news, baby is doing fine. You know I wish that I was 14 weeks already but then, I don't want to miss anything. I don't mind the bouts of queasiness, and I don't mind the sore boobs or all the trips to the bathroom. It kind of relaxes me because so far its the only thing I have to show that everything is ok.

I'm happy to see that everyone is doing well. See, we get our turn too. And I know that I'm going to look back in a few months when I'm holding my baby in my arms and think how silly I was to worry so much.


----------



## davecr033

ttcbaby4us - wow that is so weird that your OH's mother just guessed like that. How do these people do it? I've never looked at woman and guessed they were pg or how many until they are either showing dramatically or something. 

Mrs JPC - that is wonderful news that the big is doing so well. Must be all the good food you're feeding him/her :) My acupuncturist was funny - told me to eat more protein right now but not as much in third trimister because she is like you don't want your baby to be too big. And I am thinking if genes having anything to do with size of baby I am in trouble because my sister's both babies were 8lb 9oz and she is as petitie as I am. LOL

It is very nice to see everyone talking about being so happy. I go home each day thankful to every god in the universe. Hubby is so sweet and always has his hand on my tummy and rubbing it. He is coming to all my US appointments now because he is so excited to see the baby. 

He is convinced it a boy. I don't know how but he is so dead convinced. Even started coming up with names. He cracks me up :)

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

I bought a doppler and got in when I was 8 weeks. I have been trying it out for the past couple weeks with no luck, UNTIL THIS MORNING!!!

I am so absolutely excited, its so reassuring. What a beautiful sound!!! I could listen to it every minute of the day. Now I'm so happy that when I think about it tears start welling up in my eyes, I get butterfilies in my stomach. Its like falling in love all over again.

I can't wait to listen again tonight and let OH share the experience.


----------



## davecr033

ttcbaby4us - that is so wonderful. I love my weekly visits with the doc since they are still monitoring me. We went yesterday and got to hear the nice strong 156 b/min heartbeat. When he zoomed in to the pic of the ultrasound, we finally saw a head, legs, and arms for the first time. Before then it was like just a big lump with no definition. OH's reaction was 'wow are you kidding me'. My reaction was 'there's a head!'. Doc's response back was 'yes your baby is going to have a head! And two arms and two legs' LOL

I couldn't stop laughing about it afterwards. OH video taped the whole thing so we watched it again at home in slow motion. Just incredible! You're right its like falling in love all over again.


----------



## lancsbabydust

What a relief to find other people in the same situation! I am 37 and after several ivf attempts (some successful but ending in mc and others unsuccessful) we are finally 10 weeks pregnant - and expecting twins! :happydance::happydance:. I can't tell you how elated we are but you are right, joining the first trimester forum seemed no place for me to fit! But here is! YAY! 
Although I am thoroughly happy to be pregnant I still can't help the anxiety creeping in of what ifs though. I soooo can't wait to be in the second trimester. Feel I can't enjoy the pregnancy until I get passed that thirteen weeks marker. Have never carried past six weeks before so to get to ten is so wonderful. And to see those little heartbeats on the scan - our babies were really wriggly too!They looked like they were dancing! And here I am, one week later and I and praying again that my little angels are still going strong. 
Is there a way to chat online on here? Today is the first day I have joined the site.

Lots of love for now.

Daniella


----------



## Caseys

I had the same reaction as you, Davecr, my baby even moved during the last ultrasound. It makes it so real! I can't wait for my next doctor's visit, it is on August 1st and I should be around 12 weeks. 

I finally told a couple close coworkers and my boss early this week and they are SO excited for me, one of them even got teary when I told her. I'm really glad I shared my news, and was even happier to discover they had no clue even though they all knew I was going through fertility treatments. I am learning I can be more deceptive than I thought!

How are you all feeling? I'm still really tired but actually slept a little better last night. I was celebrating my lack of recent cramps when I was in the shower this morning, so of course naturally I'm all cramped up again. I've learned from other forums this is normal though. Fun, we get rid of our periods for a bit but not the cramps!

Daniella, your post just came through as i was finishing this, congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## lancsbabydust

Hi Caseys,
Thankyou so much for reply! And congrats to you too!My twelve week scan is just three days before yours, on the 29th July. Isn't it just So exciting!
xx
Daniella xxx


----------



## MrsJPC

Good luck for your scans you two. You will be fine I am sure. I was exactly the same, and now a week after the 12 week I am still worried. I don't think it ever goes away!

I also cannot tell my colleagues. I keep thinking if I tell them the bubble will burst and if I just keep it to myself a bit longer. 

Am I mad? I am 14 weeks tomorrow, I thought I would be shouting it from the roof by now! 

Welcome Daniella, nice when there are some people who know exactly how you feel! 

x x x


----------



## davecr033

Welcome Daniella, how wonderful to have twins and already so far along. That is great news. Good luck with the upcoming scans for both you and Caseys. 

I can't wait to see my baby moving around in here. We were just finally excited to see what the doc called the 'teddybear' shape - big head, little arms and legs. I am still smiling thinking about it.

I hear all of you on the worry note. I think its cause we've already been through so much that we just worry all the time. I had a scary dream once too about waking up in bed bleeding. Didn't tell OH for a while because I didn't want him to worry. He is worrying also - asking me how I am doing multiple times in a day. Poor thing - told me if he had to go through the ivf stuff like I did then he would have divorced me already LOL


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Question for those of you who are/were on prometrium and/or estradiol - My FS told me to stop taking at 10 weeks, but I've been reading up and a lot of other people were sort of weaned off them after testing. I haven't had any testing to see if my levels are ok and now I'm nervous.


----------



## Caseys

ttcbaby4us said:


> Question for those of you who are/were on prometrium and/or estradiol - My FS told me to stop taking at 10 weeks, but I've been reading up and a lot of other people were sort of weaned off them after testing. I haven't had any testing to see if my levels are ok and now I'm nervous.

My levels were tested up until week 7. After the results then, they had me go from 3 progesterone suppositories a day to 2, and then finally after my week 9 ultrasound things looked good so they had me drop to 1 then quit for good when I hit week 10. Something similar happened for the estradiol patch, I was slowly weaned off of them.

**Scary comment alert** - I was told if you go cold turkey off the progestrone, you could miscarry. HOWEVER, at week 10 is apparently when your body typically starts taking over making both progestrone and estrogen so your doctor probably just has a different philosophy than others, or maybe it was just dangerous to go cold turkey before now. 

Even though I was weaned off of them I was still nervous going off them as well so I totally understand! :hugs:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I had my doc take me off the estrace pills yesterday. Said to continue the progestrone gel and the patch. But I am still being tested and the doc looked at my test results before beginning to wean me off. I am week 9 as of today. It does feel weird not being on the shots and now slowly off the pills. I bit scary for sure! I worry to about how the body is going to react not being on the meds. 

Caseys didn't you say you started to get MS after not being on the estrace pills? I was a bit queasy this morning. A breakfast burrito is staring at me and I am wondering if I can eat it now. :)

Hope all of you have a great day. Its friday at least - woohoo! We can get some more sleep over the weekend.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Well I just got a phone call from my Fertilility Clinic and got some reassuring news. She said at 8 weeks the placenta starts to take over, so could actually stop the hormone support then but the clinic practice is to go an extra 2 weeks after that. She also said that the research is clouded as to whether or not its even needed after 2 weeks. I also asked her about stopping the prometrium cold turkey and possibilities of causing a miscarriage and she said that the clinic does not agree with this. She said that the physicians keep up to date with all the latest research and would adjust their procedures if there was any medical findings to support anything else.

So I think I feel a bit better. What I need to do is stop reading the internet too much and inventing problems that aren't there. My clinic has one of the best success rates and I should trust their judgement. They got me this far and I'm going to enjoy my pregnancy from now on. Now is it easier said than done? ... I hope not.

Anyway, I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## davecr033

ttcbaby4us - that is wonderful news. Yes it is very hard not to read everything on the internet and start to worry about things that may not even be happening. There is so much information out there and so hard to know what is real or not. I have found myself cutting back on reading too much on the internet. Finding some of the forums even on this site where ladies are talking about miscarriages or problems are hard to read and not worry. So I've stopped reading them. 

Doc told me to relax and not stress too much as this affects the baby especially in this critical 1st trimester so I am doing everything to not be stressed even at work which is so hard. Stressing to remain unstressed - is that even possible? LOL

Oh and we finally caved in and told OH's parents about the pg. They were over the moon and then immediately started to tell me to be careful and take care of myself and eat this and don't eat that. It was so cute. We are going to wait to tell the rest of the family at 12 weeks so another month to go. Can't wait to tell my sister. I wish she lived closer then I could get a big hug from her too. Sigh!

Hope all of you are having a wonderful day.

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttb0f56.aspx


----------



## Caseys

ttcbaby4us - thanks for the info on when the placenta takes over, that made me feel better as well.

Davecr - I found myself stressing out at work the other day and I started cramping up. I took it as a sign from baby to chill out, so I sat back, took a few deep breaths and focused on something else for awhile. You could try the same, hopefully your coworkers will understand when you need to step away for a second. Even not pregnant people need to do that sometimes so they should understand.

I went hiking in the mountains on Saturday, it was so pretty. I stopped at all of the shady spots as I kept having to focus on whether my heartrate was up too much or if I was too hot, drinking enough water, etc. One advantage is that I got to have my husband carry the backpack with all the water, snacks, etc, and I also got to hold the leash of the dog that pulls the least. So I've been having fun milking this pregnancy.

I woke up feeling like someone had punched me in the abdomen overnight and was nauseous then got to work and they had chocolate covered doughnuts in the kitche, one of which I promptly shoved into my mouth. It's amazing how quickly my sickness was cured!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

This thread made me laugh, it might help with the stress.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/678709-flatulence.html


----------



## davecr033

OMG that was hilarious and here I thought I was the only one. I've been so gassy for the last month now. Its none stop and doesn't matter how good or bad the bowel movements have been. 

I used to say excuse me if it every happened in front of OH but after so many in one day I just stopped. He even commented how I stopped saying excuse me LOL

I told him to blame his baby.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Well I am officially 9 weeks and doc took me off all meds yesterday. I am freaking out because I don't know how my body is going to react. So far no morning sickness. Just easily tired and hungry all the time. Also I know the uterus is only size of grapefruit but my stomach is sticking out pretty bad. I am guessing its bloating or I am eating too much and its fat. OH was like wow your stomach is really starting to show and I know its too early for that - right?

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## MrsJPC

OMG that could have been me writing that post. 

I felt exactly the same when I came off the progesterone, I thought I was sure to miscarriage. Your body has already made a placenta and will be making all those hormones on its own. Please don't worry!

Like you I was tired and always hungry. In fact I am still always hungry!!

I think I am getting over the tiredness a bit now. From about 9 weeks my waistband felt tight, it is your uterus pushing up and moving everything out. Nice pot belly!! 

Well I am 15 weeks on Friday - can you believe it?

Symptom wise I have lower back pain, almost at the top of my bum it is so low. I also keep getting the occasional twinge. I am hoping it is just things expanding. Still no big bump, just the bottom of my tummy feels hard. 

I just want a little bump and to be able to feel some movement. I have read that you can start to feel this from 16 weeks!

x


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Hi davecrr033 - I'm doing good, I have a 12 w prenatal appointment with my Dr. tomorrow, I'll be 11w1d, not sure what to expect but I have a list of questions I want to ask her. She's pregnant too and I'm thinking she'll be going off on maternity really soon and then I will go to the prenatal clinic where there are a few doctors to look after my care. I didn't really feel any different when I went off the prometrium, I guess I calmed down after speaking to the fertility clinic. I listen to the hb every couple of days. Sometimes its hard to find, baby seems to be moving around. When I first heard it baby was down low and to the right, then I heard it about a couple inches below and to the left of my belly button and then the last time I heard it to the right and about an inch below my belly button. This weekend is OH's family reunion and we plan on telling everyone as long as I feel comfortable doing so. I'm kinda nervous about this, but I plan on asking my dr. if she thinks its safe enough to do. Not sure whether she'll give me a straight answer or not but its worth a try.
I ate too much supper last night and lost it all - isn't that just what you wanted to hear, lol. I have heard that pregnant women can get acid reflux, maybe be the cause?? I think I got too hungry before eating, obviously won't make that mistake again. I don't get much ms except when I'm hungry and last night was the first time it progressed from dry heaves. Again, sorry for the graphics. I think ms affects people differently, my sister had 2 kids and didn't get ms with either. A friend of mine said she didn't get off the toilet from 7-11wks. I don't know if its true or not, but I heard that sometimes the ms is way of your body/baby telling you to eat good, healthy food consistently. If baby is happy you don't get as many symptoms. I don't think anyone really knows anyway. I also take a prenatal vitamin that has b6 and heard that helps fight ms too.
Its funny how we pay so much attention to detail when we are pregnant and analyze everything. Its good though especially when you think of the precious cargo we are all carrying.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Caseys

Last night I slept from 11pm to 5:30am without having to get up to pee, yeah!!! :happydance:

I'm still celebrating my 6.5 hours of consecutive sleep, it's the most I've gotten since I got my bfp, will post more later!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Hope it's ok if I join you. Caseys Congratulations on your 6.5 hours sleep lol. I have all this to look forward to. Was my OTD today and it was 942 (could this be twins or is it to earlier to tell) over the moon don't think me and DH have stopped crying yet. I have been TTC for 5 years had 6 rounds of clomid, 3 rounds of iui and one cycle of IVF that didn't work. Have PCOS Im 36 and DH has slow swimmers. Never thought I would be here and just hopes it is a sticky bean or two.

So glad I was introduced to this thread was reading First Tri and just didn't feel like I fitted in at the min.

Tory x


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Congratulations on 15 weeks MrsJPC, please tell us all about what it feels like when you feel movement, I can't wait for that too, although I have a lot longer to wait.

Welcome Tory123, congratulations on the BFP! I rememeber being in the TTW and testing every day, wondering when/if I will get a BFP, OH said he never had a thought that we wouldn't. I loved his positiveness, it made it all the more bareable. How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Thanks for the welcome

Ttcbaby I am 16dpt I am quite bloated hope it goes down soon?


----------



## davecr033

MrsJPC - congrats on 15weeks. I can't wait to feel movement too. I am just very bloated but some days its hard to believe I am actually carrying a little one there. If it weren't for the weekly ultrasounds I don't think I would believe it - LOL

ttcbaby4us - good luck with telling your family this weekend. Having them all together at the reunion is a great idea so everyone hears it at once. We are thinking of doing a group skype with all our family and telling them but will still have to call most by phone individually. We have only told my in-laws parents so far to get their advice on when we should tell everyone else. My mother-in-law is now giving me all this advice and what to eat or not and about taking it easy. She even offered to parcel me some food so I won't have to cook - She's so sweet.

About the MS - I heard in one of my books that some say women who have MS are less likely to miscarriage. So now I am actually wanting it - how scary is that. Oh I just need to stop reading all these things so I can stop worrying - easier said than done!

Caseys - congrats on the nice long sleep. I've only had that happen once so far. Last nigth I woke up at 2:30 to pee and then couldn't go back to sleep very well - lots of tossing and turning. Needless to say work today is going to be painfully long and tiring even more.

Tory - welcome and glad you could join us and congrats on the BFP after long time TTC. OH and I have been TTC for 6 years now and after 3 rounds of femara and 3 of clomid, 3 IUIs, it was hard to believe it finally happened after 1st round of IVF. I feel you pain and now your joy too! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Worried today as the bloating has gone down which should be a good sign but just worrying why the change all of a sudden. Also got no symptoms today can this happen? That one day you have loads of symptoms and the next day nothing? 

Sorry one more thing I have one beta and then my hospital don't do any more beta but I have got to go in two weeks time for a scan. What do FS hope to see in two weeks?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Ladies
Can I join in too? I know Tory123 from the IVF forum, and being an old bird of 39, think this thread is a great idea and seems just the job.

I'm a bit behind most of you - only got a BFP a week last Thursday so still not really believing it. It was our first time ICSI, and my clinic's stats were 13-17% success for my age range so I can't believe how lucky we've been. 

Currently in the 'what if it's stopped growing' paranoid state (it's hard to stop worrying after IVF!), but hoping the excessive tiredness, sore boobs and headaches mean all is ok. Think it will feel more real after the 6 week scan this Thursday.


----------



## Caseys

Miss Lemon, welcome! Of course you can join! Congrats on your BFP! 

I go in for my 12 week scan tomorrow with a new doctor (a normal one this time) and am nervous, really hoping the bean is still there. At the same time, I'm feeling pretty confident as my symptoms haven't really changed much since I got my BFP so I take that as a sign things are going well.

One thing I did notice is ever since I stopped the estradiol and progesterone, I haven't been as bloated, my stomach is mostly flat again. Once again it's giving me weird thoughts, part of me is like oh am I still pregnant, the other part of me is like well at least when your stomach starts to get bigger again, you will know for sure it's the baby.


----------



## Tory123

Hi 

Miss lemon good to see you on here! Im at the exactly the same stage and paronid state as you. I even did a clear blue test today when I did one last friday it said 1-2 weks and todays one says 3+ so was quite pleased even though know this doesn't mean to much.

Caseys so exciting the 12 week scan and with a normal doctor sounds great with all the symptoms. Looking forward to the update tom x

Hello to everyone else hope you are all doing well.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Welcome Miss Lemon and congrats on the BFP! It is very hard to stop worrying. I just past 10 weeks and still worry :)

Casey - great on the 12 week scan - have fun seeing the baby again.

Tory - I won't worry too much about the bloating. My stomach went down a little bit too. Not as much as I hoped. I still haven't been able to wear my regular pants without the belly band holding it up since I started the meds. Of course I am also a bit overweight so that doesn't help. I am trying to get better about exercising even just 30 minutes each day. Its so hard when you're tired all the time.

AFM - I have one more ivf doc appt tomorrow and then he said he was going to release me to regular OB. I have a 1st OB appointment with the regular doc next week. I was telling hubby how weird its going to feel not being able to have an appointment every week where we can see the baby and know that everything is ok. Once a month is going to feel very very weird!!!

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## Caseys

The doctor's visit went well today, I didn't get an ultrasound because she heard the heartbeat with some device. Kinda bummed I didn't get to see Alf (Alien Life Form, my nickname) but the heartbeat was 160bpm.

I was told I need to go have a first trimester screen done for downs syndrome/trisonomy 18/21. Has anyone ever had that done?


----------



## Miss Lemon

Thanks for the welcome. It's exciting reading about you ladies who are further down the line. Looks like the worrying never really stops - I suppose this is it now until they are all grown up!

Am hoping I'm not developing morning sickness as I had to flee the biscuit isle on Sunday when DH was debating chocolate digestives or hob-nobs. The thought of either makes me feel a bit sick. That's a first for me.

Wanted to ask too how long the sore boobs last? Had to go and buy a non-underwired old lady bra as my regular ones are all too painful!

Didn't know that clearblue tests give you how pregnant you are Tory. How exciting! Might have to do one of those today. Coz I just had the blood test from the clinic to confirm the BFP, I've never actually seen those two lines. Would be nice.


----------



## AmorBebe

Caseys said:


> The doctor's visit went well today, I didn't get an ultrasound because she heard the heartbeat with some device. Kinda bummed I didn't get to see Alf (Alien Life Form, my nickname) but the heartbeat was 160bpm.
> 
> I was told I need to go have a first trimester screen done for downs syndrome/trisonomy 18/21. Has anyone ever had that done?

I just had my screening done last week. They performed an ultrasound & measured the back of the fetus's neck (Nuchal Translucency test) and took some blood. I go in again on August 22nd to have the remainder of the screening done, so they can compare the results. My doctor said they like to see a neck measurement of anything under 2mm's & mine was 1.8. The whole process is still very nerve wracking & I'm worried about the second screening (but I seem to worry about everything these days). Good luck to you!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I go in for final visit with IVF doc today. He might be releasing me today and I already have a 1st OB visit scheduled for next week with regular doc. I am so going to miss seeing the baby every week and knowing all is going well. It will be weird to only have once a month visits.

I have been told I need to schedule my first trimiseter visit within the next 2 weeks since they want it done between 11-13 weeks. I am also nervous about this test since I am already 35. So much to worry about but Hubby keeps reminder me to take it one day at a time.

We actually walked around babies r us for the first time over the weekend. The store was so overwhelming and made me realize how much stuff I still don't know about raising a baby. whew!! So much to figure out but we have time right :)


----------



## Caseys

Amorbebe, thanks for the insight into the tests. I'm not looking forward to driving down to Denver for it tomorrow. At the same time, they just opened a new IKEA not too far from there so I see some shopping in my future...

I'm at the point where I've started telling everyone that I am pregnant, I keep randomly blurting it out to some people, keeping it to myself from others. I am starting to feel rather psychotic about it all.


----------



## AmorBebe

Is anyone reluctant to tell people about their pregnancy? I feel like undergoing IVF has caused me to just be fearful. I am entering my 13th week & I had told myself I would tell people this week, but I've decided to wait until after 16 weeks (I'm not sure why). I feel like I'm afraid to feel excited & I fear telling people because I don't want them to be excited. It's a strange feeling. I always thought I would be so joyful about being pregnant, but I feel like IVF ruined that for me. Just wanted to see if anyone else has these emotions, or if I'm just crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Caseys

AmorBebe, it's been a mixed bag for me since starting to tell people. I've already gotten some unsolicited advice from people at work - "Is it safe to be eating that for lunch?" in reference to my tuna and crackers (yes, in moderation) then when I went for a fast paced walk at lunch my walk-mate asked me if I was going too fast, if it was safe for me. Umm it wasn't my fault I was kicking her ass and barely breaking a sweat myself. :bike: :winkwink:

Part of me regrets telling people so soon but I'm not sure it's really fear motivated like you are experiencing. We tried for 5 years and so a lot of people knew about my long journey - bursting into tears when people asked me about having children and not taking "oh we'll have them eventually" for an answer kinda gave it away. 

The biggest issue I'm having is still not believing I'm actually pregnant so people treating me like a normal pregnant person is SOOOO bizarre! I'm not quite comfortable with it yet and am already telling people to back off when they start asking me too many questions. It's also allowing me to keep some of my new experience private at the same time that I am going public, if that makes sense.

So, I know my situation is a little different from yours, but I hope this helps?


----------



## Caseys

davecr033, did you get released??? It's almost as if they need to give us a graduation cap and diploma on our way out the door huh?


----------



## MrsJPC

AmorBebe I was exactly the same. I am 16 weeks on Friday, and have only just this week told my work collegues. Some I still haven't told. 

Of course we are extra anxious, but it is begining to sink in that this is now actually happening. I even found myself googling changing bags and eyeing up prams! 

Enjoy it - as we all know it has been a bit of a slog getting here. 

Love to all

x


----------



## MrsJPC

Love it Caseys! I got told off on the weekend for offering to blow up my niece's paddling pool! 

Honestly if anyone knows the do's and don'ts its us lot!!

x x x


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys, doc didn't release me. I have regular OB appt next week so IVF doc wants to see me back the week after for a final visit. Not sure why and we asked but he just said I'd like to see you again before I release you. Baby's length and heartbeat were good. (160 bpm) so not sure what's going on. I am trying not to worry about it. 

I totally feel all the fear about telling people that you guys have. I am excited to tell my family but I think its because they know that we've been going through IVF but I don't want anyone else to know we've been going through IVF. Its weird feeling. I want to tell my boss but not the rest. Feels totally strange and I am definitely not prepared for all the advice and questions. We are waiting for another 2 weeks (end of 12 wks) before we tell anyone. We've told my in-laws and already I am getting advice of what not to eat and how I need to take it easy from my mother-in-law like every time I talk to her. Its going to get old real fast. 

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## Tory123

Hi Girls

I have gone about it all the wrong way as I have told everyone family, friends collegues. Partly because I am really bloated and look about 3 months pregnant already hope the bloating goes away after coming of the tablets. Me and DH just couldn't stop ourselves but now worry what if any problems etc how will we tell people so somedays wished we kept it to ourselves especially as we haven't even had one scan. My first scan is on Tuesday this will only be four weeks after EC. Does anyone know what they will see in this scan?


----------



## Omi

I had my scan at 7 weeks and all i could see was a kidneyshaped blob with a blinking heart - it was wonderful though! :cloud9:


----------



## Caseys

My scan for down's today syndrome went well, I will get the final results on Monday but the doctor said it looks normal.

It turns out I have a feisty one in my belly, he kept twisting and turning and moving his fists around while they were doing the scan. It was so amazing to see!


----------



## davecr033

Caseys - congratulations on the scan going well - one less worry down. Nice to have a fiesty energetic baby!

Tory - I won't worry about having told everyone. Everyone has different level of comfortability. Hubby and I talked about how even if we did have a problem, we would have to tell all the family anyway. 

My first scan was at 5 weeks and all we saw was a kidney shaped dark shape with a nice blob inside. We didn't see an actual baby shape until around week 8-9. We saw the blinking heart around week 6 and they were able to measure the heart rate then too. It was amazing to see the blinking heart pumping away.

Tuesday's scan we were able to see the pulse of the baby and the pulse at the umbilical cord into the baby. And clearly see the shape of the head and arms and legs. Its so awesome and incredible to see the progress. I am going to miss that once the weekly checkups stop. 

Hope all of you have a good day.


----------



## davecr033

Quick question - did the bloating ever go down after the meds for those of you off the meds? I am still very bloated and am wondering if I should just give in and buy some maternity pants. My current pants even with belly band is getting very uncomfortable.


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Quick question - did the bloating ever go down after the meds for those of you off the meds? I am still very bloated and am wondering if I should just give in and buy some maternity pants. My current pants even with belly band is getting very uncomfortable.

Yes. For a week or so. However, I'm sitting here getting ready for work and just struggled to find comfortable clothes to wear. Now I think it's the baby's fault as I was told my uterus is now the size of a grapefruit. 

Where did you get your belly band? I'm going to have to get one of those, not quite ready to go into maternity clothes.


----------



## davecr033

You're in the states right - go to Target and in the maternity section they have the belly bands where you can leave the buttons and zip open and use the band to hold up the pants. They come in white, beige and black colors and for $16 its so worth it. 

I am slowly getting uncomfortable so might go this weekend to find a good pair black pants from maternity section. My uterus area is not very big - just slightly bloated but the tummy has pushed up and is very big. I had rolls before but they are now getting bigger. I read its the organs starting to move up but not sure when that happens.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

So, we got through the weekend telling all of OH's family that we were expecting. It went pretty well. We wanted to tell OH's parents first so I made a card for them with this poem/letter in it:

Dear Grandma & Grandpa,
I do not have a face to see, Or put inside a frame.
I do not have soft cheeks to kiss, I don't yet have a name.
You can't yet hold my tiny hands, Nor whisper in my ear.
It's still too soon to sing a song, Or cuddle me so near.
But all will change come February 15th, 2012.
That's when they say Im due.
I'm your new grandson or granddaughter, I can't wait till I meet you.
All I ask between now and then, Is your patience while I grow.
I promise I'll be worth the wait, Because of all the love we'll know.
So what I have to give you now, Is a wish to you from me.
I cannot wait to be a part of this wonderful family.
Love Baby

I also put a picture of the 7 wk ultrasound in it. I was thinking of putting a picture of the 3 fertilized embryos that were implanted but didn't want to raise too many questions about how many there were. It brought tears to her eyes and then the card got passed around to OH's sisters. Lots of hugs and congratulations and fingers crossed. Then when the word got out to all the rest of the reunion attendees, there were lots more congrats, some words of wisdom, a lot of asking what my symptoms are and stuff. One of OH's cousins, whom I had just met, kept reciting here first and middle name. She wants us to name the baby after her. It was so funny. One of OH's other cousins said congrats on the tentative pregnancy. Now I can't seem to get it out of my head, I guess I'm somewhat offended of the term tentative. Right now I am pregnant, there's nothing tentative about it.

I thought for sure I was going to jinx it or something. So for the last few days and nights I've been listening to the hb on the doppler making sure its still there, and it is. I have only part of a week left until I'm in the 2nd trimester. Every day I count down the days but when I look back it seems like only a short time ago I was 7 weeks and we were on our way to the u/s on pins and needles.

OH was so excited to tell everyone, they noticed it too.

Anyway, that was my first experience with letting a bunch of people know.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Wow - what a lovely way to tell the in-laws!

I had my first 6 week scan today and we got to see the flickering bit she said was its heart. Then she moved the scanner and said "and here's number two"! I was totally shocked. I still am. It's a good job I was lying down. Both sets of parents, DH and my friends are all really excited, and I'm just really scared! 

Went back to work but couldn't concentrate and had to come home and just try to get used to the idea. Know I should be over the moon, but still just shocked.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Miss Lemon said:


> Wow - what a lovely way to tell the in-laws!
> 
> I had my first 6 week scan today and we got to see the flickering bit she said was its heart. Then she moved the scanner and said "and here's number two"! I was totally shocked. I still am. It's a good job I was lying down. Both sets of parents, DH and my friends are all really excited, and I'm just really scared!
> 
> Went back to work but couldn't concentrate and had to come home and just try to get used to the idea. Know I should be over the moon, but still just shocked.

Congratulations!! That is so awesome. I'm really happy for you. OH and I were hoping for 2 for the price of one! lol (...hopefully that doesn't offend anyone)


----------



## MrsJPC

Oh Miss Lemon - 2 heartbeats! That bought a tear to my eye. You take extra special care of yourself. Oh bless you! I don't think it is going to sink in for a while yet!

x x x


----------



## davecr033

Oh ttcbaby that was so wonderful read. That is a great way to tell your in-laws - now I am starting to think of interesting ways to tell my family.

Hubby had vidoe taped our first heartbeat check and so we went on skype when we told him parents and he played the sound only and asked them what they thought that sound was. They were both so confused and couldn't figure it out. Then hubby just yells out "that your future grandson or granddauhther's heartbeat". They were so excited, mother-in-law started crying she was so happy. 

Miss lemon - I loved your story! Congrats on two heart beats - that is incredible. Hubby and I were also hoping for two for the price of one. But at the same time I was slightly hoping for only one since I was scared of having two babies. I am sure its overwhelming and will take a while to sink in. Congratualtions!


----------



## Tory123

Congratulations Lemon amazing story.

How nervous was you about the scan? I have mine on Tuesday and just so worried.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Tory

To be honest I was actually looking forward to it because I wanted confirmation that there def. was something in there - it didn't feel real! But then the morning of the scan I was nervous. Mainly because I was scared there would be two in there - ha!

She kept showing us this flickering of the heartbeat and DH was going "wow - that's amazing" and I was just lying there thinking "I can't believe there are two" over and over so didn't really pay attention - just made the right noises.

You'll be absolutely fine and it will put your mind at rest that everything is ok. Are you taking DH with you?


----------



## Tory123

Hi Lemon

Thanks for the words of encouragement about the scan. I am taking DH with me I hope there is two but would be happy with one.


----------



## peeker

Hi there
Congratulations and yes I am pregnant for the first time after IVF. I'm now 28.5 weeks though  I really didn't expect it to work first time but so glad it has. It's an amazing journey just wish I hadn't been so ill the whole time, but sure it will be worth it in the end. xx


----------



## Miss Lemon

oh no - you've felt ill the whole time Peeker? Poor you. I've started feeling nauseous and it's miserable. Can't face cooking or even looking in the fridge! Urgh. 

Poor DH is having to shop and cook on his own so I've sent him off to get acubands, ginger biscuits and crackers. Was comforting myself that this is only for another 6 weeks or so, but then read that with twins it often lasts longer. That is NOT going to be me! :nope:


----------



## peeker

Hi there, well hopefully you won't be ill the whole time. Most people aren't. I wanted to strange whoever invented the name 'morning sickness' as mine was all day and all night. It did stop at 15 weeks much to my great relief. Then I started getting faint and dizzy instead, but that's not as bad. and now in the 3rd trimester I keep being sick again BUT I don't feel sick, so not that bad but now I have serious sciatica. Anyway it WILL all be worth it and with any luck you shall have a lovely, trouble free pregnancy and breeze through it. :)
xxx


----------



## Caseys

I think I am officially in my second trimester starting today, yay!! :happydance:


----------



## davecr033

Congrats Caseys on being in the 2nd trimester. Looks like I am about 2 weeks behind you :) I can't wait for this 1st one to be over and be able to tell all of my family, especially my sister. 

Peeker - congrats on 28.5 weeks. Feels so long away for me but I know that I will be there sooner than I think and then I will feel like I have so much still to get done. Sorry you've been sick the whole time. 

I've had a few days of nausea here and there but I've been lucky on the whole and not had any throwing up or anything. Some dizziness too but mainly my thing is tiredness. And I need to control my stress at work better. I was super stressed last week and my acupuncturist could tell right away from my face and heartbeat. It's amazing how much info she knows from just my heartbeat. She called my pregnancy around day 9 past transfer as a potential and I hadn't even tested at home yet and she said she could tell from my heartbeat. There is so much about eastern medicine that is unknown to us in the west. Its amazing.

Anyway, hope all of you are having a great day. I have my first OB appt with regular doc tomorrow. Looking forward to getting to know the new doc and her staff. Don't feel comfortable with current doc as she recommended that I do all tests including cvs/amino and this new doc said she would only suggest that if the nuchal showed signs of needing the other tests. Much prefer that. whew!


----------



## babybean123

:wave: may I join the discussion? I had my 1st IVF in July - the EC 7/17 and the transfer 7/22 (our 5 yr anniversary) and got our BFP on July 31st! This would be wonderful to follow all your stories and experiences, and compare notes. Nobody (no friends or family, ok my cousin is the ONLY person) knows we did IVF and nobody knows we're pregnant just yet. 

I go in for more bw tomorrow. I just hope my numbers continue to rise! I may switch from injectable progesterone to suppositories, as I have some friends that are visiting us and staying with us for 3-4 days. I don't know how to 'sneak away' for our nightly progesterone jabbing. :haha: Has anybody else switched as well?? And were there any weird side effects?? 

Thanks ladies! :flower:

MissLemon, I loved your story as well :winkwink:


----------



## davecr033

Welcome babybean and congrats! I switched from the shots to the suppositories but only after being on it a couple of weeks after my BFP. Doc finally took me off around week 9 and I was so relieved as they were very painful for me. I had no side effects from the switching or the suppositories themself.

I had some family visit us when I was doing the shots and I setup everything in the bathroom and would use that as an excuse to go take the shot. If that helps you. :)


----------



## Caseys

Congrats, babybean! Do you mind if I ask where in the US you are? We seem to have a really good balance of Americans, Brits, I think a Canadian or two as well. 

I personally was never on the progesterone shots, just the suppositories. After reading horror stories about how the shots hurt so much, etc, it made the suppositories no big deal to me. 

During the whole IVF process, I turned the guest bathroom into my own little pharmacy, I didn't realize how much stuff was involved until I had to clean it out for guests that were coming. Plus I was able to close the door and forget about the shots until I had to go back in there and deal with them the next time.

Also I don't know about you girls, but I'm still monitoring one of the IVF threads in the assisted conception area, and it breaks my heart to read about those that had failed IVFs and can't afford to try again. It's just another reminder of how "lucky" I am to be able to afford what it took to get me to this point.


----------



## Caseys

I just got horrible NT screen results, the normal risk for Downs for women my age is 1 in 110, my risk is 1 in 5. I am also high risk for Trisomy 18, 1 in 35. I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor to find out of it's too late for a CVS test or if I have to wait until week 15 for an amnio. Has anyone else been through a scare like this?


----------



## Caseys

Ok after posting my last post, I did some research. My NT was normal, and so were my HCG levels, the only thing that was low was my PAPP-A from the bloodwork. So I googled "low Papp-A" and "IVF" and found this reassuring article: https://www.ivfnewsdirect.com/?p=286

I'm hoping when I talk to my doctor later she will tell me that it could be a false positive, we'll see...


----------



## Tory123

Hi Caseys

Sorry for your worry and that article was very reassuring. Hope you get the opportunity to speak it over with your doctor.

It looks like I might not get my scan tomorrow as there is a riot in areas in London and my hospital is near where it is. Really disappointed but I suppose safety first.

Take Care
x


----------



## Tory123

I had the scan today and not that great I think as they could see two sacs and two yolks but could not see baby or heartbeat yet. Really worried as thought at 6 wk 1day since EC they would see the baby. I have been told to come back in two weeks so two weeks of worrying for me.


----------



## Caseys

Tory, I have heard in a lot of cases it takes longer than that. When I went in at 7 weeks for my first scan I saw a tiny little blob and they were like, that's the baby, and I found it hard to believe because like I said, it just looked like a blob. Hang in there!

Also I am so glad you still made it to your appointment, I hope the riots aren't affecting you too much? I lived in England for a year in the 90s but was up in Norwich at UEA. I miss the UK, hope to make it back someday.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Thanks Casey I am just doom and gloom at the minuet. I expected to see just a little mark in the sacs. I found out it was too so it would be twins but can't even get excited about that yet.


----------



## Tory123

We nearly didn't make our appointment as it was in Hackney where the riots are.

I have got another two week wait again!


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies

I had my ET on 7/7 and my BFP on 7/19.
I just had my first ultrasound with the RE yesterday and we saw a little bean in there with a heartbeat! :happydance: I am still on pins and needles, but so glad to see that. I go back to the RE in two weeks for a final check with them and in the meantime, my OB wants to see me, so I will have another ultrasound next week too! This is my first pregnancy ever. I had one failed IVF cycle in April.

Good luck ladies...praying our little beans keep growing well!!!


----------



## dmama

My prayers for you in London where the turmoil is happening...Stay safe!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Oh Tory you must be so worried, but don't be. You wouldn't have yolk sacs surely if they weren't there! Mine were just tiny, tiny blobs - I had to take the womans word for it that they were there! Know what you mean about another two week wait though - that's exactly what it felt like. I thought the doubts and anguish and waiting would finish with the BFP, but no! Hopefully your little beans will be swimming around in a couple of weeks and put your mind at rest. Then you'll be able to panic that you're having twins :winkwink:

Watch those riots too Mrs - we've got them starting in Manchester now apparently - like we've gotta copy London! Bloody ridiculous. 

Good luck Caseys - it must be so worrying for you too but hopefully everything will be ok. Thank goodness for reassuring articles!

Hi dmama - hello to you and your little bean!


----------



## dmama

For those of you who had to take progesterone vaginal suppositories (or injections) when did your doc tell you to stop them?


----------



## AmorBebe

dmama said:


> For those of you who had to take progesterone vaginal suppositories (or injections) when did your doc tell you to stop them?

I started to taper at 10 weeks. The placenta begins to take over in week 8, but many RE's recommend taking them for a couple of weeks beyond that.


----------



## babybean123

Caseys, I live on the East coast. 

I can't believe all the British riots! Scary stuff. I didn't even think of this effecting scans, dr's appts, etc. Hope things get resolved soon!! Stay safe!:hugs:

I went in for bloodwork today. I was so nervous to hear back, as last time I mc at 8 weeks. I'm only 5 weeks along at this point but my hcg 4,343. I hope that's good :shrug: The nurse said it was... I hope, hope, hope this bean sticks! 

My progesterone was high enough that I can try out the suppositories. I had them ordered just.in.case. I may just stick with the injections as long as I can. I have first scan next week! I'll be 6 weeks and 3 days then... I don't even know what I'll be able to see. Do ANY of you have the option to receive a recording of the appt?? Like a video of the ultrasound and the heartbeat?? Just curious... 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## dmama

babybean123 said:


> Caseys, I live on the East coast.
> 
> Do ANY of you have the option to receive a recording of the appt?? Like a video of the ultrasound and the heartbeat?? Just curious...
> 
> Good luck ladies!

I had my ultrasound yesterday and I got a thumbdrive with the pics on it and also a video including the recording of the heartbeat but it was hard to hear it on my tiny computer at home...I guess different offices offer different things depending on the resources...They told me to bring it back and they will add the next ultrasound session to it! Good luck!!!!


I am waiting a call back from my RE office...My RE said yesterday to continue with my progesterone, but when I called today because I discovered I am out of refills, the nurse said that since I am 7 weeks I should be stopping them anyway. I told her that I just saw the doc yesterday and he said to continue and she was supposed to check and call me back, but the wench hasn't called me back yet and the office is closed. I still have some left, but need more before the weekend, so I am gonna have to call tomorrow and demand some clarification...But now I am certain I want to stay on them for a few more weeks...We will see...I have an appt with my OB next week and will see what she says about it, but I will need the refill before then...I hate when they forget to call back!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## peeker

Hi all, hope you don't mind me posting again 
I just wanted to say congrats to everybody who has BFPs!
Caseys - I had a downs screen, just measured the neck and took bloods like AmorBeBe said and they did an assessment of risk factors like do you smoke, drink and medical history. Thankfully mine came back low risk. I believe they look for certain things in your blood which can be produced if the baby has downs. It's not that reliable though, so they told me!

Tory123 I had what you had, all my bloating and symptoms disappearing and about the same time. I was so worried I went to the midwife and she listened for the heart beat. Then when I said it was an IVF pregnancy she said that it is very common with IVF because you've been so full of drugs for so long THEY are what is making you bloated and eventually it will disappear.

AmorBebe yeah all my family and work had to know I was having IVF or else I'd not have got the time off for my appointments, and after my BFP they were all overjoyed and I just wanted them all to shut up as my clinic said don't get excited until your 11 week scan then you really know everything is OK. They did my head in. I so wish nobody had knows, like the worry isn't enough, then everybody around me was getting excited and I was terrified it wouldn't work out.

Hope you all have a lovely day 

xxx


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Caseys said:


> Ok after posting my last post, I did some research. My NT was normal, and so were my HCG levels, the only thing that was low was my PAPP-A from the bloodwork. So I googled "low Papp-A" and "IVF" and found this reassuring article: https://www.ivfnewsdirect.com/?p=286
> 
> I'm hoping when I talk to my doctor later she will tell me that it could be a false positive, we'll see...

Thanks for posting this Caseys, I just had my scan on Monday and should be getting the results back the end of this week or next week.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

dmama said:


> babybean123 said:
> 
> 
> Caseys, I live on the East coast.
> 
> Do ANY of you have the option to receive a recording of the appt?? Like a video of the ultrasound and the heartbeat?? Just curious...
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> I had my ultrasound yesterday and I got a thumbdrive with the pics on it and also a video including the recording of the heartbeat but it was hard to hear it on my tiny computer at home...I guess different offices offer different things depending on the resources...They told me to bring it back and they will add the next ultrasound session to it! Good luck!!!!
> 
> 
> I am waiting a call back from my RE office...My RE said yesterday to continue with my progesterone, but when I called today because I discovered I am out of refills, the nurse said that since I am 7 weeks I should be stopping them anyway. I told her that I just saw the doc yesterday and he said to continue and she was supposed to check and call me back, but the wench hasn't called me back yet and the office is closed. I still have some left, but need more before the weekend, so I am gonna have to call tomorrow and demand some clarification...But now I am certain I want to stay on them for a few more weeks...We will see...I have an appt with my OB next week and will see what she says about it, but I will need the refill before then...I hate when they forget to call back!!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Hi DMAMA,
I was worried too when I went of the progesterone, I heard lots of horror stories but thats what they were. I called my clinic and they said that there is no definite scientific proof that its even needed after the second week. I would trust your clinic, they got you this far. Every protocol is different for each person and tailored to their body, and some of the things you hear about progesterone is for women who are taking it for other reasons other than IVF. I would definitely call them and express your concerns, they should tell you why they choose this protocol and trust them.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Caseys said:


> I think I am officially in my second trimester starting today, yay!! :happydance:

Me too!!!!

Had a scan on Monday and was already measuring 13 weeks then. Baby was jumping around like crazy. It made OH laugh. He says that the baby doesn't like to get pictures taken and turns away when someone is about to.


----------



## dmama

Caseys and ttcbaby - Congrats on your scans...

Thanks ladies for the progesterone info, the problem was that the Doctor said stay on them and the Nurse told me I should not still be on them so she would not call in the refill! So that was the confusion. They straightened it out this morning when I called back. The RE wants me on them till 9.5 weeks. I think there are 5 docs in that practice and of course my RE seems to be the one who does things differently..This happened during stims when the Nurse kept telling me to change my Estrogen patch and I had to keep telling them my RE never ordered them--I even mentioned this to the RE to make sure he didn't make a mistake and he said he doesn't use the patches during stims --at least not with the protocol I was on! So the Nurses just go on automatic pilot when responding, based on what everyone else in the practice does, they aren't paying attention to what the RE actually ordered for the specific person....a little frustrating because it raises doubt and confusion, but now it is resolved! I have read however that progesterone might not be necessary beyond a few weeks too, but I just wanted to follow what the RE had told me...if he had said stop then, I would have been okay because what do I know after all?!! They just put the doubt in my head....

Okay ladies....enjoy!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

dmama - I hear you on frustration between nurses and your RE. I had my nurse twice not call me back and once she even forgot to tell me my extraction appointment time had changed. The last time she didn't call, when I called her the next day she says 'oh if you have no changes to your blood results we don't call you'. First time I'd heard that. Hubby got pissed and called the head office and talked to the office manager who confirmed that, this is not their policy and they have a problem which will be taken care. Amazing! I felt bad for getting the nurse in trouble but it was just riduculous after the third time of errors and then lying to cover her butt. 

Have fun with the progestrone. Mine kept me on it til 9 weeks and its supposedly about then when you body takes over making its own and when the placenta is about in place. So I heard that, around 9 weeks is when they start to ween you off all the meds.

Caseys and ttcbaby4us - congrats on the scans. I can't wait for mine. I go in for the nuhcal scan next week. I am very nervous about it. I had my first OB appointment with my regular doc and loved the nurses there. Trying out a new doc. The OB nurse was great and asnwered all my questions and took the time to spend with me and not rushed which is how I felt wtih my old doc. 

Oh you guys will like this....my boss comes into my office after my doc appointment this week and is like 'so when are you going to tell me the good news'. I am like 'what good news'. She's going on about oh you don't fool me - i've had three kids and been around the block a few times. Are you sure you don't have anything to tell me. I couldn't help grinning but of course held my gruond. I want to tell all of our family next week after end of 12 weeks before tell anyone at work. I am going to get lots of 'I knew it' from all the ladies here - I just know it. :)

This week has been very stressful for me at work. Need to find the time this weekend to really relax and let go. I am sure the baby's feeling it. Whew!!! 

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## Caseys

Thanks for the congrats on the scan, but my results were bad....so....everyone please keep your fingers crossed for me until my amnio on August 30. Thanks.


----------



## davecr033

Caseys - have you in my thoughts for the amino - hope you get positive results from that test.


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> Thanks for the congrats on the scan, but my results were bad....so....everyone please keep your fingers crossed for me until my amnio on August 30. Thanks.

I am praying Caseys...I hope amnio will be fine...


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Caseys said:


> Thanks for the congrats on the scan, but my results were bad....so....everyone please keep your fingers crossed for me until my amnio on August 30. Thanks.

Hope it goes OK x


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Caseys said:


> Thanks for the congrats on the scan, but my results were bad....so....everyone please keep your fingers crossed for me until my amnio on August 30. Thanks.

Fingers and Toes are crossed for you and your LO Caseys!


----------



## Caseys

Thanks everyone. The more I read about those screening tests, the better I feel about a positive outcome in spite of my results, I just have my really down moments as well.

Baby is definitely growing, my abdomen has gotten harder and I've been getting more "growing pains" this week. I'm also about to give up on the current bras I've been squishing myself into the last month or so and finally move onto my D-cup bra. I'm not a big woman so my huge ta-tas are taking a bit of getting used to.

Also, I have re-nicknamed my LO "Rocky". I figure the kid is a fighter...


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Went to Early Pregnancy Clinic today as going out my mind with worry about seeing no babies. It was good news saw two babies and two heartbeats, don't think me and DH have stopped crying yet.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Went to Early Pregnancy Clinic today as going out my mind with worry about seeing no babies. It was good news saw two babies and two heartbeats, don't think me and DH have stopped crying yet.

Thats fab news Tory. You about 6 1/2 weeks ? Twins, so so exciting. Now take good care of those jellybeans... :) :happydance: xx


----------



## dmama

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Went to Early Pregnancy Clinic today as going out my mind with worry about seeing no babies. It was good news saw two babies and two heartbeats, don't think me and DH have stopped crying yet.

Congrats on the twins!!!


----------



## davecr033

dmama - what wonderful news on the twins. Congrats!!!

I am doing well. Just tired all the time - I came home thursday after a long exhausting week at work and just cried and then cried because I didn't understand why I was crying - ruined hubby's shirt in the process but he's been so understanding and made me shower and take a nap - oh bless him :) Hubby and I finally cleaned out the baby's room for the first time. It felt so good. Did some significant purging - its amazing how much stuff we can collect. :)

Otherwise it is just plain crazy hot here in Houston so I am spending as much time indoors as possible. End up tired and with headaches even going to the grocery store because its like 115 with the heat index. We finally told my sister-in-law and brother in-law over the weekend. It felt great to talk to someone about all the IVF stuff we went through. We really haven't shared our experience with anyone until now and so it was like a load off our shoulders and we both feel like we can finally enjoy the pregnancy and really celebrate it. Going to begin to tell the rest of the family by this coming weekend. So excited to share the news with everyone. 

I go for nuchal scan on wednesday. Praying all goes well. 

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hope scan goes well Wed. 
I had to do another pregnancy test today, just scared its all a myth!! 
First day back at work today and have had big shooting pains this evening so now worried i've done too much. Dont want this to end before its even started :(


----------



## davecr033

Thanks Hopeful! Hang in there and get lots of rest tonight. The shooting pains could just be your uterus stretching. I still have them and I know my sister had them on and off throughout her pregnancy as the baby grows.

It's it just wonderful to see the positive test. Does your doc do a blood test to confirm?


----------



## Miss Lemon

Tory123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Went to Early Pregnancy Clinic today as going out my mind with worry about seeing no babies. It was good news saw two babies and two heartbeats, don't think me and DH have stopped crying yet.

Been away for weekend so not been on here for a while. That's fantastic news Tory - well done! We'll be able to compare notes on double buggy's, how to breastfeed two at once and scary stuff like that!!

Hi Hopeful - nice to see you on here! Don't worry about the pains. As Davecr says I'm sure they're just your uterus getting ready to stretch!

Good luck with your scans other ladies. Fingers crossed for you all.

I'm still in nausea land which is making me feel rotten. Admitted to DH last night that despite us wanting this so much I'm not actually enjoying it yet! He was so understanding it made me cry. He's doing all the cooking and shopping as I can't bear to even look at food. Makes me feel guilty when there are so many women who would give everything for this. Have to remember the hormones playing their oh so lovely role!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

No, doc didnt offer blood test. Infact he was rude to me, not going back to him. I have to have a full blood count and sugar test every 2 weeks as I am on steriod for Natural Cell Killer and you could see he was reluctant to even offer that...but we I am refusing to pay for anything else privately, i think the least the NHS can do is give me blood tests. They wont even give me prescriptions for my pessaries etc. He's been a right t***! I have worked full time for over 20 years and paid full contributions, feel i am due the odd blood test. MOAN OVER ha ha

Hi Miss Lemon. My friend who tried for over 4 years and had IVF felt the exact same... she hated the nausea and felt pants ... and then felt the guilt for hating being pregnant when others would be desperate to feel like that. Its not being ungrateful, its you just want to feel normal and enjoy it. I hope it passes and you start to 'glow' soon. xx

Let us know how tomorrow goes Davecr33 

xx


----------



## violette

I have been on the 1st trimester thread too and never even knew this was here - they are very nice over at the 1st Tri thread of course, but I feel sooo at home now, what all you ladies are writing could be ME. 

I am 37, and 7 or so weeks along with my first, also through IVF. We have been trying for 4 years, 2 miscarriages, a lot of heartache. During that time DH and I both had brothers whose SOs got pregnant and had babies (lovely, but heartbreaking ... you'll understand what I mean). Then DH's sister got pregnant (due in September). I was all happy with my little pregnancy (of course apart from the constant worry, it's just not the same as it is for other pregnant ladies) and then the other night my OTHER brother and his girlfriend came over - she's pregnant due three days before ME!!! (we didn't say anything - with my history we're not telling immediate family until 12 weeks - apart from our parents as we had to stay with mine after the hospital, and his we had to tell because we told mine - but no brothers and sisters yet) In one way I am like well if it all works out it would be cool to have them at the same time but the other part (selfish) of me is like, if something goes wrong I will have that reminder in their baby for the rest of my life. I am praying this sticks.

We have one little one left in the freezer but that's all. I was very very sick from the anaesthetic in the hospital, I felt like I was coming down off drugs or something, I was shaking, sweating, very hot then very cold, throwing up... it was so scary.

I also agree COMPLETELY with what you girls are saying!! years ago I was like oohh I would like a girl/boy, around this birthday would be good because the weather would be better at the end of the pregnancy etc etc... now I'm just like HAPPY HEALTHY BABY PLEASE. I don't care about any of the other stuff.

THANK YOU for making me feel at home already even though you don't know me yet haha. Just reading your posts makes me feel not alone :)

Oh! edited to add: I HATE the stretching cramps! every time they happen I'm like oh NO, and then I remember reading that they are stretching cramps... but I am so scared of them too. But then if I don't feel anything I freak out as well and think oh no I'm not feeling anything. I can't win. haha


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Welcome Violette. 7 weeks.... thats nice. I love this thread, one of the other ladies directed me here when i got my BFP. We are all a bunch of nervous paranoid wrecks so its nice to help each other out ;) x x


----------



## davecr033

Welcome Violette! 7 weeks is great news and congratulations. I totally agree with you on the symptoms of stretching uterus and not wanting them and then immediately when they go away feeling like 'am I really pg' and so of course wanting them back. My boobs also go up and down in size and its makes me worry when they go down. Oh the worries we put upon ourselves LOL.

Miss Lemon - sorry you're still having the nausea. I've been lucky and only had it a few days but those days were terrible so I feel your pain. Hang in there. I ate ginger candy and crackers. Maybe that will help.

AFM - Had the nuchal test this morning and hopefully the results are positive. Will have to wait for a week before we receive them. We also opted to go for the gender test too so that we'll know ahead of time. I had a big bottle of water and some mints so the sugar must have done a number on the baby - he/she was jumping around all over the place and rolling over. At one time it even looked like he/she was sucking their thumb. It was so cute and amazing to watch the baby moving around like that. We got some nice pics too. So I am praying that a healthy active baby like this one was today can't possibly have any issues :)

Hope all of you are donig well today.


----------



## dmama

Davecr033 - I am sure you scan will turn out just fine - good luck!!!

MsLemon - I know how you feel, the FATIGUE and vague nausea are working me really, and I definately don't want to complain, but can't seem to figure out how to get through a day!!!!! I am grateful though...I know the minute I don't feel this way, I am gonna freak out, so I am trying to embrace this, and enjoy it as part of being pregnant, but I am not sure if I am going to be fired for being such a slacker...Just can not keep it together at all!!!! LOL

Welcome Violette!!!

AFM - Had a scan yesterday at OB office - 8 weeks!....so I got to hear the heartbeat again...I believe next week at RE will be the last visit with him and last scan until I reach 12 weeks! Keeping fingers crossed! I have to go for bloodwork and glucose test before my next OB appt...Does anyone have any tips for the fatigue? I wonder that I am not exercising enough..maybe that's it?


----------



## babybean123

:wave: Violette! Welcome and congrats! 

I know I haven't been posting lately... Tory congrats on the 2 little peas in the pod! :yipee:

Anyone else's belly sound like a thunderstorm? Anyone too tired to prepare food, let alone cook it? Anyone have zero appetite? 

I have now gone to the Emergency Room twice due to severe cramping. The first time the FS thought it was torsion of the ovary, then the 2nd trip a different FS (but within the same clinic) thought it was an ovarian cysts that ruptured or it was mild hyperstimulation from the IVF and with my hormones high... it's just going to take until 9 wks for my right ovary to go back to normal size. It also could be the constipation! :loo: which thankfully I recently switch from injectable to a progesterone gel. That said, I have also be nauseated and scared to almost eat anything that isn't going to agree and upset my stomach causing more problems with my right-mega-large-ovary. The FS said when/if that sharp, sudden pain comes again... we'll have to do immediate surgery to try to save the ovary. :shock:

Any of you heard or experienced something similar?? Any tips on what you ladies are eating? or craving? or what helped u when u were nauseated? :sick:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good day. 

babybean - so sorry to hear about your severe cramping and ovary problem. I haven't had any issues there so I am sorry but have no advice. On the nausea part, I've found ginger candy (ginger ale, ginger cookies, etc.) that helps with the getting rid of the nausea and allows me to eat something. Also someone told me to eat potatoes when you can stand it as it coats the stomach well and helps reduce nausea as well. 

My biggest problem has been fatigue. I recently started doing some yoga at home following a pregnancy yoga dvd and its gives me a little bit more energy after I get home from long day at work. Of course by 9:30 or so I am still ready to hit the bed. Also I am finding that there is a slight increase in energy after 12 weeks. I hit 13 weeks tomorrow and only felt the change this week. I also was taking 10-15 min naps after getting home and during lunch time. That helped a little too. 

Any other tips anyone? Ever time I mention it to anyone they tell me to wait until the baby comes when I will be even more tired. I am thinking great no cure for next year LOL.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Sorry babybean, can't really offer any advice either. It sounds scary - really hoping it doesn't happen again for you. When I had my 6 week scan the nurse made an offhand comment about 'wow, your ovaries are still huge' which I found a bit disconcerting but was distracted with the whole twin thing so didn't ask. I do find myself worrying a bit about them but then trying to think that every day is a day further away from them being stimulated so they must be going down. 

As for the nausea - I read on a diff forum that one woman chewed gum - fruit flavoured, and that helps me a bit. Oooh - and Walkers Cheese & Onion crisps. Feel better after a packet of those. 

And as for the fatigue - I get home at 6, nap for about an hour whilst DH cooks (going to give him a medal when this over), then I'm heading for bed at 8.30pm ish after watching a few episodes of Frasier. Party on. :haha: 

oh, and welcome violette!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

SCANS..??

Did you all go private for early scans? Cos Ive been told just because i'm IVF doesnt mean i'm special and will have to wait to 12 weeks (but my private clinic said I must be done at 6-8 weeks cos of chance of multiple birth) I also have a cyst. 

Did any of you have NHS scan early ... if so how???


----------



## Caseys

I had a funny preggo moment last night. Before bed I was laying on the couch eating saltines and couldn't figure out why only my right boob really hurt, so I assumed it was all part of the "process". Then when I was getting ready for bed I looked inside my bra and saw what I thought was a piece of paper then realized it was a really jagged piece of cracker.

I had one of those "aha" moments :dohh: and showed my husband. Then promptly ate it. He was grossed out but I was hungry!!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Hi Everyone, Hope all of you have been doing well. Welcome to all of the new people in our group. 

Caseys - you made me laugh, that was hilarious. 

Hopefull - Scans - I did have a 7 week u/s scan and then the only other scan requistion was for 18 week. I got a 12 week to do First Trimester NT screening through a referral to a genetic counselor. I had a previous ectopic pregnancy so I would have freaked out on them if I didn't get one at 7 weeks. Basically when I found out I was pregnant the Fertility clinic told me to tell my regular doctor that I needed one at 7 weeks. She was pretty accommodating to me though, because I wouldn't have gotten any beta hcg testing done if I hadn't asked for it.

Babybean - I hope the cramping doesn't come back, sounds horrible. I know I was tender from the EC but thats about it, except for occasional constipation cramps. I did feel better after I went off the progesterone, I was never on injectibles though, only suppositories. I am trying to eat lots of fruits and vegetables, it helps my constipation, I did get some bleeding hemorroids a little while ago. Otherwise, just trying to make sure I eat regularly, if I go hungry for too long I get really nauseous.

Davecr - whats wrong with going to bed at 9:30, LOL, OH and I have been going to bed earlier and earlier, and sometimes its like 8:00, we fall asleep watching a program on the TV usually. Sleep is something that I definitely can't function without. I turn into a grouch that no one can stand to be around. I'm thinking the exercise might do me some good. Its just hard with working all day and then not feeling like doing anything when I get home.

Dmama - no tips on fatigue from me, other than don't be afraid to let yourself sleep more.

I'm getting so many mixed feelings. I am starting to get a bit of a bump, OH and I can feel it when I lie down, its getting harder and it has almost reached my belly button. I have been watching shows on TV about women giving birth, "A Baby Story". They make me cry everytime. This is something that OH and I have wanted for so long and now the reality is starting to set in. We have a fetal doppler so we listen to the heartbeat every night. Its so reassuring and magical.

Anyway, I hope all of you are doing well. Its nice to hear about all of your goings on from day to day. Take care.


----------



## babybean123

Thanks ladies :flower: 
Those are some good tips. I bought huge case of ginger ale today! It does help. I also have a baggie of saltines on me at.all.times. And I have potatoes boiling right now...I'm ready for some mashed potatoes for dinner. 

ttcbaby4us, how do you have a fetal doppler? That is amazing!! That would be so fun to listen to the heartbeat or to share with family. Anyway, curious how u got a hold of one, and was it super pricey? 

Anyway, hope you are all doing well today.


----------



## babybean123

I recently got a job offer. Problem is the future employer has been so upfront and honest with me that I feel I need to be honest too... 

So, question for you ladies: if you just got a job offer, with a contract and no 'benefits' or maternity discussed in the contract... would you tell your future employer you're pregnant or would you ask about it, but not tell them?? 

I know once I ask though, it may sound suspicious and therefore maybe I should just come clean and tell them? I don't want to be dishonest but I also don't want to lose the opportunity.


----------



## dmama

babybean - that is a tough one....my doc said to keep under wraps until after 12 weeks so that is what i plan to do before i let the cat out of the bag...i might even wait until i start showing....you might want to tell your boss though...do you know anyone else who works there, who has had to take a leave for maternity? Will you be done with the contract before you need to leave for maternity leave? if it is a short term contract, you may not need to say anything if you can fulfill your duties.....Good luck with this decision!!!

ttcbaby - i think your feelings are probably par for the course...i think it is great that you and your dh are able to hear the heartbeat before you sleep...how wonderful! where did you get your fetal doppler and how soon were you able to hear the heartbeat at home? every morning, i try to place my hands over my belly and talk to my baby..i think the bonding starts early!!

hope everyone is doing well...enjoy a good weekend!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Tricky one babybean. I think I'd have to tell them if it was me coz I'd be worrying all the time until I did. Plus I guess they'll be able to do their sums and work out that you were pregnant when you took the job. But as you say it is a risk. Can you find out up their maternity leave policy? Perhaps you could ask for info on all benefits, maternity, pension etc. so it won't look too suspicious!

Caseys - thank you for making my afternoon with your cracker story!

Hopeful - I can tell you what we've had if that helps. We were referred by my GP to Calderdale Assisted Conception Unit which is NHS, but then the waiting list for IVF was a year so we went ahead and paid for a cycle at the same clinic whilst 'moving up' the list. It cost us approx 3.5 grand for the ICSI, 800 ish for the drugs, 400 for additional blastocyst culture and another 400 to have one blastocyst frozen. I'm still paying for my beloved(not) progesterone pessaries, but they're "only" about 15 quid a box. 
They only took one blood test at the beginning, then it was all scans to see how follicles developing. Then they did a blood test to find out the result. As it was positive they booked us in for a 6 week scan (to check location and number of embryos) and a 9 week scan. The nurse said something about if the 9 week scan is ok, they then kick us out to the 'normal' pregnancy unit in the hospital where we will be monitored throughout the pregnancy. As far as I'm aware we're not paying for any of these scans. I'm assuming they're part of the ICSI fee. I'm hoping they're part of the ICSI fee!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys - Loved your cracker story- that was hilarious and made me LOL.

Babybean - that's a tough one. I think I am with Miss Lemon and tell them ahead of time. That way there is no confusion. I had a friend get a promotion and she didn't tell them about her pg until after they gave her the new job but it was within the same company so makes a difference.

ttcbaby - that is wonderful that you can listen to the baby's heartbeat on the doppler. I need to look into that. I have a short video my OH captured from the last ultrasound with the baby's heartbeat and I listen to that all the time. 

Hopeful - my clinic had scans done every week after confirmed pregnancy up to week 11 which is when they released me to regular OB doc. They said they like to monitor grow of the baby for the first few weeks and confirm if it is multiple babies, etc.

This past weekend we finally got past the 12 week mark and on day 1 of week 13 we told our entire family. They all live away from us so thank god for Skype. We had everyone on one by one and told them in different. Told my nieces they needs to start babysitting job to practice for babysitting their cousin, had parents listen to just the heartbeat to figure out what the sound was, told a cousin that we needed to bring an extra 'guest' to their wedding, etc. It was so great to finally share this wonderful news with all of them and see their reactions. Hubby and I are still on cloud nine! Brough chocolate chip cookies for work and told everyone this morning and I got the 'I knew it' from most of the ladies in my department. Of course going frmo high heels and suits to flowy dresses and flats probably gave it away :) :)

Hope you ladies are having as wonderful a day as me. Still can't stop smiling.


----------



## babybean123

Thanks for the feedback ladies! :kiss:
I've decided to tell them. I said that I want to meet again to review the contract, and in all seriousness I do! So at that meeting, I'll just tell them the baby news as well. If they do freak out or retract the offer, it's not a company I want to work with anyway... Plus, the meeting isn't for a couple more weeks which would put me at 9 weeks if all stays well. So, I feel it's just a matter of time before I would tell them anyway. Better just nip things in the butt and get the news out there now...

Hope all is well ladies! :)


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

How are you doing today? I am still floating on cloud nine after telling all of the family, friends and coworkers finally about the pregnancy. I updated facebook status and changed the profile pic to show the little bean. I attached it for you as well. US Tech took a great clear shot this time. Sad, but this will be last US for a long while. So going to miss seeing the baby's development over the next few weeks. Starting to work on what I need for the baby's room finally. Thinking forward to all of the wonderful things we have to do between now and February.


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Congratulations davecr getting pass the twelve week mark. I cant wait to get there!

Good choice babybean hopefully they are a child friendly company.

Had eight week scan today and still really nervous but all was well the babies have grown and she said both have good heartbeats although she didnt tell us how much. FS have discharged us now so going to doctor about 12 week scan.

hello to all over girls x


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

lovely piccy davecr033 ..... arrr :):):)

8 weeks Tory, thats good about the heart beats :) 

How is everyone else feeling? I twingey today ... good thing me thinks :)


----------



## davecr033

You guys will appreciate this....My husband just sent me flowers and the card said "Hi Mommy, Thank you for letting the world know about me. Can't wait to see you. Love you lots and please hug and kiss Dad for me, he is the best!"

I started crying and smiling at the same time :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby4us

davecr033 said:


> You guys will appreciate this....My husband just sent me flowers and the card said "Hi Mommy, Thank you for letting the world know about me. Can't wait to see you. Love you lots and please hug and kiss Dad for me, he is the best!"
> 
> I started crying and smiling at the same time :happydance:

What a Sweetheart! I think you should keep him!!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

I bought my doppler online. I paid a lot of money for it and chose it because it was recommended by the reviews on this web page.

https://www.fetaldopplerfacts.org/reviews/index.php

Purchased from this website:

https://www.midwiferysupplies.ca/products/huntleigh-fetal-dopplers

There are a few different brands out there and depending where you are you can even rent them for a time period if you don't want to purchase.

The peace of mind we get, was well worth the money we spent.


----------



## davecr033

Hi ladies,

Hope you're having a good day. So far so good for me. I am anxiously waiting for the Nuchal results sometime later this week. I am a little nervous but we also did the gender blood test so we should know the sex too, which is exiciting. 

ttcbaby - thanks for the info on the doppler and definitely my OH is a keeper :) He is still floating on cloud nine with being able to share it with all the family. His mom is coming to visit tomorrow and is going to cook up a storm for me. All the spicy and sour foods I want since that's what i've been wanting lately.

Tory - congrats on the heartbeats. I loved hearing the baby's heartbeat. Its so reassuring.

I finally went and got some maternity pants. OMG they are so comfortable. Don't feel so confined anymore. Now to figure out what bra size I need to move to :)

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## dmama

davecr - i just know your NT results will be outstanding...

AFM - got released from the RE today! i am scheduled for the genetic counseling appt next week. we will have to decide what types of screening to do...such a scary thing really...it never seems to ease up....i guess after the all clear with this is when we can be relaxed preggo moms--at least for a little while?! please tell me yes! i am still a nervous wreck...

oh yeah davecr - i am ready for a new bra too...don't quite know how to go about these things...

Take care all!!!!

Baby dust!!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Davecr033 - thats exactly what I did yesterday, I spent $400 on maternity clothes, mostly pants and yes they are so comfortable. I bought 2 pairs of maternity yoga pants that I'm going to love wearing. I was looking for bra's to wear, and I read that I should buy sports bra's. I did that but they don't seem to give enough support. I think I need to try on a few to see what fits well. I also want some padding in the front to hide the headlights a little bit.

Dmama - the genetic counseller that OH and I went to see was really good. She explained all of the options and statistics, she talked about everything and was really helpful. I am so glad that we went.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## violette

Hey everyone
Well I had my 9 week scan on Thursday and was told baby is gone... no heartbeat. have to go into hospital for a D&C on Monday. This is no. 3 loss. We have one more frostie, but that's all. And I got very very very sick from the anaesthetic during the last egg pick up so I don't know if I can go through it again... not to mention I am not getting any younger. I am so scared of getting put to sleep on Monday, I was so sick last time. Also my sister in law is due three days before I was - that is going to be torture.
Anyway just wanted to tell you all that I won't be here any more. I wish all of you wonderful pregnancies, beautiful healthy babies and a long happy life.
Thank you for being so welcoming even though I was only here for a short time
xxx


----------



## dmama

violette - my heart goes out to you...i am so sorry for your loss...i pray they can give you some answers if they conduct any testing after the procedure...perhaps that frostie is just waiting for the right time...i pray you don't have a bad reaction with the anesthesia...they know what you were given before, so they should alter the medicines...so sorry...please stay strong and don't give up....one day you will be a mom for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Tory123

So sorry to hear about your sad loss violette like dmama said hope you get some answers. Thinking of you for Monday x


----------



## babybean123

violette, I'm so so so sorry. My heart aches for you. Please trust the Dr's will do what is best for you. I'm thinking about you! :hugs:

I have a random question: when did everybody STOP progesterone?


----------



## Caseys

babybean123 said:


> I have a random question: when did everybody STOP progesterone?

10 weeks


----------



## davecr033

So sorry to hear your sad news Violette! Sending you big hugs and praying you get some answers soon. 

babybean - I stopped progrestrone shots at week 10 and the suppositories a week later.

AFM - my mother-in-law came to visit and cooked up a storm for me and the baby. She really wanted to feed me some good ol' mom made food and I thoroughly enjoyed all of it. It was a really hot weekend too (108 and 109 all weekend) so it was nice to just hang out at home with her and hubby.

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

I'm so sorry for your loss Violette and I hope to see you back here soon. WIth regards to your SIL, hold your head up high, it will come to you too, just don't give up hope.

All my best to you.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Caseys - Thinking about you and your amnio tomorrow. Wanted to wish you good luck.


----------



## Caseys

ttcbaby4us said:


> Caseys - Thinking about you and your amnio tomorrow. Wanted to wish you good luck.

Thanks! I'm nervous but hoping for good news, then I can start truly enjoying my pregnancy again.


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> babybean123 said:
> 
> 
> I have a random question: when did everybody STOP progesterone?
> 
> 10 weeksClick to expand...


10 weeks....

Caseys - GL with the amnio!!!


----------



## Caseys

It went well, they looked for 10 markers on the ultrasound and everything looked normal. Baby measured as exactly the same age as it should based off the due date - 16 weeks, 3 days. He was also very hyper and was all over the place, which kinda matches me, I was very energetic from all the nerves. His heartbeat was 152 both before and after the amnio, which was right in the middle of what it should be, good as well. 

I get the final results on Friday, the amnio results are the definitive one. Based off the ultrasound measurements though, my risk went from 1 in 5 of Downs to 1 in 10 of Downs. I should feel better based off the results but I am just tired, ugh. I know I can't relax until I get the true results.


----------



## Miss Lemon

So sorry Violetta - can't imagine how you must be feeling. Sending you :hugs:

Really glad to hear it went well Caseys and got everything crossed for you. Sounds really promising though. 

I'm due to reduce my progesterone by half at 10 weeks (2 more nights of that), then finally stop at 12 weeks. I can't wait. Only 16 more nights to go.:happydance:


----------



## Tory123

I reduce my progesterone at 11 weeks to 1 a day then completely stop at 12 weeks.


----------



## davecr033

Caseys - so glad everything went well with the testing and hopefully the final results also match. Keeping fingers for you. 

I am stilllllll waiting on my nuchal results. Hopefully within next day or two. I do have doc appt this friday for regular checkup so I better have the results by then.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Glad Ok so far Casey. :) Let us know how you get on with your results Davecr033.

Had early scan today.... TWINS on board .... hee hee. Bless those embies both staying put. :)


----------



## Caseys

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> Had early scan today.... TWINS on board .... hee hee. Bless those embies both staying put. :)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babybean123

Humm... I stopped progesterone at 8 wks and with a history of m/c I was getting pretty anxious. It seems like the norm is to stop 10-12 weeks. 

I just had a my 8w3d scan today and my right ovary is still much larger than my uterus. Seriously I feel like I'm bloated from the pg and I'm carrying around an ovary the size of a grapefruit - no wonder my pants are already too tight. 

Caseys - best of luck! 

I just made my appt today for the nuchal translucency screening. Is that what everyone's talking about??


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I am so happy to report that my nuchal test results were 1:4170. I am so excited and now can totally relax and enjoy this pregnancy. Excited to go home and listen to the gender test results. Hubby wants to hear it together. :)

Babybean - yes this is the test everyone is talking about but Caseys went another step further with an amino test which is needed for greater accurancy.

Hopefull - Congrats on the twins. That is so wonderful. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> Glad Ok so far Casey. :) Let us know how you get on with your results Davecr033.
> 
> Had early scan today.... TWINS on board .... hee hee. Bless those embies both staying put. :)

Congradulations on the Twins!!! Thats wonderful.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am so happy to report that my nuchal test results were 1:4170. I am so excited and now can totally relax and enjoy this pregnancy. Excited to go home and listen to the gender test results. Hubby wants to hear it together. :)

Thats great news!!! 

Here's to hoping that all of us are able to relax and enjoy our pregnancies!!!
:dust: ​


----------



## Caseys

Around 1:20 pm I found out my friend died in a motorcycle accident :cry: then around 3:30pm I got a call from my doctor saying the preliminary tests are in and my little one doesn't have any of the big 3 trisomys. :happydance: So that means he doesn't have Downs or the other really bad one. Also confirmed it is definitely a "he" which I have nicknamed "XY" from when they marked that on the ultrasound pic when they saw his weenie. So basically I just cried all afternoon at work. Good thing I'm close to most people there and so they are like my family, so I had a lot of support.

What a day!!!

I will get the full results in a couple weeks but so far so good.

Also my friend accidentally outed me on Facebook so my current status is: "Yes, it's true - I have something in common with Beyonce and Jennifer Garner. I found out this afternoon that XY passed his first medical tests. When one life ends, another one begins..."


----------



## davecr033

Caseys - what an emotional day for you. I am so sorry to hear about your friend. And happy to hear about your results and congratulations on the baby boy. 

I just got confirmation that we're having a little girl. Half of the family is super excited because they feel girls are so much more fun to shop for. Everyone is excited regardless. Its nice to know the gender finally and it was a nice surprise considering both OH and I felt that we would have a boy. :)

oh and I love your posting on facebook.


----------



## dmama

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> Had early scan today.... TWINS on board .... hee hee. Bless those embies both staying put. :)


Congrats on the twins!!!!


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am so happy to report that my nuchal test results were 1:4170. I
> .


Congratulations! What wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Caseys

dmama said:


> Had early scan today.... TWINS on board .... hee hee. Bless those embies both staying put. :)


Congrats on the twins!!!![/QUOTE]

Yay for twins!!! Congrats!!! 

Also, Davecr congrats on the little girl. Maybe our kids can date :kiss: when they're older, hee.


----------



## Caseys

Ok I obviously suck at replying, long week and am distracted by the hotties playing US Open tennis on tv right now...


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> When one life ends, another one begins..."

So sorry about your friend. Last weekend, I witnessed a motocycle accident and I felt awful. The news is bittersweet...I am happy for you that you have gotten a great report on XY. My best to you as you grieve your friend and celebrate the new life inside!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Gosh what a lot has happened since I was last able to log on. Congratulations Hopefull on your twins!! Lovely news. It must be something about that IVF thread - all three of us from it who got a BFP have twins!

That's great news Dave and Caseys having your test results. Must be such a relief and great that you can enjoy your pregnancies. And really exciting knowing the sex of your little uns!

I had a scare earlier this week when I went on holiday (3 hours drive away) and as soon as we arrived, started to bleed. I'd read that 25% of women bleed during their pregnancy, but imagined this to be a bit of spotting, not like a period starting. It was scary as lasted for a day, so the midwife booked us for an emergency scan. So DH and me get up at 6.30am to drive the 3 hours back home, where thank god the scan showed that they were both fine. And what was amazing is that this time we saw one of them moving - I mean really going for it - little arms and legs waving! We didn't care about the 3 hour drive back again as we were so relieved.

And a combination of the nausea finally fading away :happydance: and seeing him/her going for it has actually got me really excited about these babies for the first time! Thank god for that. :haha:


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Hi Miss Lemon
Glad you are OK. I read that bleeding more commen with twins, but so scary :( :) 
I am now putting the pessaries up the back door and that seems to have made a difference so back to work (again tomorrow)
B x


----------



## Whitbit22

Hello ladies! We struggled to conceive for 4 years and after one loss and the help of steroids we finally did it. I had high DHEA and Testosterone that was making it impossible to conceive. Still on the meds for now but thought I'd come in and say hi to ladies that are in similar situations. We all had to work very hard for our babes!

I am absolutely FED UP with First tri and I don't think I will be going in there ever again. Yes we all have our fears, but there is too much complaining and too many people being downright rude when they made a post for the help. You don't have to take the advice but at least be gracious that I'm responding and I'm concerned?
/rant.

I'm not yet in my 30s but I do feel that women who have been through infertility have a significantly different experience in pregnancy, and I know I at least am not worried over trivial things, nor am I missing *anything* now that I am pregnant. I also find myself still pulled at by the scars of infertility and while it is tough to let go and heal I do feel I'm on track for that point.

Hope you all will let me hang out! Will say a prayer for those of you having bleeding and congrats to you who've just had scans!


----------



## Caseys

Whitbit22 said:


> I do feel that women who have been through infertility have a significantly different experience in pregnancy, and I know I at least am not worried over trivial things, nor am I missing *anything* now that I am pregnant. I also find myself still pulled at by the scars of infertility and while it is tough to let go and heal I do feel I'm on track for that point.

Totally!! It's taken a long time for me to heal, especially since I have been confronted with new struggles. I still don't like some other pregnant women, ones who have had it "too easy". I guess it's just jealousy still.



Whitbit22 said:


> Hope you all will let me hang out! Will say a prayer for those of you having bleeding and congrats to you who've just had scans!

Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Welcome Whitbit! Know what you mean, it is different. I noticed when I sat in the 'regular' scan queue after being used to the assisted conception unit where we're all in the same boat. And one of my colleagues is pregnant, still drinking coffee, the odd beer and sitting in hot-tubs and whilst it may not make a difference, I can't help but think she wouldn't be doing that if it had been as hard for her to conceive! I'm prob. being paranoid, but I've not even had a bath since this all started - have stuck to showers. Only 10 days to go though and I'm fillin' up the tub. Can't wait!

I discovered this weekend that the nesting stage has kicked in, but unfortunately before the 'energy burst' stage has. Result; I'm sitting looking at our grubby house (no energy for housework for last 3 months), full of clutter we need to get rid of to make room for babies, and wanting to re-decorate, but when I leap up and get into action with the vacuum cleaner, 2 rooms later and I have to have a lie down :dohh:

Hope everyone else well.
x


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks for the welcomes! MissLemon I know that feeling even though it's still early days. I can't clean near as much before getting tired and having to finish the next day. 

I used to drink a lot of caffeine, but now when I try to drink coffee I end up having about a half a cup a day. Ginger tea has been my thing, helps a lot with the sickness!


----------



## babybean123

Welcome Whitbit22! 
Miss Lemon, so relieved to hear you're ok and the babes are doing their thing. I'm sure it was scary. 

We're planning to finally tell each set of parents tonight - which may lead to us telling them about the IVF treatment. Nobody knows we sought out fertility treatments, of any kind. 

Did any of you do something special to share the news? Wait until a particular time to share the news? Did any friends or family know about your treatment? 

Hope everyone is doing well! And our bellies are progressing as they should :)


----------



## babybean123

And Caseys - great news about the babe! I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's accident. I got a phone call this weekend, in the wee hours of the night from my parents, only to discover my cousin was killed in a motorcycle accident. I wasn't super close to him, but still so very sad for his wife and family. It just reminds me of how short life is and how we should enjoy everyday - with those around us... as much as possible. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Good luck spilling the beans tonight! :) I'm always nervous telling, I don't like a lot of attention so I just told one person after another (family) and I was done. Most of my family was aware of my hormonal problems so luckily no concerns there. I imagine it might be a little more difficult to share about the treatment, but I guess it depends on the feelings of the people you're telling.


----------



## Miss Lemon

good luck babybean with telling. They'll be absolutely delighted I'm sure! We'd told both sets of parents and my close friends that we were having IVF, so they all know about the pregnancy but are sworn to secret until 12 weeks. (Next Wed is the day when we go global!!) I'm a sharer though and it has been soooo hard not telling people I see every day why I'm so tired/dizzy/sick/bloated. Sure most of them suspect. 

We've told a couple of xtra people about the pregnancy coz we won't see them until next year and wanted to tell them face to face, and I just said "we had some fertility treatment" and left it at that. No one has asked for more info - they're just delighted that it has worked. Oh - and my DH told his dentist!!!!

Enjoy the delight that your news will bring to those who care about you! It's fantastic.


----------



## dmama

Miss Lemon said:


> I discovered this weekend that the nesting stage has kicked in, but unfortunately before the 'energy burst' stage has. Result; I'm sitting looking at our grubby house (no energy for housework for last 3 months), full of clutter we need to get rid of to make room for babies, and wanting to re-decorate, but when I leap up and get into action with the vacuum cleaner, 2 rooms later and I have to have a lie down :dohh:
> 
> x

I feel EXACTLY the same way...Can't get near enough done, but I have been looking around at what needs to go! 

Welcome Whitbit22!


----------



## dmama

Whitbit22 - where did you get that lovely little monkey ticker? 

babybean - good luck spreading the word....we are waiting till I past the 12 week mark to spread the news and even then just might start with family and then others when I start showing more....only one very good friend has known from the beginning, but not about the fertility treatment...that information may only get to family.

so...I have read that the second trimester starts after week 12 and I have also read it starts after week 13...what have you all been told?


----------



## Whitbit22

dmama- I have read it starts at 12 weeks in the US, but 13 weeks if in the UK.
I got my sig custom made here: https://www.simply-siggies.com/login?redirect=/f8-forum

Misslemon I think that is a good idea about just saying 'had some fertility treatment'. No details are really needed anyway eh? 

Hope you are all well! babybean hope the telling went well :)

As for me I have been sick with an upper respiratory infection :( on Z-pack, and calling for a mold inspector tomorrow as the property we rent is full of mold, I can smell it and don't want to bring a baby into this house. I may stay with my aunt for a few days as it's just not good to be in any kind of mold!


----------



## babybean123

We just told my parents and DH's parents, which went well. My parents know about the IVF and everything, but DH's parents don't. They didn't catch on to the picture of the blastocyst :haha:

We're holding of on telling any brothers/sisters or other family until 12 weeks. We'll probably tell friends 14 wks or later. I'm just paranoid. And to everybody else I'm sure we'll just say, 'we had fertility treatments' and leave it at that as well. 

Also, anybody getting the sensation they wet their pants and it's like you've dribbled in your panties? :haha: TMI? I seriously will move sometimes and just a little pee (or I hope it's pee) will come out. Anybody else?? I've heard that there will be bladder issues in the 3rd trimester, but I'm a little worried if I'm only one with a few dribbles in the 9th week. Help me out here...


----------



## Caseys

babybean123 said:


> Also, anybody getting the sensation they wet their pants and it's like you've dribbled in your panties? :haha: TMI? I seriously will move sometimes and just a little pee (or I hope it's pee) will come out. Anybody else?? I've heard that there will be bladder issues in the 3rd trimester, but I'm a little worried if I'm only one with a few dribbles in the 9th week. Help me out here...

Oh man you just made me laugh so hard I snorted!! My coworkers already know I am crazy so they just ignored me at least...

Yes that happens to me a lot so I wasn't laughing at you, I hope you know that. I know that the fluid increases once you get preggers, and it's not pee (not going to tell you how I figured that out). I think it's just mucous, read that somewhere when I was paranoid I was bleeding or something else bad that was going on.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

dmama said:


> so...I have read that the second trimester starts after week 12 and I have also read it starts after week 13...what have you all been told?

Here's a thread in here about trimesters.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...gnancy-trimesters-vary-depending-country.html


----------



## ttcbaby4us

babybean123 said:


> Also, anybody getting the sensation they wet their pants and it's like you've dribbled in your panties? :haha: TMI? I seriously will move sometimes and just a little pee (or I hope it's pee) will come out. Anybody else?? I've heard that there will be bladder issues in the 3rd trimester, but I'm a little worried if I'm only one with a few dribbles in the 9th week. Help me out here...

Oh Oh! Might need to stock up on some Depends!!!

J/K - As far as I understand there are a lot of fluids that leak out when pregnant. My sister said that when she was pg with her 2nd, she would just be standing there and she would pee a little uncontrollablly. I laughed, but its only hilarious until it happens to you. I have also heard that kegel excercises will help as well. Not to mention that kegels will help you with the birth as well.


----------



## dmama

babybean123 said:


> We just told my parents and DH's parents, which went well. My parents know about the IVF and everything, but DH's parents don't. They didn't catch on to the picture of the blastocyst :haha:

That's funny.....how do they imagine you got a picture of a blastocyst? Hee hee


----------



## Miss Lemon

Well I'm with you ladies as I'm getting fed up with what I call 'the progesterone dribbles'!! I use the vaginal suppository last thing at night so it's got plenty of time to be absorbed, but there's always a little bit left over that makes a re-appearance sometime during the morning. Usually when I'm in a meeting! And since I had the bleeding episode, I'm really paranoid that I'm bleeding again so have to go check it out. 

BUT, only 7 more to go! I've got them lined up so I can see the numbers decreasing. They should have a progress ticker thing for "90 days on progesterone, only 7 more to go" that I could have on my signature. 

Other than that I'm doing my pelvic floor exercises every day (usually when I'm lying in bed wide awake at 3am) coz I'm really paranoid about stress incontinence in later pregnancy and afterwards. Sounds like we'll have enough on our plates without worrying every time we sneeze or laugh!


----------



## babybean123

Miss lemon, I still get the little 'white balls' from the progesterone occasionally when I wipe or when I pee and I stopped my progesterone at 8 wks! I'm currently 9w4d. I can't help but to think how far up there or how super-uber that progesterone gets absorbed!! Anytime I would worry (or get grossed out, to say the least) I would find relief in that the progesterone is doing it's thing: making mr. or ms. bean STICK! You're on the home stretch now though! Just didn't want you to be alarmed if you're STILL getting the lovely progesterone left-overs in your panties in days to come. 

dmama, I know! DH & I were laughing. I think his parents are a little clueless :shrug: My mom is crazy detail oriented, when she saw that picture I wish you all could hear the way she said, "What's THAT!?" like it was cat barf or poop. She knew instantly something was up. 

ttcbaby4us, yep depends or pantyliners! I feel like a hot mess. I'm doing my kegel exercises everyday, for SURE.

Caseys, haha thanks for putting my mind and excess fluid at ease.


----------



## Caseys

Final test results from the amnio just came in, NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I am so relieved, I just did a little :happydance: at my desk while :cry: at the same time, phew!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caseys

babybean123 said:


> And Caseys - great news about the babe! I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's accident. I got a phone call this weekend, in the wee hours of the night from my parents, only to discover my cousin was killed in a motorcycle accident. I wasn't super close to him, but still so very sad for his wife and family. It just reminds me of how short life is and how we should enjoy everyday - with those around us... as much as possible. :hugs:

I was so sorry to hear about your cousin being killed in a motorcycle accident. My cousin rides his all the time, and I worry!


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> Final test results from the amnio just came in, NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am so relieved, I just did a little :happydance: at my desk while :cry: at the same time, phew!!!!!!!!!

Caseys - Congrats on the great news!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> babybean123 said:
> 
> 
> And Caseys - great news about the babe! I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's accident. I got a phone call this weekend, in the wee hours of the night from my parents, only to discover my cousin was killed in a motorcycle accident. I wasn't super close to him, but still so very sad for his wife and family. It just reminds me of how short life is and how we should enjoy everyday - with those around us... as much as possible. :hugs:
> 
> I was so sorry to hear about your cousin being killed in a motorcycle accident. My cousin rides his all the time, and I worry!Click to expand...


babybean - I am not sure if I caught this news....sorry about your cousin. I am so sorry that both you and Caseys have dealt with such horrific events. Life is certainly a precious thing!
:hugs:


----------



## Miss Lemon

Great news Caseys!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Phew Caseys :) brill news x


----------



## babybean123

caseys, Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Boy I've missed alot while I was out of town. I had to go back a few pages to catch up on all the posts :) 

Whitman - welcome to the thread. We all totally understand how you're feeling.

Caseys - congrats on the amino test results. That is such wonderful news and I am sure you are so relieved. Time to relax a little bit and enjoy the pregnancy. Definitely would be too cute if our kids dated in the future :)

Miss lemon - I was on the suppositories for only 2 weeks but definitely had the nice white balls everyday. Supposedly is one of the side effects. Went to visit regular OB in the middle of one of those weeks and she immediately knew what I was on just from seeing them. completely normal they say though still yucky.

ttcbaby - I totally feel you. I sneezed the other day and pee-ed a little. I was like what the heck. I also have some extra white mucusy fluid every once in a while. The book I am reading on pregnancy week by week said that's normal. Bring on the kegels :)

babybean - so sorry to hear about your cousin. It is always sad to lose a family member.

Hello to everyone else.
 
AFM - I was gone for a conference to Arizona and hung out in 110 degree weather. Conference was great and I spent most of the daytime indoors for sure. Trip went great until the flight home. I ate lunch and fell asleep. The flight lands and the gate isn't avaliable so we did some taxing and slow moving. That's when the stomach gets upset. I was so embrassed. Quickly found the throw-up bag and proceeded to lose my lunch and breakfast for the first time since getting pg. I missed the bag a little and so made mess on the seat so had to tell the flight attendants too. Everyone was ready to deplane and was standing up so they all got to watch me do it too. What fun we get to have :) 

Hope all of you are having a great day.


----------



## dmama

davecr - so sorry about the mishap on the plane....yes...what joys!

I have been off the progesterone inserts for about a week now, but I still have scant yellowish discharge. Not nearly as much as when I was using the progesterone. Is that the discharge some of you are experiencing. I am seeing the doc soon, so I will ask, but I was just wondering.

Not much new at the moment...just trying to get used to what my body is trying to do. In the morning, my belly is not nearly as big as it is by evening. I also already have that dark line running from my navel too? I am not sure if I am just eating too much or what?! But I am happy all the same. Waiting to get past another week or two before any shopping sprees...Plus, I will be passing by some outlets next month, so gonna hope to get some good items then!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## dmama

Had my 12 week scan today. The little baby was moving all around non-stop but what a good thing to see!

Hope everyone is great!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

dmama - thats awesome to see isn't it. It made my OH laugh and start telling stories about how the kid is camera shy already.

caseys - I'm so happy you can get some relief from those pesky tests and enjoy things now. Next will be feeling the quickening. I'm not sure but I think I have been feeling the LO tickling me.

davecrr - I'm sure all of us are going to have a lot of those embarrassing moments that all we can do is laugh at afterwards.

Well I have my 18 week scan tomorrow and can't wait to see if the LO is moving around as much as I think. When I listen to the doppler it sure sounds like it, I get the heartbeat for a bit and then hear a blip and its gone so I have to go searching around again for it and find it and again listen for a bit, get the beat counts on the doppler and blip, gone again. It was funny at the 12 week ultrasound because I think the sonographer was getting a little frustrated, especially when I laughed a bit and moved. She would just about have a picture for the measurements and then gone, baby moved.

Anyway, hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Caseys

My belly has definitely gotten really hard in the last week or so and I think he's starting to move up a little bit. A coworker commented yesterday that I'm finally starting to show a little bit, fun!

Does anyone else have a pierced belly button? Some of my shirts are tight and I feel weird with it sticking out, I've been trying to figure out what to do about it. I don't want to take it out.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Caseys said:


> My belly has definitely gotten really hard in the last week or so and I think he's starting to move up a little bit. A coworker commented yesterday that I'm finally starting to show a little bit, fun!
> 
> Does anyone else have a pierced belly button? Some of my shirts are tight and I feel weird with it sticking out, I've been trying to figure out what to do about it. I don't want to take it out.

I don't have one, but what happens if the hole stretches?

I found this... https://www.pregnancybellybuttonrings.com/


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> Does anyone else have a pierced belly button? Some of my shirts are tight and I feel weird with it sticking out, I've been trying to figure out what to do about it. I don't want to take it out.

I haven't got a good shaped belly button, so I had a single-point piercing right above the navel...but during my acupuncture sessions prior to IVF I was told to remove it since the piercing goes through a special point that should not be pierced. She said the navel should never be pierced --nothing along that line...Well, at the time, I was ready to try anything, so I had it removed...Now I see you still have yours, so thinking I could have kept it? :growlmad: I was worried what would happen when the tummy expanded though....


----------



## babybean123

I had a physical today with my family physician and to my surprise I've lost 5lbs since my egg retrieval. (Granted, after removing 15 eggs I felt like I lost 15lbs haha, I was bloated beyond belief) I saw I lost 3lbs by 8wks, and now I'm 10w4d and I've lost 2lbs since my 8w appt. 
Anybody else losing weight? I mean I feel like I've been on bedrest for much of this pregnancy just bc ovarian hyperstimulation - but now my ovaries are much more normal size and I feel better but still don't have much of an appetite. I've been trying to force food in. Just bc I'm not hungry, doesn't mean the bean isn't... so I force feed. Tell me what your experience has been? Anything that you just keep eating and can't get enough of?


----------



## Caseys

dmama said:


> I haven't got a good shaped belly button, so I had a single-point piercing right above the navel...but during my acupuncture sessions prior to IVF I was told to remove it since the piercing goes through a special point that should not be pierced. She said the navel should never be pierced --nothing along that line...Well, at the time, I was ready to try anything, so I had it removed...Now I see you still have yours, so thinking I could have kept it? :growlmad: I was worried what would happen when the tummy expanded though....

I was just told to take it out during ultrasounds as it gets in the way. I figure the perinatologist who did my amnio would have seen the hole and said something if she thought it was bad. Plus too late now, the hole healed years ago. Maybe yours is still open?


----------



## Caseys

babybean123 said:


> I had a physical today with my family physician and to my surprise I've lost 5lbs since my egg retrieval. (Granted, after removing 15 eggs I felt like I lost 15lbs haha, I was bloated beyond belief) I saw I lost 3lbs by 8wks, and now I'm 10w4d and I've lost 2lbs since my 8w appt.
> Anybody else losing weight? I mean I feel like I've been on bedrest for much of this pregnancy just bc ovarian hyperstimulation - but now my ovaries are much more normal size and I feel better but still don't have much of an appetite. I've been trying to force food in. Just bc I'm not hungry, doesn't mean the bean isn't... so I force feed. Tell me what your experience has been? Anything that you just keep eating and can't get enough of?

I had slight OHSS and gained a lot of bloat during IVF, my weight was up to about 142 or so then dropped down to 134 for awhile after the transfer. I've been slowly gaining weight again, maybe about 10 lbs so far. Force feeding must be horrible, I am sorry you are going through that. :hugs:


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> I haven't got a good shaped belly button, so I had a single-point piercing right above the navel...but during my acupuncture sessions prior to IVF I was told to remove it since the piercing goes through a special point that should not be pierced. She said the navel should never be pierced --nothing along that line...Well, at the time, I was ready to try anything, so I had it removed...Now I see you still have yours, so thinking I could have kept it? :growlmad: I was worried what would happen when the tummy expanded though....
> 
> I was just told to take it out during ultrasounds as it gets in the way. I figure the perinatologist who did my amnio would have seen the hole and said something if she thought it was bad. Plus too late now, the hole healed years ago. Maybe yours is still open?Click to expand...

No...My doc never said to take it out. It was the acupuncturist. I guess it was just her opinion that one should not have metal piercing down that meridian...I tried to ask around because I was sure there were preggos out there with belly piercings, but I could not find one at the time to ask, so I just took it out thinking my IVF would work better--it worked, but was it because I took out my piercing???....It is okay. I can always have another done afterward. The single point piercing is different from regular ones...Once it is out it is out. I have to have the artist put it back, and I had to have the artist take it out. I settled for that since I could not get a regular piercing due to the shape of my navel..Anywhoo now I know!!! LOL


----------



## dmama

babybean123 said:


> I had a physical today with my family physician and to my surprise I've lost 5lbs since my egg retrieval. (Granted, after removing 15 eggs I felt like I lost 15lbs haha, I was bloated beyond belief) I saw I lost 3lbs by 8wks, and now I'm 10w4d and I've lost 2lbs since my 8w appt.
> Anybody else losing weight? I mean I feel like I've been on bedrest for much of this pregnancy just bc ovarian hyperstimulation - but now my ovaries are much more normal size and I feel better but still don't have much of an appetite. I've been trying to force food in. Just bc I'm not hungry, doesn't mean the bean isn't... so I force feed. Tell me what your experience has been? Anything that you just keep eating and can't get enough of?

I have not lost weight since I did my cycle...I am up about 10lbs total, but only gained 2lbs between my 8 week and 12 week visits - which they said was okay....so all my overweight is from the stims and hasn't come off!!!

I have become fond of cheese and crackers! My OB said that you don't need to start 'eating for two' till the second trimester and even then, you only need an extra 300 calories/day....right now until second trimester yolk sac is what the baby uses- so it is okay if you aren't eating a whole lot--just keep what you do eat, healthy...Keep up with the fluids!!!! Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## davecr033

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. I've gained weight due to the stims as well and that never came off. So I always worry about the weight issue as well. I am eating healthy but not working out like I probably should. Most days I am so tired that I just sleep :)

I had a bit of a scare on friday with some spotting just on the undies. Scared the crap out of me so I called the nurse who said that other signs of MS would be cramping and back pain which I didn't have and no further bleeding. Then sunday I had cramping for a good 45 min which was weird too. Nurse said might be ligament stretching cramping so I just got off my feet and slept more. They did go away so I am feeling better about it now. Just need to take it easy. Hubby was seriously worried. Both were a 1st for since getting pg. Any of you had anything like this?

dmama - cheese is awesome - gives you good calcium too which your body definitely needs. I've gained about 10 lbs so far as well. 

Caseys - have you felt the baby move yet? Books say anytime after 16 weeks but I haven't felt anything yet. Ate some ice cream last night hoping the sugar would get her moving but didn't felt it. 

Have a nice day ladies.


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Caseys - have you felt the baby move yet? Books say anytime after 16 weeks but I haven't felt anything yet. Ate some ice cream last night hoping the sugar would get her moving but didn't felt it.

I'm pretty sure he's practicing gymnastics right now, just have a gurgly feeling above my private parts so I think he's hanging out low and partying. I was starving when I got to work this morning so it was probably a result of the english muffin, 3 mini powdered donuts and 2 eggos... :munch:

It's really hard to tell, I heard as first time moms we don't really know the difference between movement and gas though. Not to be gross, but I don't feel like I have to fart right now :wacko: so that's why I think it's him.

Also I got some great deals on maternity clothes at thrift stores last weekend. For those in the US, I got a couple pairs of cute jeans at Goodwill for $6 each then at ARC I got a couple more pairs for $3. It has definitely temporarily solved my pants crisis, moving on to deal with the fact that my ta-tas are busting out of my D-cup bra next, ugh!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Ladies
Not been on for a while and it fun catching up! Glad everything going well. 
Davecr - I had the day's worth of bleeding which was really scary, but then the scan showed everything was fine so I'm telling myself not to panic if it happens again. Hard I know! Apparently it happens to up to 25% of women.

Wondered if any of the 12 weekers expecting twins are showing yet? I've got this round little tum, but I think it's mostly bloat from the drugs, especially the bit above my navel. Below the navel though it's quite hard, so I think that is babies! I know it's really early to show, but wondered if carrying two makes a difference. 

We passed 12 weeks last week so we announced to everyone we know! 'm rubbish at keeping quiet about things so it is brilliant now everyone at work knows why I am so tired/dizzy at times!

Oh - and in the belly ring debate, I'm sure I saw on some website that you can get a special non-metal but still quite funky thing to wear during pregnancy?


----------



## robyn43

1st trimester after IVF 1 other time and this is successful with twins!! Yikes and exciting at the same time!!! 
:flower:


----------



## Caseys

robyn43 said:


> 1st trimester after IVF 1 other time and this is successful with twins!! Yikes and exciting at the same time!!!
> :flower:

Woo hoo!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats, and welcome to our little group!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Welcome robyn43 and congratulations! This is wonderful news.

Thanks Miss Lemon - I had another bit of spotting again yesterday so I called the nurse and she said to come on in. They did a complete scan and everything looks normal. Doc told me to take it easy for the next week and then he'll check on me. It was nice to see my little girl on ultrasound yesterday. I miss being able to see her progress. Ultrasound was second confirmation that we're having a little girl. They took a nice shot of her behind with her legs up so we could clearly see :)


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Welcome robyn43 and congratulations! This is wonderful news.
> 
> Thanks Miss Lemon - I had another bit of spotting again yesterday so I called the nurse and she said to come on in. They did a complete scan and everything looks normal. Doc told me to take it easy for the next week and then he'll check on me. It was nice to see my little girl on ultrasound yesterday. I miss being able to see her progress. Ultrasound was second confirmation that we're having a little girl. They took a nice shot of her behind with her legs up so we could clearly see :)

So glad the bleeding was nothing. It is good to hear confirmation that bleeding is not necessarily a signal of the worst....I have heard a lot of women report bleeding, and it seems most are okay....I guess the key is if there is a lot of cramping with the bleeding? That I guess is more serious? I am glad they let you come in to get a scan.....So nice to be reassured....:thumbup:


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Not been on for a while, nice to see you all still here :) x

Miss Lemon - hiya.... I am 10 weeks now with twins n DEFINATELY show. No way I could hide the fact I'm pregnant. I think mine is partly due to the steriods (on for NK cell) . According to the "norm" for my size (normally size 10 and 5 foot 4) I should have only put on 2Lbs and ive put on 5 ha ha. WHO CARES!! Not me. After the mental n physical stress we all have gone through to get here.... I really dont care how i look :) 
I am SOOOO tired. These little blighters take all my energy but had no sickness (which i read the steriods also help keep abay) 

To the other ladies.... I bled between 6 - 8 weeks and had emergency scan. Frightened me and upset me, obviously thought the worse but the scan proved otherwise. The pessaries dont help! Glad all ok Davecr33... a pink one ...how exciting :) xx

Lets all keep these babies growing .... bring on motherhood hee hee :) x


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Robyn43, congratulations, twins are exciting!

Its so wonderful to have women to confide in with similar trials and tribulations in our journey to becoming a mom. I am finding that the time just keeps plugging along, learning new things. One more week and I'll be half way and it seems like only yesterday we were making our frequent trips to the clinic going through treatment.

I just had my 19 week check up today, we reviewed 18 wk ultrasound from last week. Everything looks fine, baby is measuring a little big. I feel little tickles every once in awhile and I have to put my hand on the spot to find out if its clothing tickling me or Bob. My sister informed me that I can't be calling the baby 'it' so her and my niece came up with Bob. My sister called my niece Fred when she was in utero so I guess she thought my LO should have a name too. We didn't even realize it until a friend pointed out that Bob stands for Baby on Board, so its definitely fitting.
I have been spotting since just before week 12 and the doctors have been trying to find out the cause, I've had 2 ultrasounds and they can't seem to see anything other than a healthy baby so far. Dr. today seemed to think its cervical related but he's not to worried since the baby is ok and he said the ultrasound would show a significant bleed.
I have to tell you about my last u/s experience. OH and I were so looking forward to what would be our last planned u/s. I drank a little less water than last time because the sonographer said my bladder was too full and had me empty it. It didn't make a difference on the pictures, they were still really clear and MIL even said they were the clearest pictures she has ever seen. Anyway, I go to lie down and she asked if my bladder was full and I said I drank a little less water than last time because my bladder was too full. She takes a total of 2 seconds to view the screen and said it wasn't full enough. She basically gave me shit and said that she had pregnant lady's waiting outside with full bladders. She then got a couple glasses of water and made me drink them. By the time the session was done my bladder was so full I couldn't hardly stand it, I was in pain and so uncomfortable. I couldn't even enjoy it. When I was done I couldn't even bend to put on my shoes. OH could see how uncomfortable I was and he even said it took away from his experience too. I wished I could have had the previous sonographers, they were pleasant and let me watch the screen while they took measurements. I think if I am able to, I will request to NOT have her again if I have another ultrasound. I sure hope everyone else's experience is better than mine was.


----------



## dmama

ttcbaby4us said:


> Hi Everyone,.
> I just had my 19 week check up today, we reviewed 18 wk ultrasound from last week. Everything looks fine, baby is measuring a little big. I feel little tickles every once in awhile and I have to put my hand on the spot to find out if its clothing tickling me or Bob. My sister informed me that I can't be calling the baby 'it' so her and my niece came up with Bob. My sister called my niece Fred when she was in utero so I guess she thought my LO should have a name too. We didn't even realize it until a friend pointed out that Bob stands for Baby on Board, so its definitely fitting.
> I have been spotting since just before week 12 and the doctors have been trying to find out the cause, I've had 2 ultrasounds and they can't seem to see anything other than a healthy baby so far. Dr. today seemed to think its cervical related but he's not to worried since the baby is ok and he said the ultrasound would show a significant bleed.
> I have to tell you about my last u/s experience. She basically gave me shit and said that she had pregnant lady's waiting outside with full bladders. She then got a couple glasses of water and made me drink them. By the time the session was done my bladder was so full I couldn't hardly stand it, I was in pain and so uncomfortable. I couldn't even enjoy it. I think if I am able to, I will request to NOT have her again if I have another ultrasound. I sure hope everyone else's experience is better than mine was.

So exciting to feel the movement! I can't wait to feel Junior ( I don't know if male or female, but 'junior' just the same. Sorry about the bleeding. Has it decreased any? As long as doc seems not to worry, I would relax, but I know it is so disconcerning isn't it? Also sorry about the horrible ultrasound experience. Some people are just to stressed out to be working with patients...It is crazy. You can definately let your opinion be known. They can't change things if we don't speak up and let them know when someone is acting like a moron. Hope the next time is better!

Caseys- BTW I took a hint from you and did some thrift store shopping this weekend. I finally had to break down for some maternity clothes. I am happy because they are wayyyyyyyy more comfy that trying to squeeze into my regular clothing...haa haa haa I may have to go to some official stores for some more work outfits, but the thrift store was a great find!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

That's horrible about your scan experience TCCbaby4us. She sounds like Nurse Ratchet? When I had my emergency 10 week scan, I sat in the waiting room reading a notice saying 'all scans under 12 weeks will be a vaginal scan so need an empty bladder' so I emptied my bladder. I get in there and she wants to do an 'external' one, and asks was my bladder full. I said not really, I've just been and she said we'll have a look anyway. The picture was clear as anything, so I'm certainly not going to go in desperate for a wee for my next scan! I'd def. ask for a different operator next time!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

9 more sleeps til my scan.... cant wait :) x


----------



## Nvr2Late

Yup, me pregnant for the first time after IVF... with twins! :)


----------



## ttcbaby4us

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> 9 more sleeps til my scan.... cant wait :) x

That's Awesome! I know my OH was so excited, then seeing the baby jump around (kind of frustrating the sonographer) made me giggle.


----------



## Caseys

I have my big 20 week scan at 4pm MT today where they check out his heart, lungs, etc. Can't wait to see him move around and have my fingers crossed all his bits are still in the right places.


----------



## babybean123

ttcbaby4us, sorry you had such a crazy experience. Nobody should be treated that way. I think it's fair to say we're all going through enough stress, that we don't need non-sense extra stress. I would definitely say something. I already get so nervous each time I go in for a scan that it's helpful to have somebody comforting and nice to deliver your baby news and updates to you. My goodness... some people :nope:

I had my 1st trimester screening appt yesterday. No results yet, but I was just relieved to hear a beating heart and see a baby moving all around. The Dr. did tell us he's 80% sure it's a boy! I can't believe they can tell that early, as I am in my 12th week. I just keep hoping for good news. 

Hope all of you are doing well - happy and healthy! Grow babes, grow!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Nvr2Late said:


> Yup, me pregnant for the first time after IVF... with twins! :)

Congratulations!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

Do any of you have any experience with 3D scans? OH and I were looking into this and I told my Chiropracter and she advised me against it.


----------



## Caseys

Someone wants to say hi...


----------



## dmama

ttcbaby4us said:


> Do any of you have any experience with 3D scans? OH and I were looking into this and I told my Chiropracter and she advised me against it.

I didn't really know much about it, but when I went for my 12 week scan the technician said 'well, let's try a 3d look' and she included that on the CD she gave me after the appointment. I loved to see it! I don't know much about why your chiropracter would advise not to have it. Does it put out too much radiation or something?


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> Someone wants to say hi...


Now THAT is adorable!!!


----------



## davecr033

Caseys said:


> Someone wants to say hi...

Oh my gosh how precious!

We went for 18 wk ultrasound yesterday and got to see her moving around all over the place. She opened her mouth and moved her hands and even had there legs crossed at the ankles - so lady like :)

We were supposed to get a DVD recording but she was sitting on her spine so nurse said come back in 2 weeks. I see the doc next and she says she wants to have an additional specialist scan done to check on two little dark spots on the brain which are usually bening cysts and they go away but 1-2% chance of it be something else. So in the end I didn't get my video of her moving all over the place and now have a new worry....the worries never end - or so it seems. sigh!

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## davecr033

Nvr2Late said:


> Yup, me pregnant for the first time after IVF... with twins! :)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> I see the doc next and she says she wants to have an additional specialist scan done to check on two little dark spots on the brain which are usually bening cysts and they go away but 1-2% chance of it be something else. So in the end I didn't get my video of her moving all over the place and now have a new worry....the worries never end - or so it seems. sigh!


I am with you....it seems the worry never ends...I haven't had any bleeding or cramping yet I am always so scared between visits. I hope that those dark spots are really nothing to worry about....keep us posted....


----------



## Caseys

Has anyone else's doctor told them they're gained weight too quickly? I've gained about 15 lbs so far and was told the normal amount is 10 so I am above average weight wise. 

I also fluctuated a lot during IVF, was up to 142 at one point then down to 134 when I found out I was pregnant, which is what I'm basing my gain off of.

I'm trying not to worry as there's not much I can do, but it still concerns me, ugh!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

ttcbaby4us said:


> Do any of you have any experience with 3D scans? OH and I were looking into this and I told my Chiropracter and she advised me against it.

did she say why? My friend had one, it was amazing, bit freaky as so clear but so amazing.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Caseys said:


> Someone wants to say hi...

incredible. Congrats xx


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Caseys said:


> Has anyone else's doctor told them they're gained weight too quickly? I've gained about 15 lbs so far and was told the normal amount is 10 so I am above average weight wise.
> 
> I also fluctuated a lot during IVF, was up to 142 at one point then down to 134 when I found out I was pregnant, which is what I'm basing my gain off of.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry as there's not much I can do, but it still concerns me, ugh!

Caseys... I wouldnt worry at this stage. If you research it, most web sites say that all women differ. I have put on more than I am 'supposed to' and think, oh well, i am not overweight and eat well, as long as the babies are growing at a good rate, and you are in good health, that is all that matters.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

davecr33 ... gosh thats another worry. Hope all is OK. Keep us posted xx


----------



## babybean123

I have a question for you ladies: sex!? Did you Dr advise you against having sex with your DH... if not, did you wait a certain amount of time before having sex again?? My FS said no sex until a heartbeat confirmation, then after that appt we were still to scared to have sex. We waited... and after I visited with my OBGYN she recommended to wait until the 2nd trimester! Obviously, information is going to vary - but I wanted to see what your Dr's said... 
Thanks!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

The Zita West IVF book said not to have sex until the 2nd trimester after getting pregnant with IVF, and her book helped get me in this condition so I stuck with her advice! TMI alert - We did for the 1st time for ages this weekend and I had to stop after a while as it was all rather tender after such a long time without! That doesn't bode well for me making it through labour without pain relief does it - ha. 

Lovely to hear and see your scan news ladies, and great you can join us Nvr2late. And hoping the dark spots are nothing to worry about Dave - they'll just be being mega cautious checking them out.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> ttcbaby4us said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any experience with 3D scans? OH and I were looking into this and I told my Chiropracter and she advised me against it.
> 
> did she say why? My friend had one, it was amazing, bit freaky as so clear but so amazing.Click to expand...

She said, and put her hands up to her ears, "have you ever heard of people commenting on how cute it was when the baby is putting her hands up to her ears." I think she was implying that the baby can hear the ultrasound and it hurts them. She said that 3D ultrasounds have a higher frequency than regular 2d ultrasounds used for medicinal purpose. Anything I have read it says the frequency is the same, just a different type of program to display 3d instead of 2d. I have a doppler and I asked her about using it and she said that I shouldn't use it regularly. When I first got my doppler I asked my dr. and she said that there was no problem, she said its just sound. Now I'm confused. I am going to an OB/GYN for the rest of my pregnancy, have an appointment on Friday and I'm going to ask him what he thinks. Any research I've done showing actual stats instead of opinions say that the frequency is unaudible to the human hear. The problem is untrained sonographers and scans for extended periods of time. Nothing to do with sound but heat. Also, anything I've been reading on dopplers say that the biggest problem is causing anxiety for the mother if you cannot find the heartbeat, like when trying too early in the pregnancy.


----------



## ttcbaby4us

babybean123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies: sex!? Did you Dr advise you against having sex with your DH... if not, did you wait a certain amount of time before having sex again?? My FS said no sex until a heartbeat confirmation, then after that appt we were still to scared to have sex. We waited... and after I visited with my OBGYN she recommended to wait until the 2nd trimester! Obviously, information is going to vary - but I wanted to see what your Dr's said...
> Thanks!!

My Dr. said sex was fine as long as there was no spotting or bleeding. I have been spotting since 11.5 weeks, not much mind you. Dr. thinks its oversensitive cervix and doesn't seem concerned as it didn't show up on the ultrasounds, its not previa or incompetent cervix as these have been checked He said that some women spot throughout their pregnancies. Baby's heartbeat is strong and measureing bigger than normal. Poor OH hasn't had any for 10 weeks, he's extremely understanding though.


----------



## babybean123

ttcbaby4us & miss lemon, 
Thanks for the info! 

My DH & I waited until I was roughly 13wks. It's been a loooooong time, but we are both fearful as I miscarried in the past. And now, going through the whole IVF to finally get pg again - we'd rather go 9 months without sex to have a baby, than to have sex and risk it. Both my OBGYN & my FS said it was ok for us, but 'like everything, exercising... cleaning... work... sex... etc. "take it slow" ' HAHA what a change in your sex life, pre-preg vs. now. All for good reasons though. :winkwink:
I was just was curious to see if anybody was given any specifics from their Dr's.


----------



## davecr033

babybean123 said:


> I have a question for you ladies: sex!? Did you Dr advise you against having sex with your DH... if not, did you wait a certain amount of time before having sex again?? My FS said no sex until a heartbeat confirmation, then after that appt we were still to scared to have sex. We waited... and after I visited with my OBGYN she recommended to wait until the 2nd trimester! Obviously, information is going to vary - but I wanted to see what your Dr's said...
> Thanks!!

My doc had us stop sex for a while after I had some spotting. Overall we waited until past the 12 weeks before doing anything and you are right Miss Lemon, it does feel strange and a bit sore since its been a while. TMI - I am actually in the mode of no desire for sex at all these days. Its still fun when we do it but I don't want to jump him as much I used to for sure. Its very strange. Must be all the hormone changes.

I go in for the specialist ultrasound this thursday to check out those dark spots on her brain and meet with a genetic counselor. Keeping fingers crossed all is good. Another hurdle of worry to get past - whew!


----------



## dmama

CVS testing results indicate all clear!!! I am thrilled!!!:cloud9: Waiting until birth to find out the sex though...


----------



## Caseys

dmama said:


> CVS testing results indicate all clear!!! I am thrilled!!!:cloud9: Waiting until birth to find out the sex though...

Yayyayayayayayayayayayayay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

dmama said:


> CVS testing results indicate all clear!!! I am thrilled!!!:cloud9: Waiting until birth to find out the sex though...

phew . :) brill news x:happydance:


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

ttcbaby .... i thnk i would ask the OB/GYN and not really the Chiropractor. There are always people that look at the worse case scenario of tests etc ... have they been through IVF and understand the continous worry and need for peace of mind?? Prob not.

I dont think the professionals would do the tests if there was a chance of any harm to the baby. 

x


----------



## davecr033

dmama said:


> CVS testing results indicate all clear!!! I am thrilled!!!:cloud9: Waiting until birth to find out the sex though...

Yay - congrats!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

dmama said:


> CVS testing results indicate all clear!!! I am thrilled!!!:cloud9: Waiting until birth to find out the sex though...

Thats great!

Me and OH are waiting to find out the sex too. OH says that I have to wait for the surprise!!


----------



## ttcbaby4us

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> ttcbaby .... i thnk i would ask the OB/GYN and not really the Chiropractor. There are always people that look at the worse case scenario of tests etc ... have they been through IVF and understand the continous worry and need for peace of mind?? Prob not.
> 
> I dont think the professionals would do the tests if there was a chance of any harm to the baby.
> 
> x

Yeah thats what I thought, she has had 3 children though and I trust that she is only trying to give me the best advise she can, although it might be more opinion than fact. she also said we don't do 3D scans here though for medical purpose (Alberta, CA). I had to make a special appointment with a company that does it privately and have to pay for it.
Anyway, I haven't cancelled my appointment and I planned on speaking to my OB/GYN on Friday about it. He is awesome and I trust he's giving me the right information.


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

12 weeks today and started bleeding really badly last night. Midwife at my local hospital said they are too busy to see me, and sent me to another hospital A&E... kept me in for 4 hours in a freezing room, took my bloods and urine but then sent me home cos scan too busy to see me. they tried to listen for heartbeats but couldnt hear anything and told me to come back tomorrow.
Bleeding getting worse. I am devastated. I am prayin our twins are ok but am losing hope. :(


----------



## Caseys

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> 12 weeks today and started bleeding really badly last night. Midwife at my local hospital said they are too busy to see me, and sent me to another hospital A&E... kept me in for 4 hours in a freezing room, took my bloods and urine but then sent me home cos scan too busy to see me. they tried to listen for heartbeats but couldnt hear anything and told me to come back tomorrow.
> Bleeding getting worse. I am devastated. I am prayin our twins are ok but am losing hope. :(


Oh no!!!! You poor thing!!! :hugs:

How dare the midwife say they are too busy to see you, that's inhumane!! If I lived over there I would ring them up and give them a piece of my mind for treating you that way, grrrr. :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby4us

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> 12 weeks today and started bleeding really badly last night. Midwife at my local hospital said they are too busy to see me, and sent me to another hospital A&E... kept me in for 4 hours in a freezing room, took my bloods and urine but then sent me home cos scan too busy to see me. they tried to listen for heartbeats but couldnt hear anything and told me to come back tomorrow.
> Bleeding getting worse. I am devastated. I am prayin our twins are ok but am losing hope. :(

I'm Hoping and Praying for babies to be okay. Don't lose hope, bleeding can be caused by lots of different things. Keep hope and let us know how your doing. Did they give you the results of the blood and urine tests?


----------



## dmama

HOPEFULL2011 said:


> 12 weeks today and started bleeding really badly last night. Midwife at my local hospital said they are too busy to see me, and sent me to another hospital A&E... kept me in for 4 hours in a freezing room, took my bloods and urine but then sent me home cos scan too busy to see me. they tried to listen for heartbeats but couldnt hear anything and told me to come back tomorrow.
> Bleeding getting worse. I am devastated. I am prayin our twins are ok but am losing hope. :(

I am so praying for you my dear....Like someone here said, it could be because of other things. So many people have had bleeds and go on to deliver healthy babies. Oh, I so hope that things are okay for you. I can't believe they could not be more thorough while you were there....Don't give up hope hun!


----------



## HOPEFULL2011

Thanks lovely ladies but I am afraid after a horrendous night of hell, we have lost our babies. 
12 weeks to the day. we are devastated. So I say to you all, warp yourselves in cotton wool and look after yourselves. I wish you all well and pray for each and everyone of your babies.
Bye Bye xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby4us

I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you and your OH.


----------



## dmama

Hopefull - I am so sorry for your loss dear. My thoughts with you and DH.


----------



## Whitbit22

I am so sorry for your loss Hopefull, what an awful thing to have to go through. :hugs:

Caseys- what a beautiful scan pic congrats!

Dmama- glad your results came back clear hun.

It's been so long since I've posted, havent had much to update. Switched OBs to one that actually takes time to talk to his patients, and he is having me come off the Dexamethasone, such a weight lifted from my shoulders! 

MS easing, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## babybean123

Hopefull, I am so so sorry. :hugs: I'm truly thinking about you and your DH.


----------



## davecr033

Hopefull - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. That is devastating! My thoughts and prayers go to you and OH. Sending you big Hugs!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys, I agree with you - I'd have wrung that midwife's neck for not seeing Hopeful. How inhumane was that? Its just terrible.

Update on my end - we did the specialist ultrasound and all seems to be good. Met with a geneticist and she said that they are bening and will go away over time. We get them as babies and as adults because of the cerebal fluid generation to protect the brain and because they found no other soft markers (other things wrong with the little one) there is no further testing required. Woohoo! Little girl was active as can be too while doing the ultrasound. Almost like she was messing with the technican because just when she would get into position to take a shot of a particular part of her body, the little one would move. Like 'ha thought i was going to make it easy for you - did ya'. LOL. It was incredible to see how active she was and I hadn't even had any sugar yet that day.

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Caseys

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Whitbit22

Caseys said:


> How is everyone doing?

All's well on my end, waiting for our sexing scan in a month! How are you doing hun?


----------



## Caseys

Whitbit22 said:


> All's well on my end, waiting for our sexing scan in a month! How are you doing hun?

Ooh how exciting to find out the gender soon!

I am doing great, just hit 23 weeks and am really starting to show for real. Hoping to get my husband to paint the baby's room tomorrow. Starting to feel the effects of showing though, it's starting to hurt to bend over and have gotten even klutzier - stabbed myself in the foot with a fork while emptying the dishwasher the other night :haha: so it's been quite the trip....


----------



## Whitbit22

Caseys said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> All's well on my end, waiting for our sexing scan in a month! How are you doing hun?
> 
> Ooh how exciting to find out the gender soon!
> 
> I am doing great, just hit 23 weeks and am really starting to show for real. Hoping to get my husband to paint the baby's room tomorrow. Starting to feel the effects of showing though, it's starting to hurt to bend over and have gotten even klutzier - stabbed myself in the foot with a fork while emptying the dishwasher the other night :haha: so it's been quite the trip....Click to expand...

LOL! :haha: That is so funny.. The way I bump into stuff I hate to see myself when I get big- always bumping into door frames with my shoulder.. So good you're getting DH to paint! Always good to give it time to get that yucky paint smell out. We're waiting on one more box of flooring and some blinds and then we are putting our monkey decals on the walls. :) You will have to post pics when you're done!


----------



## dmama

Went to my 16 week appt yesterday. I got to hear the heartbeat, but I didn't get an u/s...I was hoping, since the OB has an u/s in the office, but it isn't a very good one, so maybe they just confirm that the baby is alive and leave it at that. I have had about 4 u/s already, so I should be okay till the anatomy scan for 20weeks. Since I had CVS, I had to do additinal blood work for the Neural Tube Test and also got my thyroid checked again since it was low last time. I appear to have gained 3 more pounds than the OB wanted, so have been advised to watch what I am eating and do more exercise---I guess that means I need to stop giving in to the ice cream!!! Ha Ha:wacko:

Speaking of getting bigger, I feel a lot bigger than some others that I know are about 16 weeks, and am worried I have to get a lot of stuff done before I get too big...I have so much to clean out to prepare space for the baby....I went shopping and bought some little clothes and they are so cute...it is hard though since I didn't ask to know the sex...I began to second guess that because it really is almost impossible to find much in the neutral section these days, but I really do want a surprise, and the kid will have enough clothes to get through a few weeks and then I can do the gender-specific shopping later....I bought some yarn and am going to make an afghan...I made one for a friend's daughter last year, so am so excited to make one just for me and MY baby!!!

Have a good weekend!!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys - I feel you on the getting big. My tummy is really sticking out now but I am also short (5'2") so not much torso room for the baby and so she's going to stick straight out of the belly. Bending now is really hard and so is working out. I am worried about the gaining too much too fast. I've already gained ~15 pounds - yikes.

Starting feeling her move now and that feeling is so incredible. Almost sensing a pattern for when she's awake too. 

We've painted the baby's room but that's as far as we've gone. Finally starting working on the baby registry because I was feeling like I haven't done enough. I started working on a small painting of different animal babies with a heading that says 'my jungle'. Going with the jungle theme for her room. But its going to take me a while to finish this thing. I still haven't finished the painting I started for my niece so I guess I better get on it :)


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Ladies
Not been on for a while - glad to see you all doing well. Was so sad to read about Hopeful though. 

I'm only at 16 weeks, but these two beans are getting bigger and I'm down to two pairs of trousers that fit now! Know what you mean about hard to bend over - my friend had to help me fasten some boots in a shoe shop yesterday. What's it going to be like when I'm 8 months?? I think that a lot of my bump is bloating though as it def. gets bigger during the day!

Off to midwife for the 16 week checkup (a week late) this week. DH coming too as midwife said she'll try and listen to the heartbeats.

Oh - and my best news. I found a double buggy that not only FITS IN MY SMALL CAR, but is purple!!! How cool is that. Babyjogger City Mini Double if anyone else with two on the way looking. Not that I plan to do any jogging though!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Went for midwife appointment and she'd said that although they're not supposed to listen for the heartbeats, we could. So DH arranges time off work to come with me, and my usual midwife is ill and her stand-in is much more jobsworth and says "oh no, we're not allowed to do that before the 20 week scan"! Boo. So DH gets to see me have my blood pressure taken. Thrilling!


----------



## jilly_j

Hi
Im 36 years young been trying for 7 years to have my first bundle of joy! Had 1 year clomid and 4 cycles IUI..did it in my final round of IUI!!
18 weeks pregnant due in march 2012 (will be 37)
Jilly :hugs:


----------



## dmama

Miss Lemon said:


> Went for midwife appointment and she'd said that although they're not supposed to listen for the heartbeats, we could. So DH arranges time off work to come with me, and my usual midwife is ill and her stand-in is much more jobsworth and says "oh no, we're not allowed to do that before the 20 week scan"! Boo. So DH gets to see me have my blood pressure taken. Thrilling!

Lemon - why is it that they can not listen for the heartbeat?

Jilly_J - welcome:hi:...I am about 18 weeks too...we are close buddies!!! Congrats!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Welcome Jilly - great to hear it has worked for you!

Dmama - the midwife said they couldn't listen for the heartbeat in case 1) they couldn't hear any and then I'd worry and 2) in case the heartbeat is fine but the anatomy scan at 20 weeks shows a problem. Reason 1 am I frustrated with because I'm intelligent enough to realise that if they can't hear the heartbeats it's prob because they're small and muffled. The fact that I'm expanding rapidly shows the babies are ok and growing! And reason 2 I just don't get! Hey ho. Only got a week to wait for the anatomy scan so not too long till I can say hello to them!

Have a horrible, horrible feeling today that my belly button is less 'deep' than usual. I really don't want it sticking out as I had a laparoscopy a few years ago (camera through the belly button) so have a scar of the stiches. I'll look like frankenstein!


----------



## Caseys

Miss Lemon said:


> Welcome Jilly - great to hear it has worked for you!
> 
> Dmama - the midwife said they couldn't listen for the heartbeat in case 1) they couldn't hear any and then I'd worry and 2) in case the heartbeat is fine but the anatomy scan at 20 weeks shows a problem. Reason 1 am I frustrated with because I'm intelligent enough to realise that if they can't hear the heartbeats it's prob because they're small and muffled. The fact that I'm expanding rapidly shows the babies are ok and growing! And reason 2 I just don't get! Hey ho. Only got a week to wait for the anatomy scan so not too long till I can say hello to them!
> 
> Have a horrible, horrible feeling today that my belly button is less 'deep' than usual. I really don't want it sticking out as I had a laparoscopy a few years ago (camera through the belly button) so have a scar of the stiches. I'll look like frankenstein!

That's insane, my fertility doc found the heartbeat at like 7 weeks and that was one of the ways they confirmed that my IVF worked. 

As for belly buttons, I already kinda look like Frankenstein due to the fact that I decided to keep my piercing in for as long as possible so it's totally sticking out as my belly button is almost even with the rest of my stomach. I'm thinking it may finally be time to take it out. :cry:

Jilly - welcome, and congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## dmama

Lemon and Caseys - Thanks for mentioning the belly button

My belly button is not deep anymore either. I used to have an outtie and had surgery to correct the umbilical hernia which was the cause. That's why I couldn't get a normal piercing.

Anyway my scars on the navel were not too noticieable, but now, my belly button looks quite weird. Actually was irritated a week or so ago as it was stretching over the scar...I guess we all have Frankenstein belly buttons for Halloween!:wacko:

I am so waiting for the anatomy scan too~ Can't wait to see the little one again!

Hey, here is a question....How are you all figuring out what type of car seat to buy? Are you checking the web or did the doc give information on specifics?


----------



## ttcbaby4us

dmama said:


> Hey, here is a question....How are you all figuring out what type of car seat to buy? Are you checking the web or did the doc give information on specifics?

I researched online for a good car seat. I went with the britax Chaperone infant car seat and I bought the B-Ready stroller too. One word of advise - check the date on the bottom of the seat, In Canada, my seat expires after 6 years. but it also depends on how long the co. you buy from has it on the shelf before buying it. Also, if you are thinking of purchasing Britax they have awesome sales every once in awhile, awhile ago ago, there was one where if you buy a stroller, you get a car seat for free or visa versa. My car seat is so cute, its color is called cowmouflage. https://www.britaxusa.com/.


----------



## babybean123

Just seeing the general consensus on a few things:


how many weeks along were you.... when you scheduled a birthing class
interviewed pediatricians
checked into daycare
called a photographer for maternity and/or newborn pics
had a shower and/or registered

I've had friends mention maybe one of the above at a time OR all of the above to me and I reply with 'I honestly have no clue'. I don't want to 'put the cart before the horse', so to speak. I'm just taking things a week at a time now, but after I started hearing 'repeats' of those questions... I got geared up and call to register for a birthing class. The nurse/mid-wife asked me some of these questions as well, followed by an 'oh, you sound overwhelmed'. 

So... I know everyone is different and does things according to their comfort level and what they're used to... but I wanted to ask you ladies: When did you start looking into some of the things I mentioned on my TO DO LIST?


----------



## Caseys

babybean123 said:


> Just seeing the general consensus on a few things:
> 
> 
> how many weeks along were you.... when you scheduled a birthing class
> interviewed pediatricians
> checked into daycare
> called a photographer for maternity and/or newborn pics
> had a shower and/or registered

I scheduled my classes a few weeks ago, signed up for breastfeeding, baby care and birth prep, they're from mid-November through December. I'd heard they fill up quickly and these are the last ones scheduled for the year. Since I'm due in February they were my only option.

I haven't even thought about pediatricians yet. There are some that are at the same hospital where I currently go so I'll probably just pick one of those.

Daycare - I need to start looking into that, though I probably won't need it until May of next year.

Maternity/newborn pics, I have a really nice digital SLR camera and photography is a hobby of mine so I plan to take a lot of the newborn photographs myself, maybe will have some done professionally in the future but kinda want to save the money for somethign else. I'm not sure I need maternity photographs though I had someone take one of my bump yesterday.

I'm due February 11th, my shower will be December 3rd - after Thanksgiving and before Christmas craziness. I'm in the process of registering at Target and Babies r Us for a few items, hoping my more experienced mom friends just kinda know what I need and get it for me.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Caseys said:


> babybean123 said:
> 
> 
> Just seeing the general consensus on a few things:
> 
> 
> how many weeks along were you.... when you scheduled a birthing class
> interviewed pediatricians
> checked into daycare
> called a photographer for maternity and/or newborn pics
> had a shower and/or registered
> 
> 
> We're advised to book our ante-natal classes when we reach week 26 here, but as twins will be early they've told me to ask about booking them a bit sooner.
> 
> We just get the paediatrician we are given with the good old national health. Not complaining as it's free!
> 
> The fact that daycare for two will cost all my monthly salary if I work full time has scared me to avoiding thinking about it until the little darlings are at least 6 months old.
> 
> too tight to pay for professional photo's so DH will be using my camera. Told him to make sure I don't have my boobs out in the newborn ones as I probably won't care at the time, but don't want pics of them passed round later!
> 
> and baby showers haven't really caught on much in the UK yet so don't think I'm going to bother with one. Feel a bit uncomfortable about asking for stuff - although think that is me coming over all british. If you've got it in your culture - go for it!!
> 
> oh - and dmama - I delegated car seat decisions to DH and he researched the internet, some health agency advice videos and many catalogues, and has come to the conclusion we'll be getting the Maxi Cosi pebble with the isofix family-fix base option for the first year then the Maxi Cosi Pearl which should take them from 1 year - 4.
> 
> Hope that helps and you all ok!!Click to expand...


----------



## Caseys

I just completed my costume that I plan to wear tomorrow, posting it because I am hoping you all get as much of a kick out of it as I do.



Hopefully the image is showing right above this? It's not showing for me. Grrr/

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EEIbNYKook5tbhrkLcHShXT3u1dwwsflAac1fThSP68?feat=directlink


----------



## dmama

Caseys - That costume was a riot!

I was out of town for a few days for work, so am just catching up.....I appreciate the info on the 'what to do when'....seems like it shouldn't be complicated, but I find myself feeling like there are a lot of things to do...especially because there are a bunch of Holidays and bad weather coming...

My level-2 scan is on Monday (20wks) and I am praying all goes well...If I can figure out how to post a photo here, I will if I get some good ones!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Caseys - love it! Bet you can't wait to show it to baby when they are old enough - their first halloween costume.

Good look Dmama with your scan. I had my 20 week scan (at 18.5 weeks!) on Monday and it was great to see the guys. They'd grown so much since we last saw them at 10 weeks and it has made the whole thing more real and exciting. One of them wouldn't get off his/her back so they couldn't check the spine, but everything else was fine. Means we have to go back in 4 weeks for another scan to check the spine. What a shame! I'll have to see them all over again.:happydance:

Went mad at the mamas and papas factory shop today and managed to get two small and wait for it, tasteful baby bouncers at half price. Very pleased. They actually look nice in our living room and don't take up too much room, but they also pulse/vibrate. Hurrah!


----------



## Caseys

I ordered my baby room furniture yesterday!! I bought one of those lifetime cribs that will eventually turn into a normal bed, a dresser, and a small recliner chair. Then I bought curtains for the windows so it's slowly coming together. My in-laws bought all the furniture for us as a gift which is great because it came to close to $1400 even with it being on sale. I also learned that if you get one of those lifetime cribs, it turns out you have to pay an additional $250 or so for the parts you need to transform them into a toddler bed then full-sized bed in the future, ugh.

Also, I have my baby shower scheduled for December 3rd and they're having a work one for me on December 7th. Reality is finally starting to sink in that I think this is actually going to happen! 

I have my next high risk scan with the specialist from Denver at the end of the month but my instinct is telling me he's still ok and will be fine despite my high risk status. That's keeping me going any time my "what if" worries start to kick in.


----------



## Miss Lemon

That's good that your instinct says everything is ok. Sure there is something in that, and staying calm and positive can only help! Sounds like you got the place fixed up nicely! I'm trying to sort out and get rid of things to make room for baby things, but the incoming baby stuff is more than the outgoing. Our back bedroom looks like Toys R Us exploded in there!


----------



## ~Hope~

Just wanted to post to thank Caseys for letting me know about this little group. I got my BFP yesterday after my first icsi cycle and venturing into the first tri forum felt like alien territory! I'm going to go back to page one and have a read through your posts :wave:


----------



## Maddie30

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations on your bfp. I was also invited by casey, thank you. This is a very good thread. I have just read through all your post. I am so happy for you all. 

Hope your going to accuse me soon of stalking you. Nice to see you on here too.

Well I've recently found out I'm pregnant for the 1st time with icsi. I'm currently 4 weeks and 5 days. My husband and I are over the moon. I continue to get af cramps which is a little frustrating and worrying. Did anyone on here experience af cramps?? I know everybody is different but would be nice to know. 

Wishing you all a happy and healthy few more months xxxxx

Hopefull I am very sorry to hear about your loss. Good luck with the future xx


----------



## ~Hope~

Maddie I was hoping you would come stalk me here :)

Hopefull I am so sorry for your loss. 

I've just read through all the posts here, you girls are so much further ahead than me and Maddie so I learned a lot from your posts :flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Haven't been on BnB much, been in and out of the doctors for a UTI and now some mysterious lumps in my groin. Hope it's nothing! Can't wait to see some more scan pics ladies! :happydance: Ours is Friday.

Carseats- We are using one that fits up to 65 pounds from Evenflo. We don't see the sense in getting a separate infant seat, since we are already getting a bassinet and crib in order to keep the baby close to us as long as possible.

Maddie- I got a lot of af cramps the first couple of weeks, I swore my period was coming and I couldn't possibly be pregnant! I still get the occasional ones now and then. Congratulations ladies!


----------



## dmama

Well...the 20 week scan went great and I am so pleased...I feel a lot more relaxed and excited. I am always so nervous going in to the office. But I was so glad to see a little baby in there...looked so cute too! Looks like s/he is waving hello!

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k537/mommy_in_waiting/20weekus.jpg

Welcome new mamas!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Caseys

dmama, I LOVE the photo!!! Yay, I am so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Hope~

Dmama what a wondered full photo :)

Did anyone else feel absolutely exhausted in the early weeks? I know people say they're tired and have trouble staying up past 8pm but I'm literally falling asleep on my feet for most of the day. I feel wiped out and am so tired I can't function properly. I look like I haven't slept for months and ie been getting 9-10 hours a night!


----------



## Caseys

~Hope~ said:


> Did anyone else feel absolutely exhausted in the early weeks? I know people say they're tired and have trouble staying up past 8pm but I'm literally falling asleep on my feet for most of the day. I feel wiped out and am so tired I can't function properly. I look like I haven't slept for months and ie been getting 9-10 hours a night!

Yes throughout my entire first trimester I took naps as soon as I got home from work every day because I was completely exhausted. Now I can't sleep at night because I can't get comfortable but apparently 2nd tri is the "honeymoon" phase and it's going to get worse again in the third. Plus I started drinking coffee again a few weeks ago and it's been heaven...

Also cramps are very common and so are sharp pains = round ligament pains as everything stretches and moves around. I've never worried too much about them because I can still feel XY moving around so know they're just part of the deal.


----------



## davecr033

Caseys said:


> I just completed my costume that I plan to wear tomorrow, posting it because I am hoping you all get as much of a kick out of it as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the image is showing right above this? It's not showing for me. Grrr/
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EEIbNYKook5tbhrkLcHShXT3u1dwwsflAac1fThSP68?feat=directlink

That was an awesome costume!!! Love it!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I've been out on vacation for the last 2 weeks - first one in this year so I am just catching up on all the posts. 

Welcome new mamas and congratulations on the BFP.

Caseys, love the halloween costume.

On the TO DO LIST - I've started a register at babies r us but haven't shared that with anyone yet. I had some friends who recently had showers/babies send me their lists so that I could know what items to include but not necessary the brands/types of each item. Used them as a checklist. Planning to hold a baby shower in January since I am due late Feb I am hoping that early Jan will be good since it will be after the holiday maddness. Not planning any professional maternity or newboard pics. Hubby's hobby is photograhy so we'll just use his camera and take home videos as well. On the pediatrician, my obg doc gave me a list of recommended pediatricans so I am just going through them to see where they are located and if they are in my insurance plan. Hoping to start interviewing them soon. I am also planning to register for the birthing classes next month. 

On the car seat question - I had a friend tell me about a book 'baby bargains' which has been so amazingly helpful. It gives you all the safety ratings on each and every baby product and also gives your user reviews/recalls information. I was able to use this book heavily to narrow down to getting the Chicco Keyfit 30 carseat and we went with the City Mini stroller. The carseat had top ratings with Graco Snugride and Pegprego. The stoller has a one hand close mechanism - which I loved. 

Hope - My first trimister was very very very tiring. I was constantly yawning even at work and definitely took naps after work and still went to bed early. Had some af-type cramps too as the uterus grows and stretches. So any of those symptoms seem to be perfectly normal. Just get lots of rest.

dmama - congrats on the wonderful 20-week scan. I loved mine as my little girl was super active so we caught to see her doing gymnastics in my tummy. Feel her all the time now, especially when I am ready to fall asleep. Its like she has more room or something, just gets her going when I lay down or right after I eat something.

I got to take 2 weeks and spend time at a family wedding and then a week to relax and just hang out with the family in florida and at the beach. I looked pretty funny with the swim suit on. Belly is definitely sticking out and bending down is very hard now. I am learning to squat if I need to pick something off the floor. I've also become very clutsy and getting off my couch is interesting now since I have to put my hand back and leverage myself off the couch - LOL. Since all of the family was down in florida for the wedding they decided to hold a small baby shower for me. Did the traditional indian prayer ceremony and got some money as gifts so that will go towards her furniture for sure. 

That's enough from me today. Hope all of you are doing well and welcome again to the new mamas.


----------



## Miss Lemon

nice catching up with you ladies, and welcome to the new ones!

Hope - I heard someone describe the first trimester as feeling as tired as if you had the flu! I can only agree. Someone at my work guessed coz he found me asleep round the back of the building one lunchtime! It makes you feel great in 2nd trimester though when some of your old energy comes back. I do find though that it has its limits, and I tend to flop in the evening. I had to dry-up sitting down last week!

Dmama - what a brilliant pic! Mine are much more fuzzy. I'll see if I can get them up on here. 'Upper twin' was showing off his/her spine yet turning the head for a nice profile. 'Lower twin' wasn't budging off his/her back - far too comfy. I'm already starting to see which is taking after DH and which me! And apparently it is lower twin who thinks my bladder is a water bed - meaning I have the 3rd trimester "I gotta pee" during my 2nd. Hey ho!:dohh:


----------



## dmama

~Hope~ said:


> Dmama what a wondered full photo :)
> 
> Did anyone else feel absolutely exhausted in the early weeks? I know people say they're tired and have trouble staying up past 8pm but I'm literally falling asleep on my feet for most of the day. I feel wiped out and am so tired I can't function properly. I look like I haven't slept for months and ie been getting 9-10 hours a night!

Oh definately!!!! I was so fatigued, I was absolutely wasted by 2pm...It was that way for quite some time....I think it was until I got off the progesterone suppositories and that was somewhere around 10 weeks or so...I do feel for you, but soon you will feel better!


----------



## dmama

Davecr - Your vacation sounds fabulous! I am jealous....Glad you got a pre-shower!
I also settled on the Chicco Car Seat! I did some research and it had pretty good marks...

I also have been feeling that my body is wayyy different now. Bending over is hard...Also putting on my pants standing is not so comfy...It is weird how the belly is in the way...even washing dishes when it bumps up agains the sink.....I have to keep remembering: I AM PREGNANT....things aren't really the same...LOL

Everyone seems to be doing so well....That sounds so good
I am just trying to get some of the big basics under the belt like car seat and bassinet and some newborn clothing and supplies... I don't want to go overboard doing too much but just getting enough to be settled...I don't like going out in the bad weather, and definately not interested in doing it at 7 or 8 months...I have to work as much as I can before going out on maternity leave, so I hope that for my winter break, I can actually have a break and then come the new year, just sort of enjoy the last trimester preparing the house, crocheting my afghan and waiting for baby!


----------



## ~Hope~

Wow so much stuff we have to buy :lol: 

Sounds like if bump is getting in the way of washing up its a good time to pass on that chore ;)

Glad to hear I'm not the only exhausted one. Yesterday was actually a better day, tired but not feeling like a zombie. Or course last night I had a terrible night sleep and was woken early by my two cats having a full on fight by my bed! Might need a nap today ;)


----------



## Caseys

You all might appreciate this, the other night I noticed my nether region had grown out of control. I can't see it anymore so in order to give it a bit of a "trim", I sat down on the bathroom floor with my back propped up against the counter and a pair of scissors, and tried to "weed whack" like a blind person without cutting myself. Needless to say, my husband walked in as I was finishing up :flasher: and the look he gave me was priceless and then he just kinda shrugged and looked at my like "you crazy woman" when I told him what I was doing. :haha:

I was able to accomplish my mission without cutting myself though!! :happydance:

On a totally different note, I've been craving Bailey's Irish Cream for the last several months, especially now that it's snowed a few times and probably more so knowing I can't have it. I bought their nonalcoholic creamer in the grocery store and tried it with hot chocolate. It's almost as good as the real thing! I think I need to go purchase a case of it....


----------



## Miss Lemon

Love it Caseys - can imagine I'll be doing something similar in a month or so!:haha:

I'm with you on the craving alcohol, but for me it is wine. Going to make a spaghetti bolognese later which has red wine in it. Arghh. Will have to try very hard not to take a swig out of the bottle! It feels such a long time as I didn't drink for 6 weeks before the IVF started. Only 3.5 months to go though! Wonder if they'll let me have a glass in the delivery room. And a large hunk of stilton cheese?


----------



## Caseys

Maddie, if you're still reading this thread I wanted to let you know I've been reading your posts in the TTC/IVF forum and am really hoping your pregnancy is not ectopic and your little one pulls through :dust:. 

I'm not comfortable posting over there as I know how it feels for others who are still ttc to see posts from people as far along as me so I hope you don't mind this post.

Also know that regardless of what happens, we are all still here for you! :hugs:


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> You all might appreciate this, the other night I noticed my nether region had grown out of control. I can't see it anymore so in order to give it a bit of a "trim", I sat down on the bathroom floor with my back propped up against the counter and a pair of scissors, and tried to "weed whack" like a blind person without cutting myself. Needless to say, my husband walked in as I was finishing up :flasher: and the look he gave me was priceless and then he just kinda shrugged and looked at my like "you crazy woman" when I told him what I was doing. :haha:
> 
> I was able to accomplish my mission without cutting myself though!! :happydance:
> 
> ...

OMG... That's funny, but I was noticing the same thing..I was thinking about going out for a brazillian wax or something, but heard it might hurt more in pregnancy because of the increased blood flow to the region...But I think I may have to try it before delivery.....:shrug:


----------



## Miss Lemon

Sounds way too painful. I'm hoping for the 'I don't give a rat's ass what I look like' kicking in early during the whole labour thing! 

Dmama - have you felt movements yet? I don't think I have, but then both my placentas are on the anterior wall of the uterus so apparently that muffles any movements. Really looking forward to feeling something!


----------



## dmama

Miss Lemon said:


> Sounds way too painful. I'm hoping for the 'I don't give a rat's ass what I look like' kicking in early during the whole labour thing!
> 
> Dmama - have you felt movements yet? I don't think I have, but then both my placentas are on the anterior wall of the uterus so apparently that muffles any movements. Really looking forward to feeling something!

Hee Hee....Yes Ms. Lemon, I have felt movements! They aren't consistent, but seem to get more frequent as time goes on. I think I have been feeling something in there since about 14-15 weeks. Now I can feel it more clearly, but like I said not all the time. Mostly in the evening before bed and sometimes early in the morning. Once or twice I have had a 'thud' behind the belly button. I think if you've been preggo before you feel it sooner or more clearly because your uterus has been expanded already and you know what you are feeling. I haven't been preggo before, but with my fibroids, my uterus was stretched to about 16 weeks size, so I figure maybe it is sensitive already to the movement? I don't know. I can't wait to feel the baby more often and more strongly....

I am beginning to get clumsy...Dropping things everywhere all the time and losing my balance....is that happening to anyone else?


----------



## Caseys

I just got back from my first baby care class with my husband, I sat down and almost burst into tears, it took everything I had to keep it in so everyone else wouldn't think I was crazy. After about 10 minutes I was ok then watching my husband swaddle the fake baby, I almost started crying again. What a night!


----------



## Miss Lemon

oh yes - I think it's a particularly bad design fault that pregnancy makes you more clumsy so you drop more stuff, but it's harder to bend down and pick it up!

Recent pregnancy "moments" include scraping my car against the gatepost reversing it into the drive, getting the car stuck in the corner of the car park at work, knocking my glass of water over in the night all over the nearby electric socket and banging my bump into everything (including DH) as I'm not expecting it to be there. Let's just say I now come down the stairs holding the handrail!!!

Can imagine the birthing class being emotional Caseys. I'm crying every time I see a picture of a newborn at the mo. Sobbed my heart out to the Breastfeeding Information DVD that the midwife gave me to watch! Don't you just love those hormones?


----------



## dmama

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving for those celebrating.
How is everyone?

I am waitng to see my OB next week for my 24 week check. She is going to check the cervix and let me know how it is doing. I guess the measurement at the 20 week ultrasound was a tad shorter than she would like so she is worried about pre-term labor! Yikes so I am supposed to take it easy and hope that when she checks next week all is good. She will then decide if I need to come in every 3 weeks or every 4 weeks after that..Wish me luck!!! How often are y'all going for appointments?


----------



## Miss Lemon

We've got the 2nd part of the anatomy scan next Tuesday to check one of the spines. Or should I say the spine of one of the babies! They couldn't see at the previous scan as he/she wouldn't move! Very active though these last couple of weeks - loving the kicks (still pretty weak at this stage), but not digging when one of them turns round. Feels very very strange.

It's good that they're keeping an eye on you and your cervix! (never thought I'd be typing that sentence out). Fingers' crossed that all is fine at your next appointment. 

Our 4 weekly scans start the week after next - that is routine for twin pregnancies though. Then there are midwife appointments in between, antenatal classes... oh, and I've just started yoga in pregnancy classes. Really good and relaxing. Can recommend them if they hold any near you. You learn breathing that can help during labour. Let's just hope I get to give it a go and don't have to automatically have a C-section.


----------



## dmama

Thanks MsLemon!

I thought about the prenatal yoga and might ask the doc when I go back. When she called me at home after the 20 week scan she asked me not to be on my feet for a long time...I got scared...So I have been walking but no other exercise. 

I will be having a C-section for sure because of prior surgery on the uterus for fibroids, so while I know some people have said the breathing classes are good to do anyway, I won't be taking those. I am signed up for the parenting and breast feeding classes. It can't hurt how to re-learn how to diaper and do all that jazz although I did it for younger siblings. I am definately interested in the breastfeeding classes, as I have no idea about that at all. Well, I have an idea and it should be natural, but my mom didn't breastfeed and I don't have a good teacher....I don't want the poor baby to starve!

Hope all is well when you go back. It is good they didn't cooperate at first because you get to go back for another look! I love seeing the baby on ultrasound! I love feeling the kicks too but I know what you mean...on occasion I don't know what s/he is doing in there and it becomes a little unnerving....I have been getting Braxton Hicks contractions too. Not all the time but sometimes I notice I will have one after the baby is moving a lot or doing some type of acrobatics in there! 

Stay well everyone!!!


----------



## babybean123

Has anybody taken Metronidazole Vaginal Gel, 0.75%? I thought I had signs/symptoms of bacterial vaginosis so I discussed this w/ my OB. Now I'm doing a nightly dose for 5 days. I read some scary information on the box, saying it should not be used unless CLEARLY needed or indicated. Well, it sounds like I'm only taking this because I suggested I had BV. Anyone have experience with this? Thanks


----------



## dmama

babybean123 said:


> Has anybody taken Metronidazole Vaginal Gel, 0.75%? I thought I had signs/symptoms of bacterial vaginosis so I discussed this w/ my OB. Now I'm doing a nightly dose for 5 days. I read some scary information on the box, saying it should not be used unless CLEARLY needed or indicated. Well, it sounds like I'm only taking this because I suggested I had BV. Anyone have experience with this? Thanks

I have taken it orally for BV some decades ago. I don't believe that it would be harmful if OB gave it to you, however, it is apparently quite easy for the doc to diagnose in the office and there is no reason why they could not just look under the microscope to tell you for sure or not before prescribing medicine.

In any case, the warning probably is as with other antimicrobials and antibiotics to not take it if you don't need to in order to avoid resistance. If you started it, I would finish it out though for that reason as well. Unless of course you feel like it makes things worse. I would ask doc to take a swab and look under the scope to rule out BV vs yeast, vs just something else if the symptoms haven't gone away....

Hope that helps


----------



## babybean123

dmama, 
Thanks for your input and stating your experience. I think my DH got me freaked out when he was reading 'there have been reports of fetal death' to me. I too, just wished she would have cultured it and checked to make SURE before nonchalantly prescribing me a medication. I feel I've eaten organic produce as much as possible, I've tried to do this & that... you know all for the baby's sake and then I'm taking a MEDICATION RIGHT next to where he is and it's rapidly absorbed. I don't know... I thought of this in total hindsight, AFTER my first dose. I will say, I have noticed an improvement... so I'm reassuring myself that I probably did NEED it and it's more helpful than harmful. I guess you could say I'm totally paranoid now. 

But thanks for your reassurance too. :) 

Also... when do you know when to actually start counting kicks? I can feel kicks, but there's no pattern and I've gone a day or two feeling nothing in the past. I'm 21w4d as of today and I started feeling kicks at 19w3d.


----------



## Caseys

babybean123 said:


> Also... when do you know when to actually start counting kicks? I can feel kicks, but there's no pattern and I've gone a day or two feeling nothing in the past. I'm 21w4d as of today and I started feeling kicks at 19w3d.

I'm almost 30 weeks and haven't started counting yet, he makes it pretty obvious to me that he's in there though. 

I have my glucose intolerance test this afternoon, wish me luck!


----------



## dmama

I read somewhere where they say you should start counting. Off hand, I can't remember, but I don't think it is before 30 weeks. I feel 'junior' moving around, but not sure that it is hourly or anything like that. But I notice movements more at night, or in the morning before I get up, or sometimes after I eat. Once in a while I feel some kind of acrobatics going on in there! Other times, I don't feel anything. I like feeling the movements, but I am still getting used to it!!! LOL

Caseys good luck with the glucose test...not sure why, but I have already done two! Maybe because I have a family history of diabetes? I thought that is what they do, but seems other women are having their tests later than I did and certainly haven't had two by 24 weeks! Anyways! Hope it all goes well!

I have my 24 week check tomorrow, and I am hoping that my cervix is going to be looking okay....


----------



## Caseys

I passed my one hour glucose test, yay! They said my iron is a little low and to take prenatals, which I already do, so will have to ask them what else I can do next time.

I also have a big scan with the specialist tomorrow to see how he is doing, as I am now officially in the "high risk" classification of my pregnancy as I am in my third tri. Fingers crossed....


----------



## dmama

Caseys - congrats on passing your gtt!!! Hope your next appt shows great news too!

I saw my OB today and now have to go every 2 weeks for a check and also she did today will be doing every two weeks a fibronectin test to make sure she can catch early labor. I guess my history of uterine surgery makes me high risk as well..She offerred to put me off work whenever I am ready--yikes! I will go for a scan at 30 weeks.

Things are just moving so quickly- I can't believe how fast it is coming!!!


----------



## dmama

Caseys - BTW my iron was found to be a little on the low side of normal too and I was told to take my supplement 2xday now instead of once. When I ran out of the original vitamins I had with the iron in them, I bought separate supplements because at one time I wanted to see if it was the iron that was constipating me, so I stopped taking them for a while, but that was between the first and second trimesters and then I noticed there was a drop in the hemoglobin level, although it was still normal, so I went back on the supplements, but it seems now I need to take them twice a day.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I have been MIA for a while but lots of stuff has happened and its so great to read all of your posts. I've missed catching up with you all. 

So glad to hear all of you are doing so well. I just finished my 28 week check and the glucose test (waiting on results). I totally agree with all of you regarding the wonderful feeling of the baby's movements. We've got her listening to music from headphones at night and she reacts to certain songs which is awesome to watch. I am also definitely there on the clumsiness. I totally spilled half my hot chocolate in a meeting today including all over my blackberry right in front of our entire senior management. What a way to start the morning :) 

Caseys - your trimming story was hilarious. So I liked to shave and since I can't see anymore, I was going at it blind one day and going by feel only as well. I didn't quiet sit down in the shower but was squatting and trying to reach down there and hubby walked in and just gave me the most hilarious look. Yes, definitely the 'women are crazy' look LOL

On the counting kicks thing - Doc told me to start counting now but I think its because of this incident I had. Here is the story:

About a week ago, I felt some sharp pains in lower right abdomin that woke me up in the middle of the night. So called the doc and she had me go get some mylanta and that helps relieve the pressure and pain enough to allow me to sleep - she thought it was just gas build up. The pain continued the next day and got worse - all up the right side, up to the ribs and lots of pressure. I had regular bowel movements but the pain of the pressure won't go away. Had doc appointment the next day and she immediately sent me to the hospital and had me admitted - she was worried about my appendix. Nice - right! They won't let me eat or drink (in case of needing surgery), ran some tests and ultrasound and found nothing wrong. The ultrasound ladies had to push down quiet a bit to get certain scans and that must have helped move the gas because I was going to town right after that. Doc still wanted to monitor me so kept me overnight. I was back to home the next day around noon but man it was a long day at the hospital and I was thoroughly embrassed that we went through all that for nothing but a gas problem. I guess with this being first pregnancy its just hard to tell what's causing the pain. Nothing like that has happened since, so I am all back to normal. Just gave me a minor scary (talking about surgery and all, if it was the appendix and chances of miscarriage that comes with surgery - yikes). Whew! 

Thank god all is well now and I know I shouldn't have been embrassased because the doc was just being extra cautious and it was all good at the end. But its hard not to feel that way a little bit. 

Its so great to be back on this thread and reading all of your stories. Missed you guys. I will be better about posting from here on.


----------



## Caseys

I just got back from an ultrasound with one of the perinatology doctors as I was considered high risk for placenta complications in my third tri. He measured at 30 weeks and 3 days which is exactly where he should be according to my due date, 2lbs 15 oz and I no longer have to see them as he's right on track!! Yay!!!! :dance:


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have been MIA for a while but lots of stuff has happened and its so great to read all of your posts. I've missed catching up with you all.
> 
> .

Welcome back!!!! Glad the problem was just gas....LOL! It is funny but at the same time you can't be too careful. I would not hesistate to call if anything seems weird!!!


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> I just got back from an ultrasound with one of the perinatology doctors as I was considered high risk for placenta complications in my third tri. He measured at 30 weeks and 3 days which is exactly where he should be according to my due date, 2lbs 15 oz and I no longer have to see them as he's right on track!! Yay!!!! :dance:

Congrats on the great scan!!! 
Why did they think you were high risk for placenta complications? Does this mean you won't have any more scans till delivery?


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Caseys - your trimming story was hilarious. So I liked to shave and since I can't see anymore, I was going at it blind one day and going by feel only as well. I didn't quiet sit down in the shower but was squatting and trying to reach down there and hubby walked in and just gave me the most hilarious look. Yes, definitely the 'women are crazy' look LOL

Hahahahaha I knew I could count on you for a good response! So glad you're back, missed you!!


----------



## Caseys

dmama said:


> Congrats on the great scan!!!
> Why did they think you were high risk for placenta complications? Does this mean you won't have any more scans till delivery?

Thanks!! When I had my NT scan around week 12 I had an unusually low blood test result of PAPP-A, the baby's protein in my blood or something like that. I heard it's a potential indicator for Downs and/or placenta problems. I was also high risk simply due to my age.

Weird thing happened during the scan though, I literally almost passed out - I was flat on my back and she must have pressed on something. If I hadn't sat up when I did I would have been out cold - I was super dizzy and I felt like my ears were filling up with water, couldn't really hear. Scary but I'm fine now, phew!

I don't think I will have any more ultrasounds unless my normal baby doc does them herself, boo. The reassurance I got today is going to last me a long time though thats for sure.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys - congrats on the great news from the US scan. That is wonderful that all is well with the little one. I miss seeing my little one on ultrasounds too. Its so wonderful to just see them. 12 weeks left for me so I will be seeing her soon but it seems so far away. :)

Dmama - thanks for the words of encouragement. Hubby gave me the same especially considering three doctors all said I did the right thing by coming in. I call it my most expensive gas visit - LOL. Also I hope and pray all goes well with you and your scans. Bed rest scares me too. I had a friend who was having twin boys and she was on bed rest the last 8 weeks. I can't even imagine that. It must have been so hard.

News today from me is we get our crib and dresser for her room this weekend - woohoo! So excited to get her room put together. Hubby and I took on a project to draw and cut out a massive tree for one wall of her room from flexible but hard plastic. Its a bigger project that we thought so taking us a big to complete but it will be nice to show her that we did that just for her and not just a store bought item. Though with all this work I kind of wish we had done a store bought item LOL.

Any of you starting thinking about or working on your birthing plans?


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Any of you starting thinking about or working on your birthing plans?

First___That is funny about the plastic tree...I am sure a store bought item sounds good right now, but I would say that after it is all said and done, you and DH will be so proud and your child will love it!!! I don't have that kind of skill...All I am doing on that creative side, is that I crocheted a little baby blanket! Last year or so I made one for a friend's daughter who was pregnant, and so now I got to make one for my own baby! When I know the gender, I will make another one in the specific colors--maybe a bit larger so they can use it as a toddler, right now I just made one with a baby white base and sea green trim.

I am having a c-section, so am not sure if I have any control over the plan...I know that we've discussed having 1 person in the OR with me and that we could have a camera (I don't know if she mentioned video-or if I asked)...I think there may be some more to it like whether you breastfeed as soon as they tyke comes out or not and whether or not to cut the cord right away...I will ask to see if having a c-section interferes with those things--I am meeting with some of the doulas that work with patients from the hospital in about 2 weeks, maybe I will try to get some more informationthen---I am thinking about a post-partum doula especially because of the c-section ....I have friends who saved their placentas because of their cultural beliefs, but I am not thinking about that....Oh--how about cord blood? Is anyone saving cord blood for themselves, or donating it???


Are any of you having Braxton Hicks contractions...They don't come very often and sometimes not at all in a day, but they weird me out...Doc is not concerned though unless they are painful or come sooner than 10 minutes....

Oh and I read that the counting of movements usually happens after 28 weeks or 30 weeks, but definately by 35 weeks doc will have you run in if there aren't a certain number of movements in a certain period of time.

Have a good weekend!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Ladies
Nice to catch up - great that tests are going well, and that it wasn't appendicitis Davecr! Think you were absolutely right to go in and get the pain checked out. 

We've got a week off work to decorate the room where the babies are going to sleep. Got lots of white paint left over from another room, so just going to do the walls plain white and then decorate them with 'jungle' transfers and make some bright curtains. Your tree sounds fantastic davecr! You'll have to post a pic when it's done. I'm planning to make some simple felt soft toys in my 6 weeks between finishing work and the due date. And a wall hanging. And some cot bumpers. And a mobile.... Hmmm. We'll see.

Not started on the birth plan yet -but have suspicion it will be C-section. One is currently lying head down, the other at right angles across the top. Suspecting they are boys as they are lying bottom to bottom!

I'm def. going to put in my birth plan though that I want immediate skin to skin contact with the little uns whilst they stitch me up - and if I'm not well enough or can't fit both on me, then they have skin to skin with DH! He's up for it and we've read that it's a great help in calming the baby down. Will be funny seeing him whipping his top off in the delivery room! And I'm banning the video camera he's getting for christmas from the delivery room. There will be plenty of time for cute newborn footage when I'm not out of it on drugs with my boobs hanging out! Don't want to be sitting there in the future watching that with the father and brother in law thank you very much!


----------



## dmama

Miss Lemon said:


> I'm banning the video camera he's getting for christmas from the delivery room. There will be plenty of time for cute newborn footage when I'm not out of it on drugs with my boobs hanging out! Don't want to be sitting there in the future watching that with the father and brother in law thank you very much!

That's hysterical....I can't imagine!!!LOL!!!

I am watching my ticker and am thrilled that today I am at the 'eggplant' stage...Hee Hee....Time is certainly flying!!!!

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

dmama - congrats on getting to eggplant stage. Isn't it amazing how time flies. Hubby just reminded me the other day that we only have 11 weeks left - wow. I was just down up the weeks and not thinking of how many were actually left. I guess I need to start a count down instead :)

Miss lemon - I completely agree with you on the whole camera in the delivery room thing. I am all of hubby video taping after the baby is born and catching all the action of the baby crying and things but not me. No taping of me screamig or sweating and red in the face and cursing hubby LOL

Ok so what do braxton hicks really feel like. I am not sure I've been having any. I read somewhere that it just feels like a tighting of the stomach and uterus and I've felt that a few times but didn't realize it was braxton hicks. I am not sure what the real contractions will feel like either. I so need to do some reading on this subject. We have signed up for the prepared childbirth class and newborn care classes at the hospital for the last week in December so I am sure I will learn more then. 

Still working on my plastic tree but its coming along well. Much better now that the leaves and flowers have been cut and we can really see what this tree will look like. This weekend I need to paint all the leaves and flowers and maybe cut out an owl or bird for the tree. Then we can glue to the wall. Will take a pic and post it for sure.

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## Caseys

My ticker on my phone app says I am down to 59 days to go, eek!!

I drove to work this morning with a foot stuck firmly in my rib cage and a butt sticking out of my belly button, it was uncomfortable but such an awesome feeling.

The other night he stuck his foot out of my belly, it looked like an alien sticking out, it was so cute!

I think I am finally starting to get a "glow" because I am loving this, even though my discomfort is growing.

I was also thinking last night how I finally got my Xmas wish this year.... :xmas10: :blue:


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> My ticker on my phone app says I am down to 59 days to go, eek!!
> 
> I drove to work this morning with a foot stuck firmly in my rib cage and a butt sticking out of my belly button, it was uncomfortable but such an awesome feeling.
> 
> The other night he stuck his foot out of my belly, it looked like an alien sticking out, it was so cute!
> 
> :

That's hysterical...it is a wonder sometimes WHAT in the world they are doing in there?!!! LOL
But like you said, I love to feell the little one moving around although sometimes the movement keeps me up at night....the kicks and thumps are getting stronger now, so I do sometimes get a shock, but I really love feeling the baby moving..makes me know that everything is okay....

Gosh --only 59 days!!!! Seems like it is all going soooooooo fast! We will be meeting our little ones so soon!!! Are we ready????!!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hi Ladies,

Totally not feeling ready for this little one to come into this world but also can't wait to see her and see what she looks like. It is amazing to feel her moving around and kicking. Love the feeling and I stop and smile every time she moves. People at work even know when she's kicking because my hand immediately goes to the tummy.

We met with a pediatrician and we loved him right away. Meeting with a couple more just to be sure we're picking the right now and then we'll at least have that done. Next week we go for the prepared childbirth and infant cpr classes. I think I will feel more prepared for the whole labor after these classes. Right now I am feeling like I don't know so much stuff. 

A bunch of ladies at work threw me a really nice surprise shower last thursday. It was so nice and I had no clue what they were up to. It was wonderful to feel so loved and the little one got lots of pink clothes. Its her new fav color now LOL

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Miss Lemon

That's lovely they threw you a shower. I'm having a wobbly this week about leaving work for a year as I really like my job and it is an important part of me. It was brought home today as I sat writing a 3 year strategy with my boss (of which my maternity cover will do the first year), and then getting an excited text from DH saying he's been invited to Barcelona to talk at a conference in June, can he go. It hit me that he'll be speaking at conferences in Europe and I'll be at home wiping bottoms and washing nappies! 
Don't get me wrong - I wouldn't change having these babies for the world, but I guess it's going to take a bit of getting used to being at home with them all day every day and I'm a bit scared! Is it just me?


----------



## dmama

davecr - i do think taking the classes will make you more confident and bring it all home... the time flies so fast and i am also thinking that i am going to miss feeling the little one moving around inside....it is such an amazing time! so glad you were showered with such a nice display from your coworkers! that is amazing....

mslemon - i feel your pain....i feel like my life is already not my own....i know that things will change a lot....here, taking off 1 year is hard to manage and we only get about 3 or 4 months of paid maternity leave--but I can imagine being away from a job you love for that long---it will do something to your sense of self...it is good to acknowledge it and it isn't a complaint at all---it is called being a MOM dear, and for all of us, we are going to be faced with all the things we gave up for this miracle...and there is no regret at all and nothing will make any one of us say that we wished we hadn't done it, but we definately have to give something up in order to be moms...it is just being a mom and your feelings are natural and i totally get it....i used to take some pretty adventurous trips around the world and while i won't be giving up travel, things will have to be very different how, when and where i do it....again, no regrets at all, but there are just some things i know that i won't be able to do as before....reality is definately setting in, the closer we get!!!! [hugs]


----------



## davecr033

Hi Ladies,

Hope your day is going well. Any of you had any issues with mild spotting? Today is second day in a row that I've had mild spotting. I called the nurse and she said to come in only if its gets to be steady flow and I need to wear a pad. But so far its only been mild spotting. Can't figure out what's causing it either because I see it on the panties but not when I wipe (sorry for the TMI). Any thoughts?

dmana and miss lemon -I hear you on the feeling that your life is about to change dramatically. I am planning to take the full 12 weeks off that we are offered here (some unpaid) because I am thinking this is the only time I'll ever get to do that. Sometimes I feel like that is too long away from work and my career but then I know that I need to be selfish for my baby too. Hubby wants me to take time off for the whole year but iwth his part time job we can't afford to do that. If his work situation changes though he does wnat me to either cut back on the hours or take time off period. I am not sure how I feel about that just yet. I am sure I will feel totally different that first day I have to leave her and go to work. Life will be so different but we are so ready for it. 

Seems surreal that we are so close to having the reality of something we've wished for so long. Life is so amazing :)


----------



## dmama

davecr - I haven't had any spotting since after my CVS. The nurses are probably right. Baby is still moving around yes? I would say keep an eye out and go in if you continue or if you don't feel comfortable--go in anyway!!! Perhaps your placenta moved and is near the cervix? I know sometimes with placenta previa, there may be some spotting....As long as you are feeling the litttle one moving and you are not having pain and cramping, or other symptoms, I'd say no need to panic, but don't be afraid to go in and get checked, even if they just check a heartbeat and send you back out the door...We've come to far to let some nurse's 'intuition' get in the way---although I know they have tons of experience....it can't hurt to humor a first time mom....

It is crazy how close we are! I am just still in shock actually...Now planning the arrival of my mom etc, so all of it is just becoming so real...Also now that I've entered the 3rd trimester, I am feeling very pregnant and have all the aches and pains that are listed in the book! However, I would not trade it for anything....We will see how this affects our professional lives....I myself may have to put off taking a more demanding position. But you know, in the end, it will be so well worth it...It is a shame that we can't have it all..We can come close, but we can't do everything contrary to what some people say. Our kids will come first always.

Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Everyone,

dmama - thanks for the advice. I'am definitely feeling her moving around so that is a good feeling. I am only spotting light pink and once in the morning. Had it again today. Its just bizzare because there is nothing the rest of the day. I just had doc appointment last friday and her heartbeat was good and belly was measuring right at 30 weeks. I will definitely call the nurse again today. Third day in a row with light pink spotting but again only once in the morning. I have felt a braxton hick contraction once a day the last two days too. Its such a weird feeling of the tighting of the top part of the stomach. Going to ask the nurse about that as well. I think its braxton hick from the description in the book. 

We went pediatrician interviewing. Loved the first doctor, older gentleman from south africa who immediately talked about the baby like it was his baby and he would be there to see her right away after birth. He made it so personal which I loved. Only worry is he is probably close to retirement in another 5 years or so. Saw another doctor, this one a younger female who was very knowledgeable but more clinical and not as personable. I am sure both are excellent docs but it is so hard to decide at this early stage. Just going to have to go with the gut feel and pick one. 

On a funny note, I am not sure how the rest of you are with your sex life but its been very weird for me. The desire is totally gone and now with the big belly its so funny trying out even simple positions. I started laughing when I was getting on top and poor hubby thought I was laughing at him when I was only thinking in my head how funny it was that I was moving like I was climbing a mountain with the big belly and then I felt like I was crushing him. Talk about killing the mood....LOL

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## dmama

davecr - Ha ha! Yes, girl...the mood is gone!!!! Not interested at all really---it is shameful...

I am glad you are going to check in with the nurse again...just to keep track. I am sure it isn't something major, but I saw someone on another site this morning that started having clots and bleeding and now is having a c-section at 35 weeks due to placenta previa. So it can't hurt for them to just take a look...as for braxton hicks, i have been having them for several weeks and they are really weird. sometimes it is random and sometimes they come when i have felt a lot of movement....they say dehydration can also cause them, so make sure you are getting a lot of water....

AFM - right now, i think what is new for me is the spreading of the ribs...i guess i am at that stage. i feel like i have been working out, but i haven't. i even think one day that the baby was stuck in my rib as i had excruciating pain for about 1/2 hour and then all of a sudden went away.....but my bra strap is moving further apart too....no complaints here though...i am so happy having this little one in there, so i will take it!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Dmama - good to know I am not the only one LOL. I wonder how many women are out there who really have the opposite reaction and have increased sex drive as the books claim. Because its definitely not happening here. I think there is too much blood flow to the area too which makes it hard for the nerves to feel anything. hahahah. Oh and I feel you on the ribs pain. I've been feeling my ribs expanding for a couple of weeks now and I get that sharp pinching pain on my left side. Sitting up straight as a rod is the only thing that brings relief. 

I spoke with the nurse last night and she said that braxton hicks might be causing the spotting or just a small irritation of the cervix. I have had no spotting this morning so far. Nurse told me to drink lots of water. She said I might be getting dehydrated at night (even though I manage to finish a whole glass with all the wakeups to pee). So working to drink more water for sure now. 

Going to visit a friend today who just had a baby a month ago. Need to start hearing labor stories so that I can know what can go wrong. Been watching this TV show called Baby Story where they show different births happening (not in gorey detail though) and there was one lady last night who had a surprise pregnancy and was in complete negative state and kept saying she can't do this the whole time during labor. And I am thinking here we are with our miracle babies, so happy and thus will probably be stronger than she was - mental state anyway. The nurses and docs were even getting frustrated with her because she wasn't pushing properly and it was causing the babies heart rate to drop. Scary thought but I would push through all the pain to make sure nothing happens to this little bundle. Of course I don't know what kind of pain she was dealing with but I just get the feeling that I will be in a more positive mental state and thus stronger - at least that's the plan :) :)

Hope you guys all have a good day. Last day at work for the year and man its quiet here today. Offices are closed all next week so we'll get to go to the childbirth classes and work on her room. Finish that tree project :) Only 9 weeks left til I get to see my little one - so excited!


----------



## Caseys

What's sex? :rofl: I wouldn't know, that's the last thing I've been interested in quite some time...

One thing I learned from my childbirth class is that I am definitely getting an epidural, I can't imagine doing this all without meds.

I'm done with all my classes, preregistered at the hospital, took a tour, my parents just booked a flight from RI to CO for the day before my delivery date and I have most things I need though I know there's still a bunch missing so I have this anxiety, that I need to go shopping and make sure I am 100% prepared. I am slacking on all the FMLA paperwork though, still need to fill out my short term disability stuff.

Oh and my feet REALLY hurt, ugh! I need to get more exercise but we got a foot of snow yesterday, I took yesterday off so I wouldn't have to drive to work in it and had already scheduled today off. Maybe I'll get hubby to walk the dogs later and I'll walk behind him, it's been so hard forcing myself to exercise.

As I type this, my belly has been having a little earthquake in it, I hit 33 weeks this weekend, eek!

Yeah I think we are definitely tougher than some of the other women going through this. I don't let my pregnancy symptoms bother me as much as I see others complaining on the other forums. In a way, the pain of him trying to stick his hand out through my belly button makes me happy... 

Ok, "I didn't know I was pregnant" is on, this should be interesting. I couldn't watch this show or "A Baby Story" until recently, it was too hard to watch given what I went through.


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> In a way, the pain of him trying to stick his hand out through my belly button makes me happy...


LOL!!!! But I sooooooo agree!!!! I continue to be amazed at what our bodies have to (and CAN) do to grow a whole human being.... Stay well ladies and enjoy the Holidays!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

I was reading my diary last night in bed, and realised that it was this day last year that we had our first appointment at the fertility clinic, and it hit home that we'd probably have to go down the IVF route. As I was reading it, the little darlings were kicking away inside. I still can't really believe that it has worked and we're having two babies!:happydance:

You're right ladies - it does make it all worthwhile. Even the occasional freaky skull sticking out the side of my bump as number 2 who is still lying right across the top sticks his/her head out!

Happy New Year ladies. 2012 is going to be a very special year!


----------



## davecr033

Happy New Year Ladies!

2012 is going to be an awesome year for all of us. I am so excited. We had the whole week off as the office was closed so it was so nice and relaxing. We finally got the baby's room completed. We just need to finish assembling the crib which will be this coming weekend. We finished the tree painting on the wall (need to take a pic and post it here so you can see it). I did a load of some of her clothes too over the weekend and it was so much fun trying to figure out how to fold these tiny pieces of clothes and of course i've already lost two of her socks. Must be inside one of the outfits but didn't find them. LOL

We took our prepared childbirth classes and Caseys - agree with you - totally going to need the epidural. I can't imagine that I have the mental capacity to handle all that pain and delivery naturally. Saw a video where this woman took an anathesgic to give herself a break for about an hour and the rest was natural. I don't know if I have the strength. The plan is to go at least past 5-6cm dilation and then ask for the epidural. I just don't want to take it too soon and end up stalling labor - that is my big fear. My sister had a 24hr labor with her first and then the baby turned funny and she ended up with a c-section anyway. I am hoping to avoid that situation. whew!

Hope everyone had a wonderful christmas and new year's holidays. 8 more weeks for me and man she is a moving these days. I can see the funny alien like movements with her pokes and jabs. She even woke me up last night with some strong kicks. Not sure if she was hungry or what but I was too tired to get up and eat :)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## davecr033

Question - have any of you considered cord blood banking? what are your thoughts on this? Yes/No/Waste of money, etc.


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Question - have any of you considered cord blood banking? what are your thoughts on this? Yes/No/Waste of money, etc.

I briefly thought about it and decided against it based off what they said in my birth prep class - it's really expensive, still relatively new technology, and I think if you want to donate it they're not accepting it anymore because so many people have donated it. So basically if one day you do need it, most likely you can get a match for your child from those that have already donated theirs. Also I think they're still doing studies on the uses of it, it's just too new. I think only like 3% of those who give birth at my hospital actually do it? I was so tired during my classes, I'm amazed I am able to spit these facts out so my accuracy may not be 100%, sorry.

Conclusion from class: It's a waste of money so i'm not pursuing it.


----------



## Caseys

Pregnancy observation from last weekend: When sitting down in a chair, I can now balance my cell phone on my bump, then a can of soda on top of it.


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> Pregnancy observation from last weekend: When sitting down in a chair, I can now balance my cell phone on my bump, then a can of soda on top of it.

OK. I just had to laugh at that one!!! 


As for cord blood banking, I was thinking about that too. I think donating it makes sense, but let's say you do need to find a donor, would you be able to have use of the blood you've donated? I think they are hoping to be able to do more....I am leaning toward 'no' but want more information.

davecr - You are getting there! That's great! I'd love to see the tree...
I have all my classes coming up over the next month....

2012 is going to be great!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

HOpe you're having a good day. I had a bad night of sleep. Man its getting very uncomfortable or should I say hard to find a comfortable position :). I keep flip flopping from side to side because the ribs are starting to hurt. Must be expanding to make room for this little one. I can't imagine you ladies with the twins. How do they have room!!?

Here is a pic of the finished tree in the baby room. All is painted except for the monkey and butterfly which are wall stickers. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00253-20120102-1908.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dmama

davecr _ that tree is gorgeous!!! congrats on a job well done! that took a lot of work, but it looks beautiful!!!

as for no sleep...me either. last night i didn't sleep but for 1 hour maybe. yes..finding good position is impossible and i keep going from side to side which is no easy feat. that plus the trip or two to the bathroom just makes sleep entirely impossible....and the doc has no sympathy!!LOL....i guess it is par for the course.....there is a lot that people who have been pregnant don't tell you about!! hee hee hee


----------



## Miss Lemon

Amazing tree - that looks fantastic davecr! Baby is going to love it!

I'm with you both on the difficulty sleeping. I bought a special pillow (sleep genie) that encourages you to lie on your left side for best blood supply to the uterus, but I seem to have adapted to it and keep waking up on my back with numb feet - argh. Or even worse, sort of stuck on my back like a turtle. Then I lie worrying that I've cut off their blood supply until I feel them move. 

I tried to describe it to DH as 'imagine sleeping with a medium sized rucksack on your front, and when you turn over, all the stuff in the rucksack seems to slide to the other side'. Then factor in the two trips to the loo, the raging thirst in the night (try not to drink much after 8pm otherwise it's 4 trips to the loo!), the hunger and the 3am panics when it all seems too much and you've not got a fun night. Last night I was awake from 4am to 6.30, bored rigid. At least when our little darlings are here we'll all have something to do in the night other than count how many seconds between cars passing.

Off to bed soon armed with a mini-torch to read with in case it happens again tonight!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Thank you dmama and Miss Lemon for the comments on the tree - took as all week but it did turn out nice and now we can tell her it was custom made just for her :)

Miss Lemon - I was up last night too early in the morning turning to understand what the heck was going on and why I couldn't sleep when I was so tired when I got home last night. I also have been getting the lovely night sweats. Pools of sweat between boobs and legs. I finally put a towel down on the bed under me just in case of water break too. Need to bring one to the office. That's my fear - embrassing water break at work - won't that be lovely. Ah the things we are enduring for our little ones. Yet its so much fun and I am loving being pregnant overall. Can't wait to meet my little girl soon.

dmama - have fun with your classes. I need to take one more - the infant CPR class which I will take in the next two weeks. They were certainly very informative. We go for the maternity floor tour tomorrow. Most of the men in the classes were also very involved and asked lots of questions - that was nice to see. Only the newborn care class had one dumbass who didn't even get his wife a glass of water when he got one for himself and didn't participate at all in the class. All the other couples noticed it. I feel for that lady - she's on her own with her baby. So sad and made me feel lucky with my DH. He's so wonderful!

Caseys I loved your story about being able to balance things on your tummy. I was able to balance a small appetizer plate on my tummy yesterday - LOL Love it!

Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Had another scan yesterday (we're getting them monthly as it's the only way they can check the growth of twins) and the great news is that they're both head down! Hurrah.
That means though that the hard thing sticking out just under my ribs from time to time isn't a head, but a bottom! I've been letting a few friends feel the head when it sticks out, and now I find that I've been encouraging people to stroke my unborn child's bottom! What a bad mother!!

Although it's great that they're now using the limited space more sensibly, it means that a natural birth could be possible. The doctor said that if I really want a cesarean then because of age and ivf, I've got a chance of them doing that. But they don't particularly recommend a cesarean if everything is looking ok. I think I liked it when the decision was taken out of my hands by one lying transverse! Not going to make a decision until we've had our hospital tour in 3-4 weeks time. The thought of going through labour, having the baby, and then doing it all again for another is rather terrifying. 

Question for you ladies - are you finding your pelvic floor exercises harder to do? I suppose it makes sense because now they've got the babies resting on them, but I do find it harder to get a good squeeze!


----------



## dmama

Miss Lemon - Glad they are in the right position and let's hope they stay that way! Funny thing about feeling like the bottom was the head!!! I often wonder what it is that I am feeling...I can't ever be sure if it is an elbow, knee, foot or what...I wish I could look inside....

As far as pelvic exercises...wow! I am glad you mentioned that, because I have not been doing them!!! Yikes...I think every now and then I think about it, but not routinely...I do feel that I have more 'pressure' or just heaviness in the pelvic region now...especially by the end of the day...I'd better pick up on the Kegels!!!!

I had my breastfeeding class today...I guess it is good background for what is to come in the hospital..not sure I am quite confident yet....but we got lots of reading material....
I am excited that I have graduated to "squash" status per my ticker!!! I am having a planned c-section at 39 weeks, so I've got just 10 weeks to go! Coming so quick and I am ready to meet my little friend!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Well - 2nd day of maternity leave. After a heavy morning internet shopping for a cotbed mattress, comparing reviews of moses basket fitted sheets and a little snooze after lunch it's time for tea and crumpets. And to think I didn't want to finish work!

Hope you guys are all ok


----------



## Caseys

Sorry I've been silent lately, just so tired from not sleeping well and working all day. I will be considered full-term this weekend. I went to my weekly doctor's appointment yesterday and I am already 1.5cm dilated. I could stay this way for awhile so it doesn't mean much but he's definitely getting ready! I have also nicknamed him "Squirmy Wormy" because he moves so much.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys - congrats on getting full term but now the waiting begins to see when he's ready to come into this world. Hang in there sweetie. I totally feel you on the sleepless nights and full days of work. I am in the same mode and its crazy busy at work too. Waking up way too many times at night and sometimes just staying awake after bathroom visits or just not being comfortable and waking up with night sweats. I even noticed the baby moving less when I am exhausted. Poor thing. But my doc is not worried and hasn't even started checking to see if i've started dilating yet. I see her in another 2 weeks and then once a week after that. I am feeling braxton hicks like twice a week but nothing else so far. Not sure I would even know if I felt a contractions. Still not sure what to expect there. I've had a lot of people at work and out in general looking at my belly and going OMG you're not going to make it another 6 weeks. I keep reminding them that I am only 5' 2" and that there isn't much room for the belly but to go out that's why I am looking so big but they don't believe me. So weird that men and women have given me that comment and I hear it like almost everyday.

miss lemon - enjoy your maternity leave. I wish I was home too. At least so I can take more naps in the middle of the day :) I have a coworker who went to same ivf doc and is two weeks behind me in schedule but she's having twins and has been on bed rest since december - poor thing started getting contractions and so they immediately put her on bed rest with a home contraction monitor. She has another 6 weeks to hold the babies.

dmama - congrats on squash status. are you planned for c-section due to the twins? Oh and thanks for the reminder about the kegels. I need to be more on top of that as well.

Hope you guys are having a good day.


----------



## dmama

Ms. Lemon how many weeks are you again? How much time do you get for maternity leave over there in the UK? Glad you get to enjoy the final weeks...

Caseys - I've called my little one 'squirm worm' too...Sometimes, I just don't know what is going on in there and it is funnhy to see my tummy moving all around from the outside! Congrats on being full term! What an incredible feeling you must have! Awesome!

Davecr- I am in the same boat...I am just 5 feet tall and very short torso, so I am looking like a walking circus tent! People simply can't belive I have over 2 months to go!!! I can't believe it either...My pelvis and ribs are painfully splitting apart to accomodate this child who thankfully is just in the 55th percentile...I don't think I can carry a much larger than avg baby...I am having just one little guy/girl--the C section is due to prior fibroid history that was pretty extensive, so I am not a candidate for a trial of labor...that has been known to me since the surgery some years ago....

I had my 30 week appt today and as I mentioned the baby is good and in the 55th percentile for weight, so things are on track...doc mentioned I have slightly more amniotic fluid but just on the larger side of normal and probably because the uterus is larger than 30 week size due to the fact that a few of my old fibroid friends have decided to show up again....So I guess with a large uterus and average baby, maybe there is just more fluid? IDK...but neither the specialist or my OB seemed concerned...Baby looked fine, heart and all of that was good...I am going to start working from home after the next week is over and then after about a month of that, start my maternity leave...we will see how this is all going to happen...it is so exciting but the unknown is a bit scary...I have a few Braxton Hicks contractions every day...some days more than others...so as long as they go away quickly the doc is not worried and my cervix is fine...they've been checking every two weeks the last 6 weeks or so and soon I go to every week....Getting tired and pelvis is achey, but I will miss the feeling of the squirm worm so I am trying to enjoy as much as I can now!

Glad to see everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Wanted to share how much fun it was last night to watch my belly for a good half hour or more. She was so active and constantly moving around. Another squirmy worm indeed. Just puts a smile on your face and watching the look of amazement on hubby face is incredible as well. Makes all the aches and pains worth it!!! :)

dmama - wow you're doc certainly gives you a lot more informatino regarding size and weight of baby. Mine just says 'you're on track' and leaves. I have no clue what the size she possibly is right now or what percentile. Of course they are not doing any more ultrasounds either. That is so great that you get to go on maternity leave in another month. Not me. I am working til the end to maximize the 12 weeks I plan to take (half unpaid) after the baby arrives. US maternity leave sucks compared to most of the world. I read that we are just behind Nigeria in terms of maternity/paternity benefits. So much for being this great western country - Wow!

Miss Lemon - how goes maternity leave?

Hope you ladies are having a good day.


----------



## dmama

I wrote a reply a day or so ago and then had some problem with the site or the computer....

davecr - I agree...maternity leave sucks here in the US....My doc wants me to not commute to work, so instead of taking a disability which comes with a reduction in pay, my supervisor agreed to let me work at home for a month, that way, I can actually work up until a week before the c-section so that I have a week to just get things ready, so I won't really start maternity leave until March...but it will be nice not to commute and work from home where I can put my feet up and take a break as I need to...I do not know how they expect us to bond with the baby, heal from the delivery, get on a schedule with breast feeding and get organized with daycare in a couple of weeks!!!! It sucks it really does and if I could afford to be a stay at home mom for a little longer I would...And true, we as a country aren't that great in maternal morbidity either! This country has a lot to learn....if it were the men giving birth there would definately be better leave laws!!! 

I got to have another ultrasound because the doc wanted to check on my fibroids, but I think that was probably the last one, unless the doc feels she needs to have one more thing looked at before the c-section, but I imagine that not much should change by the time the baby will be delivered. It's cute to see the baby in there though, but as they get so big, you can only see separate body parts at a time...


So...have you ladies already packed your bags for the hospital? I have been reading on what to bring...I have the hospital tour next week, so I will consider setting things aside after that maybe? I don't know...don't want to have a bag sitting around for weeks, but don't want to pack in a hurry either....

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Wow - things are really moving on for people. So excited to read you are nearly there Caseys and it could be any time soon. Sending you good luck vibes.

I feel bad now for going on about maternity leave when you guys are all still flogging away. We are really lucky in the UK with our maternity pay. As I've been with my employer for a good few years, we get 3 months leave full pay, 6 months statutory maternity pay (125 pounds a week) and then can take another 3 months off with no pay which is what I'm doing so I get a full year. I've got a friend in Texas due in March and she's got to work right up to the birth and then gets about 6 weeks off - that seems really hard. 

Dmama - I'm right there along with you - 30 weeks and 2 days, but I've finished work now because twins are much more likely to be premature, and the more rest I get and take it easy, the longer they might stay in. Sounds tough on your friend Davecr on bed rest - hope they stay in there! Most people here work as close to the birth as they dare so they get more time off with the baby afterwards, but I suppose I'm thinking I've more chance of healthy babies if I take more time off beforehand!

I really feel for you ladies who are around 5 foot - can imagine you feel really uncomfortable. I'm 5 foot 11 and so have a lot of 'abdomen' space, but I'm still really uncomfy. They're both head down which means I get feet and butts stuck up just under my ribs, and as I'm typing this I'm having to sit bolt upright on the sofa as I can't slouch! I invested in the Nexcare Bump support as walking round even the supermarket was getting tiring on those poor ligaments - it's great. Trussed up like a turkey, but it does take the weight of a bit.

Right - better go get in the bath to try and ease my back muscles before going out tonight. Can't wait to get my 'truss' on!!

Good weekends to all.


----------



## Caseys

I finished packing my hospital bag yesterday, just have toiletry items, a couple things for the baby to wear and a blanket for him, some clothes for myself and nursing type bras, a puzzle book, also a blanket to wrap the baby in so the dogs can get used to his smell before we bring him home. I am also bringing some books i got from my baby prep classes and things like that and plan to toss in my laptop and phone charger at the last minute.

I have a little rant now, there is this super religious woman i know and we carpooled down to my husbands holiday party together last night. She knows it took me awhile to get pregnant and told me last night she tells her friends oh this girl i know is pregnant after so long because God said it was her time, he picked this time for me, blah blah blah. Sorry but i just want to smack her and be like no, it was because we spent +$15k and used a petrie dish so shut the f*** up. I have successfully resisted several times though, as she says this crap to me every time i see her, you ladies should be proud of me!!! Ok rant over...

I am officially full term!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caseys

Ok looking at my sig, my baby is definitely not the size of a watermelon yet. Hopefully they mean the small, 4 serving ones that you get in the grocery store and not those monster ones, I can't imagine giving birth to one of those!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Caseys said:


> Ok looking at my sig, my baby is definitely not the size of a watermelon yet. Hopefully they mean the small, 4 serving ones that you get in the grocery store and not those monster ones, I can't imagine giving birth to one of those!

Maybe it is a small watermelon size, but in a baby shape for easier exit! And don't forget, even the skull squishes in a bit. That's what I keep telling myself. Bought some 'tiny baby' babygrows this week in case they come early, and can't help hoping on one level they come out that size rather than the 'newborn' size which looks huge next to it!!

Well done for keeping quiet with your religious friend. Not sure I would have been able to resist saying that in that case god must be the embryologist who injected my partners sperm into my egg!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys, well done on holding your tongue iwth the religious friend. i am very proud of you. I don't think I would be able to either. You're right sometimes you just want people to know how much science played at part of our little miracles and though at the end there was some part that God had to play in helpnig them stick to us and grow, it still sucks that we spent that much money and all those lovely drugs to get there. I told my hubby that we were having a beautiful petridish baby LOL

Definitely must be small watermelon size. Can't imagine how big you ladies with the twins are getting. The muscles on my ribs are definitely being pulled and I get sharp pains at night if I am turning in bed and pull them too much when I stretch a bit. I woke up poor hubby over the weekend with loud cry when I pulled the mucles in the middle of night and he ran to grab the half packed hospital bag thinking it was time LOL Poor thing is on pins and needles waiting to get to the hospital which is pretty much the next step.

Other than that I am feeling well - just more and more tired all the time and its been crazy busy at work. I was pooped at the end of last week putting in long days. Needed the weekend to recover for sure and then ended up working more on sunday so I feel like I haven't gotten a break. Hoping things slow down after this week - whew!

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## dmama

Caseys - yes definately good for you! I had a conversation with a friend of mine who was criticizing people who hire ladies in India to be surrogates....well, I have some opinion about that too, but at the same time, my friend went on to say that people should just adopt if they can't have kids and leave all the IVF stuff alone, pointing to octomom and all of that...well my friend has no idea that I went through IVF, so I didn't say anything except to say that I believe people need to do whatever they feel is right and that not all IVF goes the way of octomom....in any case, I didn't tell my friend to go fly a kite, although I was thinking about it, but that is why I didn't tell certain people about this journey in the first place....Congrats on being full term!!!! Any time now!!!!

Lemon - yes, I am just over 5 feet tall and I am getting uncomfortable...don't want to complain, but my pelvis is just achy achy achy! and I have a short torso on top of it and so there is just no room in there...I can't imagine another 2 months---don't know how it is going to work out for a full term baby to fit!!! but hoping to get there!!!! 

davecr - oh yes....i was sneezing the other day and got an excruciating pain in the low abdomen...it is just so interesting because i had no morning sickness really, and no real problems with this pregnancy, but right now---i have it all! reflux, insomnia, achy hips and fatigue....thank goodness i am going to start working from home next week!!! Almost full term for you!!!!

Keep up the good work ladies!!!!! Seems we are heading toward the home stretch!!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well today outside of the achy hips, pelvis, pulling muscles and sleepiness :) Baby was hungry last night at 3 am so I got up and had some cereal and then couldn't sleep. So the mood for today is defnitely sleepy for me. 

Hubby had a weird dream that I though I would share - we are at the hospital and he goes downstairs in the elevator to get something and gets stuck in the elevator. He's freaking out because I am already in labor and he's stuck in the elevator. The doors finally open to a big ballroom where people are dancing and then congrulating him on the baby. He's still going 'I gotta get back to my wife'. He finally gets back to the room and I've already had the baby and even named her without him being there. And I named her some old name that he didn't like. 

How's that for your subconcious working its way through dreams!! Poor thing. And I thought that us ladies were supposed to be stressed out about labor and having weird dream. Our other halves are also freaking out and they are probably feeling a bit lost too considering nothing in their control as men would like to have thing. :)

Anyway, hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Sounds like your hubby is worrying deep down! Mine is starting to get nervous now we're only 6 weeks away. Said the other day that if he was going for a job interview for role of parent, he'd not get it coz he's no experience! I think though that we'll all be expert nappy changers 3 days in.

Read about the 6 week 'period' after birth so went to buy some of the special maternity pads. Have you seen the size of them?? The pack of 24 is bigger than a cereal box, and when I read the back it recommended 24 for the first 2 days, then 48 for the first week. I looked a sight carrying armfuls of the things to the checkout!! Today's task is to buy some giant maternity pants on the internet for them to fit in.


----------



## dmama

Yes, I think men get anxious at this point! I think it is hard because as our symptoms get to the better of us, there isn't much they can do, but I think it starts to hit home that this is actually going to happen and they get excited, anxious, scared as well...Plus they don't know what their role is going to be in the delivery room...all out of their control....something new for them!!!

Lemon--I also stocked up on pads....I don't care how absorbent they may be there is no way I am using those huge monster pads! LOL!!!!! I may deal with them while in hospital, but I am not walking around with those things Ha ha ha....I am really a tampon user (forgive the openness) but I bought my usual back up pads..which are the 'super' absorbent kind, but thin and long--they got me through heavy bleeding with my fibroids...We will see...I may live to eat my words!!! Hope not though! :)
It was bittersweet buying them though I will say, as it signals the end of the pregnancy and I will miss being pregnant I think (definitely was doing very well without a period these last months)....but it also signals that soon, my little one will be here, so....ONWARD!!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Yes - has been lovely not having periods. Or my pre-menstrual migraine. I'm wondering whether to ask if I have a C-section, they can whip out my fibroid whilst I'm opened up! I'm sure they won't, but it might be worth asking. It's only small (12mm), but its position causes so much pain during each period that I would love to say goodbye to it!


----------



## babybean123

Anybody remember their sugar levels, when it was time for the glucose test? Or what the range of normal was considered to be?
My sugar level was 138 (12.9) and the cut off for my ob is 140, which mean I barely made it under the 'normal' level. I know normal is typically 80-120, but during pregnancy the 'norm' is stretched to cover a wider range. Needless to say, I'm hoping my OB isn't somebody that's making up her own guidelines, and my levels are actually within the range of normal.
I just moved, and therefore transferred OB's at the 28 week mark. I don't feel like I have the classic signs/symptoms of gestational diabetes... but just wanted to check with you all. 

I'm 29w4d now and just received the RhoGam shot yesterday... I moved from CT to NE and my OB in CT stressed the importance of receiving my RhoGam at 28wks (so I would need to get it as soon as I moved back, at my first appt). My new OB, in NE, told me that I would have to get some lab work done and I would receive it at 29w3d at the earliest. I guess it's probably not THAT big of deal, but it's always a little nerve racking to hear conflicting advise - especially since the one in CT is the the OB that saw me through everything thus far. Also, my OB was asking me all about my IVF!? Which leaves me nervous thinking she hasn't worked with many IVF pregnancies... or something. Ugh. 

Hope you are all doing well! So many of you fine ladies are practically to finishline! I'm very excited and hopeful for all the happiness that is to come :)


----------



## dmama

Lemon - I too have fibroids and asked the doc if she could remove them because I am definitely having a C-section, but she said they don't like to do it because the uterus is so full of blood at that time, they don't want to risk hemorrhage and a hysterectomy. She said that she'd only remove one if it interfered with getting the baby out or making the incision. But ask your doc...maybe if you have just one fibroid, they will do it, but they will probably want to avoid any additional potential complication.

babybean - hi there! I think that your glucose test sounds about right and perhaps you are on the border...Your doc may have you repeat it in a few weeks. From what I have read it seems 28 weeks is when they suggest Rhogam...I have no idea if waiting one more week will hurt, but don't know why they just didn't give it at 28 weeks? At least you got it now though... I would say it probably isn't a big deal either but yes it becomes confusing when one practitioner says one thing and another says another thing...But I believe that it is more for the second pregnancy than the first anyway, so as long as there was not problem where you could have been sensitized prior to the birth of this baby, then it is probably fine....

Well, tomorrow is the last of the classes---ye old childcare class!!! Yeah! we learn how to bathe and diaper the little tyke! It is getting real, and maybe I am getting scared!!!!! Starting to finally have the baby dreams...the doc was asking me about it and I hadn't been having them, but seems like they have started!!! Can we say 'excitement'?!!!!!!

Take care ladies!!!! We are all so close, so let's keep each other posted and supported in this last stage of pregnancy..... :)


----------



## Miss Lemon

Sorry I can't help with the sugar level stuff Babybean - don't think we do all that in the UK. They just check a urine sample each time we have an appointment and I suppose would do more tests if it looks dodgy from that. Hope you get it sorted though. 

Well Dmama - I shouldn't have mentioned the bloomin fibroid! Have had the awful stabbing pain I get during a period all weekend which was really scary at first as I thought the babies were coming early. Kept in touch with the hospital though and they think it is just muscular, but it is so painful in the night that I can't lie down. If I do get into one position, I'm then 'stuck' as it is agony to move, so for the last two nights I've had to get up with lots of gasps and moans (poor DH) and have a bath at about 2am, then try to sleep scrunched up on the sofa, re-filling my hot water bottle at various intervals. Needless to say I've not slept much - good practice I suppose! 
In addition, my belly button is starting to stick out which I'd kind of expected, but the whole area around it is extremely painful, and is showing some bruising! It hurts even when I pull my top down over it. I'm wondering whether I've got that thing where the abdominal muscle splits - common when carrying twins I believe - argh.

The good thing is that this morning it feels a little better, so I'm hoping that it was just caused by the babies wrestling for space inside me, and now they've found new positions. Fingers' crossed!


----------



## Caseys

Just got home from the doctors, was told I may not make it to my next appointment next Monday and most likely won't make it to my due date on 2/11. I am already 3cm dilated and 70% effaced but no contractions that I can feel, though apparently I've had some to get the effacement so far along.

He's on his way!!!


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> Just got home from the doctors, was told I may not make it to my next appointment next Monday and most likely won't make it to my due date on 2/11. I am already 3cm dilated and 70% effaced but no contractions that I can feel, though apparently I've had some to get the effacement so far along.
> 
> He's on his way!!!

Oh Caseyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!Sounds like it to me too!!! Has the baby dropped into the pelvis? It is just a matter of time now....Depends on whether this little one wants to get evicted early or not, but it seems like it is going to be soon!!!! Please keep us posted when you can! I know this is what you've been waiting for, so enjoy it all.....:happydance: If you don't make it back on before you go into labor, I am praying for a healthy safe delivery for you and your baby!!!!Go gett'em!!!:thumbup:

Lemon - having two is so much more challenging...all the aches and pains must just be double!!!! i am sure the little ones are squishing each other for room in there! Maybe one of your little guys had a foot in between your ribs? that happened to me once and it was excrutiating! sleeping has certainly not been happening here either....i've already gotten hip to a hot shower before bed...it seems to really help...but once i get up for that first pee...all is lost...hope your improvement from this morning continues!:hugs:

Today, I had my 32 week check...Although I am starting to work from home, doc was trying to suggest I go out now...problem is that I am trying to stay on full pay for as long as I can, but am wondering if working 3-4 additional weeks is worth it? I guess it is, because seriously I just work on the computer...I mean, I can type to you guys, so I think I can work on the computer for a few weeks....and basically depending on how much I get done at a time, perhaps I can actually goof off (shush) some of the rest of the time....It isn't really that demanding....I just have to do a phone conference once or twice a week...not a major deal....Anyway, I am planning to go out at week 36...but of course, by week 34 if I feel things have changed ( and they change every day) I may ask to go out then and just eat the loss in pay.....(means more disability days with pay cut after junior comes--but will be worth it). I would definitely start disability if I could not work from home because it is getting hard to get around and I get so tired all the time......I start my non-stress tests at week 34 as well..I guess due to the prior myomectomy and fibroids and age, they want to check the placenta function...makes me wonder why they wait so late to do that though because it seems like if there was a problem, junior would not be doing so well by now, but I also guess there isn't much they could do about it till now anyway---by taking the baby early....Well all is good so far...I've gained 5 pounds since the prior 2 weeks and have just decided with 7 weeks to go, I am not going to worry about it ( I didn't gain anything at the last visit)...just keep on trying to eat healthy and lay off some ice cream, but not going to worry that much! 

I can't wait till all the babies roll in!!!! Sorry for the long post...i am just so excited!!!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Caseys said:


> Just got home from the doctors, was told I may not make it to my next appointment next Monday and most likely won't make it to my due date on 2/11. I am already 3cm dilated and 70% effaced but no contractions that I can feel, though apparently I've had some to get the effacement so far along.
> 
> He's on his way!!!


That is so exciting Caseys. Go girl! Please ask your hubby to let us know on here how you are doing, and good vibes and best wishes winging their way across the atlantic to you. x

Dmama - it's such a difficult one about when to finish. What is your gut feeling? I'd felt tired, but OK in the couple of weeks before I finished - but when my body gave a great sigh of relief that I had finished I realised I'd been running on adrenaline. The breathless/heart racing episodes stopped right away too! Could you do as you say and review it again in 2 weeks? I suppose doing the best for these babies of ours is priority, but when it has a big financial implication, that can affect the baby too.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Caseys - congrats and good luck and safe delivery. We can't wait to see a pic of your little boy! Lucky you to have already come this far with dilation and effactment without contractions. I am wishing for the same thing. :)

dmama - sounds like you're coming along very well. Good luck with deciding on the work issue. I have a sit down computer job too so I am planning on working til the end. That way I can extend time afterwards but our benefits here suck compared to yours. So maybe you should take full advantage.

miss lemon - hope you're feeling better from the fibroid. How scary and hopeful the c-section goes all smoothly. It would be nice for them to remove it while they have you opened up. Let us know what yoru doc says.


I just went for 36 wk check last friday and cervix is still high and closed and little girl is turned head down but hasn't droppped. She was all up into my ribs yesterday making my stomach rock hard too. I am starting to get very uncomfortable and more and more tired at the end of the day. Sleeping is so uncomfortable and waking up 3-4 times. And you ladies are right, once you've woken up it takes a while to fall asleep and get restful sleep. My ribs are starting to expand too now. I can feel the muscles getting all sore. 
I haven't had any baby dreams, is that weird? Mentally I feel like I am going to go to the end and maybe even past my due date so maybe that's why I am not feeling anxious or worried. Don't know. I still go to my daughter's room and just sit and imagin me holding her though. I am very excited to start the bonding with her :) :)

Hope you ladies are having a good day.


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> I haven't had any baby dreams, is that weird?

Mine have always been weird ones composed of things I observed during the day but in random order. I learned last night not to ever watch that totally stupid MTV show Jersery Shore right before bed. I kept waking up begging my mind to make me stop dreaming about those morons.

Another preggo friend keeps dreaming about having sex with hot movie stars. I sooo wish my mind was like hers!


----------



## davecr033

Caseys - that's hilarious about watching jersey shore. I keep having weird dreams as well and some of them are just plain scary ones like people chasing me and trying to kill me and/or hubby. Maybe I need to stop watching the action movies or something - hahah

Dreams about doing it with movie stars - now those would be nice dreams considering I have no energy at all to jump my hubby. Poor thing is being deprived and will only continue through the 6 weeks after birth. We've tired but the positions are just not comfortable and thus not sexy. I usually feel like a big whale trying to move around anyway LOL

Oh and did I ask you guys about the whole nuturing feeling. Well I don't have it but I think hubby's got it big time. He's on a frenzie every weekend to get all her stuff washed, cleaned and organized, etc. Its amazing. I love doing it with him but he's the one initiating. And I thought women were supposed to get that feeling towards the end.


----------



## Miss Lemon

That's great that he's into nesting!! I've not heard about the bloke doing it before, but hey, who cares. Mine has had a 'we have to have lots of technology ready for the babies' phase so he's bought a camera, a video camera and a new computer to edit it all on! Oh - and an additional sofa that we've been meaning to get for years to cope with the increased visitors we expect to get. We're officially skint now, but I think he thought if we don't get these things before the babies arrive, we never will!

Know what you mean about the increasingly uncomfortable bit. I think I've doubled in size in this last fortnight. Attempted to cut my toenails yesterday and really hoping that effort lasts until after the babies are born as it was nigh on impossible and I don't think I'll be able to do it again!  And I put a purple jumper on, only to be told "you look just like a giant ribena berry"! Thanks for that.

Good luck with the sleeping ladies. I can recommend a couple of drops of lavender oil on a tissue under the pillow - seems to be helping me get back to sleep after the staggering trips to the loo in the night!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing today? I am officially full terms at 37 weeks and doc appt on friday showed that I am already 1 cm dilated and cervix is just starting to soften up. Nurse started handing us admittance paperwork and it finally hit us both that this is down to the wire and could happen any day now. Of course in reading everything in the books and online, the 1 cm doesn't mean anything and it could be tomorrow or weeks from now. I will say that I had bad cramping Friday night and I think it was from the doc checking the cervix. Thought that was a precursor to labor but it went away the next day. So confusing!!! Guess its just a waiting game now. They did a quick ultrasound and baby is about 6lbs 13 oz already which is good average size and she was already head down all the way into my pelvic area which explains the constant pressure I feel down there. Its probably hilarious to watch me walk sometimes as I have that pelvic pressure and so can't help but waddle. hahaha

Caseys - Wishing you a smooth delivery - I know you were told you might not make it to this weekend. Big Hugs.

Dmama - what did you decide regarding staying home? I was so tempted this morning to stay home. I was just way too sleeping and slept right through the alarm clock. I feel rested though because I only woke up 2 times last night - woohoo. 

Miss Lemon - I gave up on trying to do anything to my toenails. I am going to go for a pedicure later this week because I can barely tie my shoe laces. I look so professional at work with a nice outfit and tennis shoes on LOL. But the ankles are swelling up too much now not to switch to more comfortable shoes. 

Now just worried that I might now know I am having contractions. Everyone keeps telling that I will definitely know but since its the unknown to me, I am nervous about that. Folks at work started a pool betting $5 a date guessing which day the baby will arrive. The baby gets half the proceeds. I was all for making money since they were all taking guessing on the date anyway. Most people think I am having this kid way before the due date. 

Hubby had a talk with our daughter advising her of the plan for her to come on a Friday so that we could be home by Monday. That was his plan and it was so cute to watch him talking to her. I am looking forward to seeing my little girl :) :)

Hope you guys are having a good day.


----------



## Caseys

No baby yet so I'm back at work again today. I wish he would hurry up and come out, he's been beating up my insides!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Know what you mean about worrying about whether you'll know if it's contractions or not Davecr. Weekend before last I worried that the period pain I had was contractions. It wasn't. This weekend's drama was acute indigestion coming on so quickly I thought that might be contractions! Well, I didn't expect my back muscles to hurt with indigestion, but they did. Hurrah for Gaviscon.

So exciting that it could be any time now for you and Caseys. 

I booked in for a planned C-section on 20th March today. That would take the babies to 38 weeks 4 days, but there is a 60% chance of them coming before that anyway, so on one level I wonder why I bothered. I suppose it's a case of "come out in your own time guys, but if you're not out by then, we're coming in to get you!". So I guess it's carry on with the breathing exercises and perineal massage just in case!

Hope you all having a good day.


----------



## davecr033

Caseys said:


> No baby yet so I'm back at work again today. I wish he would hurry up and come out, he's been beating up my insides!

Sorry Caseys, he isn't here yet. How far are you dilated? I was surprised to hear the doc say I was 1 cm already and then I remembered your situation. I hear you on the insides being beaten up. Ribs and pelvis aches, muscles are being pulled, bladder is getting beaten up....whew! Soon, soon, soon! Hang in there!


----------



## dmama

Wow!!!!! Caseys---I can't believe you actually went in to work today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with 5 days to go you definitely deserve to take a break, but I do understand that our leave in the US is so cheap that you want to work up until the date...I wish you the best sweets because it is any time now!!!

Same for you davecr - I can't wait to see posts of your baby...I know you are excited!!!!! I certainly know I am excited and I still have over a month to go......

AFM - I did decide to start working from home last week....so far so good..I have a teleconference meeting tomorrow so we will see how that goes...It isn't bad working at home, the problem is trying not to goof off....But actually, it should not be so bad....but I believe that I am going to start my official 'leave' from work at 36 weeks (3 weeks from now) which is good because I am increasingly distracted...so the doctor says that is when I am entitled to go and the fact that I am having a C-section puts me out for longer time than I have 100% paid leave anyway, so the way I see it a few weeks extra of unpaid leave is gonna hurt, but it isn't going to kill me, so I am just going to be off from 36 weeks until the doc clears me to go back after the Csection whenever that will be....so a little more than half of my leave will be 100% paid and the rest will be paid but at some significant disability rate reduction. I considered working at home right up until the date, but I am not going to do that because sometimes deadlines mean I have to work on the weekends. I just thnk I want to have a couple weeks to just do whatever I need to do to say 'goodbye' to this life and make room for the new one...... I am only going to have my first baby once, so what else can I do.....

I didn't sleep at all last night....maybe 2 hours....don't know why.....too hot...too cold...too itchy, plus the wiggle worm was very wiggly last night.....I had taken a hot shower before but it got me about 1-2 hours of sleep only....oh well....gotta get used to that too!!! LOL!!!!

Good luck all!!!!! Can't wait for the delivery stories!!!!!


----------



## dmama

Lemon - Our C-sections are scheduled for the same day!!!!! We'll see if these little guys want to come out early or not!!!


----------



## davecr033

dmama said:


> Lemon - Our C-sections are scheduled for the same day!!!!! We'll see if these little guys want to come out early or not!!!

dmama and miss lemon - that is so cool that both of you are scheduled on the same day. Hope both of you make it and good luck!!! We'll all need to come back and post the baby pics. Can't wait to see them.

Its only wednesday and feels like time has just slowed down to a crawl. First the weeks were flying by but now every day I guess since I am waiting for labor to start any time now, the days seem to be very long even though I am still working too. Isn't that weird - LOL

Hope all of you have a good day.


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Its only wednesday and feels like time has just slowed down to a crawl. First the weeks were flying by but now every day I guess since I am waiting for labor to start any time now, the days seem to be very long even though I am still working too. Isn't that weird -

Tell me about it!!! I am at work too but said to my coworkers when I walked in - I am here, I feel like crap, but I now have one more day to spend with my little man AFTER her arrives so there!

I am starting maternity leave on Friday even if he hasn't shown up yet, so part of my 6-day waiting period for Short Term Disability coverage falls over the weekend. If I make it to my weekly appointment on Monday my doc is going to schedule an induction for later on in the week.

Though I have more labor symtoms today, just waiting for the first real contraction to head home. So maybe he will come on his own, we'll see. We have a fire drill at work later on today, maybe it will scare him out of me?


----------



## davecr033

Caseys - you're almost there - woohoo. what other labor symptoms do you have? 

I just have the great pelvic pressure and i think she was going through a growth spurt yesterday because my stomach was tight all day. I have some lower back pain and lovely swollen cankles but nothing else. Haven't really felt any pain per say.


----------



## Miss Lemon

ooh - what signs are you getting?
At my antenatal class our midwife asked us what were the three signs of labour. My other half whispered to me "a frantic phone call from your Mrs saying I've gone into labour"! I'm glad he didn't share that with the class.


----------



## dmama

Caseys - are you hangin in there???!!!


----------



## Caseys

I am so impatient, hate not knowing when labor is going to start!


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> I am so impatient, hate not knowing when labor is going to start!

Awwww.....I am so excited for you.....I know it has got to be maddening not knowing what or when it is going to happen....I feel like I am missing out in that aspect by having a scheduled C-section....Just keep distracted. The baby is gonna have the final say here and when it is time, you will know....Wishing you the best!!!! You got this, girl!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dmama

I just noticed...I am a honeydew today!!!!! Lovin' it!!!!


----------



## urchin

I am! (pregnant with my first after IVF that is!)
But I'm very newly pregnant - as you can see from my apple seed ... one day I will have a lovely melon like the rest of you :D


----------



## davecr033

dmama said:


> I just noticed...I am a honeydew today!!!!! Lovin' it!!!!

Congrats drama on the honeydew size. It's so exciting!


----------



## davecr033

Hi ladies,

I think I lost my mucous plug today - big think! It was like a big glob snot-like and pinkish. I've had yellows snot-like discharge for last week and half but doc said that it was normal. Doc visit on Friday showed still 1cm dilated and no effacement. Same as last week. I've had some menus trail like cramping today and continued pressure in pelvic but nothing else. Oh the waiting game continues.

How are you doing Casey's?

Welcome urchin and congratulations!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Welcome Urchin and congrats on your apple seed! The start of an exciting journey for you. 

Davecr - very exciting news about your mucus plug. (never thought I'd by typing that!) Baby is on it's way!!!

Dmama - I started doing an 'only 37 days to go' countdown to the c-section, but found that too scary! Sticking with my 'only 5 weeks to go'. Vague is good! I find the thought of the night before terrifying. Last night before life changes for ever. Don't know if that is worse than your not knowing Caseys!


----------



## dmama

Welcome Urchin!

Caseys - Hope all is well....I suspect the onset of labor? Can't wait to hear!

Davecr - sounds like mucous plug to me!!!! Have you felt the baby drop into the pelvis? Even then, there may be 2-3 weeks to go...Well, it seems that baby is getting ready....just the waiting game now....Is all set and ready?

Lemon - yes, i see what you mean too....either way, it is all anxiety provoking as we look forward to meeting these little dear ones!!!

AFM - had my first NST today and it was good. baby was active and so they had good results. i am going every week now and seems that there are only four visits to go before d-day....things are getting exciting. i decided to stop work at 36 weeks per doc's suggestion (actually she has been suggesting for months! ha ha). i will use my vacation time until c-section and then my 8 weeks of maternity post c-section. i can use sick time afterward, and/or take unpaid time off if i want to be out longer....i think it all works out in the end and the most important is being able to spend time enjoying these last few weeks and spending time with the new baby....i'll downsize on the spending if i have to.

Enjoy the homestretch ladies......and the begining of the first trimester for Urchin!


----------



## urchin

thanks for the welcome ladeez!
it's very nice to read how you're all doing at the other end of this journey - and looking at all your lovely melons!

Today, I have become a pea! and am ridiculously happy about that :dance:


----------



## Miss Lemon

A pea is exciting! 
I've not got one of those counters so I just looked up on my scan notes that the estimated weight of my twins from the measurements they take are 4.3lb and 4.6lb. That's 8.9lb of baby to lug around. And 5 weeks still go to! Gosh


----------



## davecr033

Hi ladies,

dmama - yes baby has dropped. she is putting lots of pressure in my pelvis for sure. Hurts to walk sometimes especially if I have a full bladder. Felt some nice tightening of the tummy yesterday - braxton because they happens three times yesterday afternoon and then nothing. They weren't painful but just made you kind of stop and breath deep. All is ready and set for this little girl. We went and got the car seat inspected by the state trooper and he was really nice and gave us lots of good advice. Hubby is so done with all the projects to prepare for this baby that he is now finding other projects to do LOL. He put in hardware on kitchen cabinets over the weekend so they can all be child locked later. If this baby doesn't come soon, we'll have a new roof on the house and we don't even need it LOL

Oh and congrats and no work after 36 weeks. woohoo for putting your feet up and taking it easy. 

Urchin - congrats on becoming pea size. I remember those first few days of incredible joy and disbelief that it has finally happened after all the trials and tribulations. Congrats!!! Wishing you a smooth journey. Are you having one or two babies?

miss lemon - I can't even imagine you guys carrying two babies. I am so huge right now with the one and she was already measuring 6 lb 13oz two weeks ago. So if she's gaining about 1/2 lb a week then I am close to 8lb baby already - Yikes. My back definitely feels the weight :)

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## urchin

I was also very excited by my pea :D

I'm not sure whether there's one or two in there DC ... I had 2 embies transferred but won't know til my scan on 27th how many are still there!


----------



## Caseys

Maxwell, "Max" arrived last night at 2:37am, 6lbs 8oz. I got induced as he was driving me nuts! He's cute as a button, I will try to figure out how to post a pic sometime soon.


----------



## Miss Lemon

Congratulations Caseys!!!! You did it! I'm so pleased for you guys. Wooo hoooo.


----------



## davecr033

Congratulations Caseys and welcome to Maxwell. I am so happy for you! Speedy recovery and enjoy the time with your little boy. Big hugs!

AFM - No change on my end. Had some braxton hicks last night while I was walking on the treadmill and they were pretty regular too. coming on every 10 minutes. Hubby got practice with the whole timing thing. But as soon as i sat down they went away. totally weird! so looks like my little bun isn't ready to go anywhere just yet. 

Craving a burger wtih a fried egg on top - yummmy!

Hope you ladies are having a good day.


----------



## dmama

Caseys - Congrats and Welcome to Maxwell---That is actually the name I am choosing for my baby if I have a boy---have been keeping it secret all this time.....So happy...Hope all went smoothly and you and baby and DH are bonding well!!!! Lovin it!!!!

Davecr - Yourrrrrrrrr next! Baby will come when ready....ha ha Must want some more protein before making the journey to the outside world!!! Stay hydrated...I notice more BH when I haven't had enough water...

Urchin - I am obsessed with the fruit/vegetable thingy too!

Lemon - I am going to say that you might not last 5 weeks with those babies at that weight.....just a guess!

AFM - All is okay...NST went well and will be having them weekly now...I also feel like I am going to go earlier than the scheduled date...I am just very uncomfy and feel like my tummy is gonna burst open like the movie Alien....we will see....I want the baby to grow as well as it can, but I think I am ready anytime from 37 weeks on.....I am anxious to meet the baby...


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Quick update - 39 weeks and they did an ultrasound on Friday and she's already measuring 7.5 lbs but cervix was still only 1 cm dilated and still thick (same as last 3 weeks). Doc is worried about her getting too big so she recommended induction this Tuesday evening using proglastins first then oxytocin. We are excited and nervous at the same time. Praying cervix responds well and all goes well for vaginal delivery. I would like to avoid c-section if possible. If my body doesn't respond well then after 2 days or less they'll do c-section anyway. No going back after tuesday evening :)

Can't wait to meet my little girl. Hubby started jumping up and down in the doc office :) I am nervous more than so than he is, of course.

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Caseys

dmama said:


> Caseys - Congrats and Welcome to Maxwell---That is actually the name I am choosing for my baby if I have a boy---have been keeping it secret all this time.....So happy...Hope all went smoothly and you and baby and DH are bonding well!!!! Lovin it!!!!

That's awesome that we picked the same name. I wanted a strong one, I don't think IVF babies should have any of the trendy, totally cutesy names as they had to be fighters to make it this far. That's just me though.


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Quick update - 39 weeks and they did an ultrasound on Friday and she's already measuring 7.5 lbs but cervix was still only 1 cm dilated and still thick (same as last 3 weeks). Doc is worried about her getting too big so she recommended induction this Tuesday evening using proglastins first then oxytocin.

Good luck!! I was just on pitocin then once they broke my water, soon asked for an epidural. It was easier on me because I was already 4cm and 80%. Make sure you go in hydrated - I didn't know I was going to be induced that night, it was very spontaneous, and they gave me about 3 bags of saline (i was throwing up too so that was a factor). When I went to leave the hospital on Thursday my shoes didn't fit because my feet were so swollen from all the fluids.

You are going to do great!!!!


----------



## davecr033

Good luck!! I was just on pitocin then once they broke my water, soon asked for an epidural. It was easier on me because I was already 4cm and 80%. Make sure you go in hydrated - I didn't know I was going to be induced that night, it was very spontaneous, and they gave me about 3 bags of saline (i was throwing up too so that was a factor). When I went to leave the hospital on Thursday my shoes didn't fit because my feet were so swollen from all the fluids.

You are going to do great!!!![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much Caseys! My cervix is making no progress at all. I did tons of walking, nipple simulation, drinking raspberry leaf tea, etc. (all the home remedies) over the weekend to hopefully get my cervix going. Nervous about how long it will take to get labor really going and having the energy by the end. I am sure they aren't going to let me eat since they want an empty stomach in case they need to do c-section. I am mentally prepared for the rest and will be taking the epidural at some point too. :)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I will post updates afterwards. Big Hugs!


----------



## Caseys

Following up on a post of mine from several months ago, I just saw my "hoo-ha" for the first time since then! I was able to do a little trimming too, though I still have stitches so was just a slight trim. Still, it's the little things that are making me feel a little more like my former self now that I am on the other side.


----------



## dmama

davecr _ sending you my best for Tuesday!!!! Praying all goes well and you don't need a C-section....but either way, I hope delivery is going to be safe and you and the little one will be healthy on the other side!!!! soon you'll get to see that little face! so exciting!

casey's how is it going? glad you get to become familiar with your body parts again!LOL ! It has been a while for me too! crazy the things we take for granted!!! Ha! Is baby sleeping long periods?

so far on this end, i guess we will just be waiting...increasing discomfort with everything and sleep deprived...i am having more BH and they are stronger, but i guess doc said not to worry unless they get painful...i guess i will know when that happens...but i am getting real anxious...i guess that is normal...about to go out of my mind worrying how things are going to go....i will see the doc later this week and also go for another NST...i know it is close, but i am not sure how to keep it together till 3-20!!!! i will do my best!!!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Hi Ladies. 
Looks like I've missed some action, but I was busy myself with having the twins on Sunday!! Waters broke at 1am and they were with us at 12 noon, delivered normally with the help of my friend Mr Epidural! Isaac Harrison was 5lb 3 and Bethan Isobel was 4lb 10. They both in special care as they were 3 weeks early, but doing well and we visiting all day every day!

Will get some pics uploaded soon. x

Hope you other ladies ok!


----------



## Caseys

Miss Lemon said:


> Hi Ladies.
> Looks like I've missed some action, but I was busy myself with having the twins on Sunday!! Waters broke at 1am and they were with us at 12 noon, delivered normally with the help of my friend Mr Epidural! Isaac Harrison was 5lb 3 and Bethan Isobel was 4lb 10. They both in special care as they were 3 weeks early, but doing well and we visiting all day every day!
> 
> Will get some pics uploaded soon. x
> 
> Hope you other ladies ok!

How exciting!! congrats!!! Welcome to the "totallackofsleepbuttotallyinlove" club! :happydance:


----------



## dmama

Congrats Lemon!!!
Considering the twins you did great! Were you having contractions before your water broke? I am wondering what the lead in to labor is like since I MUST have a csection I am just worried I will miss the signs. 
In any case I am happy things went great!

I am assuming Davecr also delivered?!

I guess I am next! Can't believe the time is here for us!


----------



## davecr033

Sorry been mia for a while ladies. My little Ria was born on 2/22 via c-section at 1:15pm weighing 7lb 8ozs and 21.5 inches long. Went in night before on programs tins and had lots of cramp like contractions. They started me on pitocin. Lasted about 4 hours on my own to 4cm then asked for our buddy mr. Epidural. Doc came in half hour later and I had regressed to less than3 cm and she was worried I that baby might be too big and we'd have shoulder distortion problems so recommended we go for c-section. We were in the operating room within next half hour to have the little one. I cried so much after hearing her cries. It was so incredible to see my hubby crying too when he saw her. She's gorgeous with a full head of hair. Guess I fit that old wives tale about lots of hair on the baby if you have lots of heartburn. Her hair stood straight up after the first bath and the nurses couldn't get it to go down so they made a mohawk out of it. It was so cute :)

I am recovering wells and adjusting to no sleep but totally in love as Casey put it. :) and loving life as a whole. Feels like we had no life before our little ones arrived :). Casey's glad you're recovering well. I can't wait to do some trimming as well soon. Miss lemon -congrats on the birth of your twins. Looks like they are at a great weight and wishing you a speedy recovery. 
Drama- good luck. Your next :)

I will post a pic later. Sending you lots of big hugs!


----------



## dmama

I am finally a watermelon!!! And I feel like one too!!!

Congrats Davecr!

Hope all of you mommies are doing well!


----------



## Miss Lemon

Congrats Davecr! Lovely news. Hope you recovering well too.

Not long to go dmama! I had no contractions till i got to the hospital - it was leaking fluid that was my signal. Hopefully though your little one will stay put until the 20th.

Life still mad here as babies still in special care and I'm spending 8-12 hours a day at hospital and the rest of the time expressing every 3 hours inc the night so shattered. I'm hooked up now to the pump and typing 1 handed!

Isaac is feeding from me so ready to come home but bethan can't feed on her own yet so they want to keep her longer. Will be awful bringing just 1 home so hoping she gets it before monday!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427985_261215910625175_100002103042003_598384_687593146_n.jpg


----------



## davecr033

Miss lemon -congratulations. Hope your babies are doing well and are home with you now. Beautiful pic of you and the little ones. My little Ria is great and already a month old today. Time is flying by too quickly already now. 

Dmama - any news on you and your babies. Sending you wishes for speedy recovery. 

Casey's- how are you and max doing?


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies....just home today with my baby daughter!!! I had a girl.....!!!!!
Her name is Olivia....we are doing well so far!!! It is incredible....C-section was definitely something I need to replay in my mind...it was so surreal...but as they pulled her out and announced it was a girl...I will never forget that moment!
We are trying to get organized and dead tired, but loving it....

BTW..what do you all put your little ones to sleep wearing....the hospital only used a long sleeved tshirt with diaper and a swaddle.....do you keep up with that or do something more? Welcome to motherhood!!!


----------



## Caseys

Sorry I haven't commented much lately, been sleep-deprived! Congrats to everyone!

We put Max in a sleepsuit usually - those long sleeved outfits with booties. Sometimes like tonight he's in one of those with snaps and no booties, but you can fold the sleeves over his hands. We always swaddle him in one of those premade swaddles. Since he's got his hands covered we'll probably only swaddle his lower half.

Breastfeeding didn't work out for me so I pump then feed. Time for my before bed pump. I will try to catch up on all the posts soon!


----------



## dmama

Just dropping by to say I hope everyone is well!!!
I am sure we are all a bit sleep deprived......but it is worth it!!!!!

Caseys - I am trying to bf but also not sure I am loving it and might consider pumping and bottle feeding...I'll have to go back to work so will be doing that anyway....can I ask what wasn't working for you?


----------



## Miss Lemon

Congrats Dmama! Fantastic news. 
Sleep deprived doesn't describe it - I'm still breastfeeding every 3 hours, and it takes an hour and half, so getting sleep in hour and half chunks. Not good. It still really painful a lot of the time, so I'm going to breastfeeding drop in session again next thursday and if still can't sort it, going to swap to formula. I find myself getting angry at them at 4am as they shred my nipples! Not good.

Hope you all ok.


----------



## davecr033

Congrats dmama! Welcome to motherhood - sleepless nights and sore nipples and all. But isn't it still amazing! 

I ended up with bad sore nipples the first week. Medela cooling pads helped. The two weeks later ended up with nipple blisters. Incredibly painful. Doc recommended a lactation consultant who was worth ever penny. In hindsight I should have gone to a group session or something sooner. She recommended football position and feeding 15min on each breast (I was feeding on one side and then the other at the next feeding). She also recommended Mother's love nipple cream. I also started feeding one to two bottles of breast milk at night and pumping after each feeding. The lady said pumping after each feeding will bring more milk in and it will be less suction work for the baby. 

Hope this helps you ladies. I am now getting enough milk to begin freezing too to prepare for returning to work. 

I am thoroughly enjoying time at home with her though the days seem to run away pretty fast. Some days I have to make an effort to get out of the PJs :)

Wishing all if you well. Oh and Casey's I was finally able to shave as well. Felt so good to feel semi normal.


----------



## Caseys

Sorry about my lack of responses lately, I somehow killed my computer and everything had to be reinstalled. I was able to save the pics of Max at least though, phew!

I switched to pumping and bottle feeding after about a week and a half because Max and I were fighting each other and I felt it got in the way of our bonding because when I was done feeding him I didn't want to cuddle him, I just wanted to be done with him. Switching to pumping was so much less stressful for both of us and I like knowing how much he's getting - he's gained a lot of weight and my husband and I can switch off feeding him when we're both home so it's a win-win situation, though exclusively pumping is time consuming and still a lot of work as well.

I am also a cow, I pump at least 40oz a day, though I am trying to wean myself off pumping and eventually switch to formula. I don't want to have to pump at work so am now only pumping 3x a day and will see if I can drop down to 2x a day by the time I go back to work. If I have to I will self-express at work to relieve pressure, just don't trust myself to remember to always bring my pump with me as well so I think my plan will work, we'll see.

I go back to work in 3 weeks, boo! I am ready for it though, I think... I will miss Max but my husband is staying home with him for 3 weeks once I go back so it will help with the transition. He doesn't go into daycare until the day after Memorial Day.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## dmama

Oh thank you ladies for saying what you did....

I also find myself at 4am getting upset with the baby about how long she feeds....OMG, my nipples get so sore....I am gonna see if I can get a lactation consult or go to the latch clinic....I just feel sometimes that I just can not take it...What do people in the jungle do? I am sure their nipples hurt too and they don't have formula or pumping...?
Anyway, I might try too bottle at night trick...that seems to be the worst of it for us. I was pumping a lot te first two weeks because my milk was slow to come in, so I had a lot of milk supply...I only pump additionally once a day or so now in addition to bf every 2-3 hours, but I might increase it to have some to freeze for when I go back to work...we will see...I hope not to switch to formula, but this child eats a lot and my nipps just can only take so much....I can not imagine twins!!!!!!!!!!

other than that, things are fine...she is a ppretty good baby and doesn't do too much crying...sleeps a lot during the day and then looks at me with wide open eyes at 5am!!!! If she wasn't so cute, I don't know what I would do! HA HA! I am loving it all still the same though....it is amazing how that works!


----------



## davecr033

Hello ladies,

Good to hear from some of you and how things are going with the babies. The lactation consultant and feeding from bottle at night made a huge difference for me. My little one also sleeps almost 4 hrs sessions at night too which helps me to have energy for the feeding. Once I got past the sore nips I was able to handle the 4am feelings so much better. I am also Lucky to have a great hubby who will get up and burb and put her to sleep after feelings. 

Caseys-wow on the amount youre pumping. That is awesome. I am now able to pump almost 6 ozs early in the morning while hubby feeds her from the bottle. And she is starting to drink almost 4 ozs. She is finally starting to get chubby :)

Dmama - you're right I can't I aging with twins. I have a friend who did have twins thru ivf and she is lucky and has enough milk for both and does both bf and bottle but breast milk exclusively. 

Hope all of you are doing well. I am thoroughly enjoying being a mom. Life is amazing with this little girl. She gives us these beautiful big smiles that just makes all the aches and sleepless nights all worth it. Going back to work in another month for me and I am not looking forward to it but there are days when I sometimes think it will be nice to ba around adults again - is that wrong.


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Going back to work in another month for me and I am not looking forward to it but there are days when I sometimes think it will be nice to ba around adults again - is that wrong.

 

I am going to try to feed from the bottle at night to see what will happen, but that means pumping a bit more during the day because I also need to have a stash for when I go back to work...Hard to figure it out...I am calling lactation consultant tomorow for some help...

But Davecr033, I don't think it is wrong at all to want to be around adults....I tried to have some time with my friend today, but baby was not having it and my social time got cut short....so...I do feel like sometimes we need some time with big people...It does not mean one bit that we don't love our little ones....I am sort of looking forward to it when she can talk...but now she seems like she is recognizing more that I am at least the milk supply if not her mother, and wanting to cuddle more and more which melts my heart.....But I agree, I miss hanging out with big girls a bit...


----------



## manuiti

:wave: Would it be ok if I join this thread? It looks like most of you on here have already had your babies though. I'm 37 and am at 11dp3dt and got my first ever bfp 2 days ago. This was my first IVF/ ICSI cycle. I'm over the moon! I know it could all change so easily, but I'm just going to enjoy every moment while I can. :flower:

Congratulations to you all by the way!


----------



## Caseys

manuiti said:


> :wave: Would it be ok if I join this thread? It looks like most of you on here have already had your babies though. I'm 37 and am at 11dp3dt and got my first ever bfp 2 days ago. This was my first IVF/ ICSI cycle. I'm over the moon! I know it could all change so easily, but I'm just going to enjoy every moment while I can. :flower:
> 
> Congratulations to you all by the way!

Welcome and congrats!! How exciting!! Yes, please join, it would be great if this thread got going again with some newbies.

Please ask us as many questions as you want/need, as we've all struggled through the process and those that got pregnant naturally just don't get it.

Yay, I am so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## manuiti

Thanks so much Caseys! :flower:


----------



## manuiti

:wave: ladies! Hope you're all doing ok.

I'm just back from my first beta test. And now I've got to wait until 6pm tomorrow to get my results! It's like a cruel form of torture. lol :dohh:


----------



## dmama

manuiti said:


> :wave: Would it be ok if I join this thread? It looks like most of you on here have already had your babies though. I'm 37 and am at 11dp3dt and got my first ever bfp 2 days ago. This was my first IVF/ ICSI cycle. I'm over the moon! I know it could all change so easily, but I'm just going to enjoy every moment while I can. :flower:
> 
> Congratulations to you all by the way!

welcome! i think that is faulous to have success on trial number one!!! especially with that fsh...fabulous indeed! keep us posted!


----------



## manuiti

Got my hCG beta result back from yesterday's test - 755 mIU/ml. I assume that's ok??? :shrug: Just waiting for the clinic to call me now so that I can tell them and I can find out what happens next.


----------



## Caseys

manuiti said:


> Got my hCG beta result back from yesterday's test - 755 mIU/ml. I assume that's ok??? :shrug: Just waiting for the clinic to call me now so that I can tell them and I can find out what happens next.

That sounds really good but I don't remember mine, not sure I got one when I was that far along. Let us know what the clinic says.


----------



## manuiti

I got my call and they're happy with the results, no need for another one. Now I'm to make an appointment for a scan in two weeks time. But it's never easy. My RE is the one who does the scans. He gets back from holiday the day before I head off on holiday for 3 weeks and doesn't attend at the clinic until half an hour before my flight which is obviously not going to work out. So the midwife is going to talk to him about it and will call me back tomorrow to see what he suggests. It's never simple with me! :blush:


----------



## manuiti

The midwife called me back today and I'm going to have to make a special trip for my scan, which is going to be on May 4th and should make me 6 weeks + 1. Might juuuuuust be lucky enough to catch a heartbeat, but if not, I know it's still too early to worry. But fingers crossed. And fingers crossed that there's something there!

So I'll be flying in in the afternoon, taxi to the clinic, hang around for an hour or so, have my scan, taxi back to the airport and last flight back home. And that'll be me $438 lighter before I've even paid for the scan. :dohh:

At some point I suppose I'll need to decide if I'm going to carry on with my RE who also happens to be an ob/gyn and do these flights but have access to the best/ latest equipment etc or find someone locally. And I've also now decided what health insurance to get so need to take that out soon. Thankfully here there's a law where they can't hammer you for pre-existing conditions and everything simply kicks in the month after you take out the policy.


----------



## dmama

manuiti said:


> The midwife called me back today and I'm going to have to make a special trip for my scan, which is going to be on May 4th and should make me 6 weeks + 1. Might juuuuuust be lucky enough to catch a heartbeat, but if not, I know it's still too early to worry. But fingers crossed. And fingers crossed that there's something there!
> 
> So I'll be flying in in the afternoon, taxi to the clinic, hang around for an hour or so, have my scan, taxi back to the airport and last flight back home. And that'll be me $438 lighter before I've even paid for the scan. :dohh:
> 
> At some point I suppose I'll need to decide if I'm going to carry on with my RE who also happens to be an ob/gyn and do these flights but have access to the best/ latest equipment etc or find someone locally. And I've also now decided what health insurance to get so need to take that out soon. Thankfully here there's a law where they can't hammer you for pre-existing conditions and everything simply kicks in the month after you take out the policy.

That's a great beta....althoough I also didn't have one that far along, so let's see whether one or both of your embies implanted!!!! I guess I don't understand where you are actually....Do you have to take a flight to get to your OB visits? Is that sustainable for the duration of the pregnancy and when you get further along, will it be okay to fly that often? Anyway, just questions, I am sure you are sorted out there......Glad that insurance isn't an issue....Keep us posted! It is nice having another pregnant lady on here.....

How is everyone else...Caseys, I see you here...how it going?

I am doing okay with my daughter now...she is 5 weeks and I can't believe it....breastfeeding got much better and just in the nick of time because I was about to give in....my nips just were about to fall off, but I guess she got the hang of it finally, or the nips got stronger! LOL!! Just trying to get used to doing things much more slowly and getting less done each day...I figure it will just be the way it is....If I were at work, nothing gets done around the house anyway, so trying not to stress, but seems like if I am home, I should be doing something...so gotta get that out of my head, becasue I can do very little now that she is getting to learn that mommy's chest is a nice place to rest her head! ha ha....but I am loving it really....

Hope everyone is well.....


----------



## davecr033

Hello ladies

Welcome manutius and congrats! We are very excited for you and looking forward to hearing your progress. 

Good to hear you are doing well dmamabwith feeding. I am loving it now especially since the little girl is more connected with me when eating. Looking at you with her big pretty eyes. It's amazing the connection. She is now returning smiles too and so I am loving time with her. 

Good to hear from you Caseys. How are you doing? When do you return to work? I return in 2 weeks and am not looking forward to it. I am now pumping almost 7 ozs especially early morning hours. Ive been storing away like crazy for when I go back to work. I am lucky that hubby has decided to stay at home with our little girl. But still going to be hard to not be around her all day and see her growing up and learning all the new things. 

Hope you are doing well miss lemon. It will be good to hear how you are doing with the twins.


----------



## manuiti

I had a major panic today. I realised that I only had enough progesterone support to last me until Monday night. That was okay until I phoned up to order more (no - you can't get it where I live, it has to be couriered) but the courier company doesn't work on a Sunday and then Tuesday is a holiday here. And because the progesterone needs to be refrigerated, they won't send it if it's going to be sat around in a warehouse somewhere for a day, so they won't send it until Wednesday and won't arrive here until Thursday. So then major hormonal panic ensued thinking I'd just ruined everything and I would lose the baby on Tuesday since I wouldn't have any progesterone left and my body won't be making enough on its own yet. Finally logic crept in after sobbing my eyes out, and I sent the midwife a text. She called me back immediately, asked me if I was okay and I blubbed down the phone to her that I was 'a bit worried'. lol She laughed and told me not to worry, there was another form of progesterone (it's a pill I shove up my foo foo instead of a gel) that I could take once I run out, every 8 hours, until the new stuff arrives. And breathe... :dohh:


----------



## dmama

manuiti said:


> I had a major panic today. I realised that I only had enough progesterone support to last me until Monday night. That was okay until I phoned up to order more (no - you can't get it where I live, it has to be couriered) but the courier company doesn't work on a Sunday and then Tuesday is a holiday here. And because the progesterone needs to be refrigerated, they won't send it if it's going to be sat around in a warehouse somewhere for a day, so they won't send it until Wednesday and won't arrive here until Thursday. So then major hormonal panic ensued thinking I'd just ruined everything and I would lose the baby on Tuesday since I wouldn't have any progesterone left and my body won't be making enough on its own yet. Finally logic crept in after sobbing my eyes out, and I sent the midwife a text. She called me back immediately, asked me if I was okay and I blubbed down the phone to her that I was 'a bit worried'. lol She laughed and told me not to worry, there was another form of progesterone (it's a pill I shove up my foo foo instead of a gel) that I could take once I run out, every 8 hours, until the new stuff arrives. And breathe... :dohh:

Ahhh yes....the hormones will make you crazy!!! Glad that your midwife got you the other form....Actually, that is what I took...the pill form....Are you having any pregnancy symptoms?:hugs:


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Welcome manutius and congrats! We are very excited for you and looking forward to hearing your progress.
> 
> Good to hear you are doing well dmamabwith feeding. I am loving it now especially since the little girl is more connected with me when eating. Looking at you with her big pretty eyes. It's amazing the connection. She is now returning smiles too and so I am loving time with her.
> 
> Good to hear from you Caseys. How are you doing? When do you return to work? I return in 2 weeks and am not looking forward to it. I am now pumping almost 7 ozs especially early morning hours. Ive been storing away like crazy for when I go back to work. I am lucky that hubby has decided to stay at home with our little girl. But still going to be hard to not be around her all day and see her growing up and learning all the new things.
> 
> Hope you are doing well miss lemon. It will be good to hear how you are doing with the twins.


Good to hear from you davecr!!!

How often do you pump? I have been pumping and storing too, but I am only pumping once or twice a day. I am wondering if I need to pump more...I think I also have an oversupply, or fast let-down because baby gulps and gags sometimes...I am going to check in with the lactation consultant on this, but I was curious to know how much you should get when you pump after a feed....sometimes I get between 4-7 ounces too and thought that was too much to get, but maybe not?

I am also not looking forward to the end of maternity leave....How can I keep my mind on work with my baby at daycare, or someone else's home????:cry: 

How long will your hubby be home with the baby? If I could win the lottery, I think I would stay home too....I just think she needs me and I can't stand it that someone will be with my baby longer than me all day!!!!!:nope: 

But what can we do because we do need to eat!!! Damn it, maternity leave in the United States sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Caseys

Hi girls!

I am going back to work on Friday. It will be nice and quiet and give me a chance to catch up with everyone before the craziness of a Monday hits. My husband is taking 3 weeks off, mostly unpaid, to stay home with Max before he goes into daycare the day after Memorial Day. So that should make the transition easier for me, I hope.

Also funny thing about work, they hired a temp to fill in for me while on leave and I was initially concerned about the temp outshining me and surpassing me in my job duties. It turns out the opposite happened - the temp made them all realize how much they missed me and how good I am at my job so it will be interesting to see what happens when I get back. Also my coworker allegedly pissed off someone at another location so she made me look good too. Meow. :)

I am still pumping exclusively. After switching to pumping when he was a week and a half old I never tried to breastfeed again. I'm not sure why I never tried again, guess I was afraid it wouldn't work and still feel guilty about it, like I 'gave up' too soon and should try to get him to latch again, yet I never seem to try. It is nice bottle feeding though, I am able to go places on my own and not have to worry about rushing home to feed him since my husband can. It was also nice whipping out a bottle instead of a boob when I was out with him the other day and he got hungry.

I saw mention about whats the right amount you should be pumping. I get about 17oz first thing in the morning then about 12-13oz the next 2 times I pump. One important thing is you are supposed to get the most first thing in the morning, nature makes you produce more overnight or something, so that's why I get more then. Also because I am still a cow it looks like I will have to pump at work, not looking forward to that. But since I continue to produce like my own dairy farm, I have been encouraged to keep pumping as long as I can so we'll see what happens.

Finally, I am pleased to announce, my pants fit again, yay! So I kinda look like Barbie with my huge boobs and small waist. I hate trying on pants and shorts though so I'm relieved I got a good chunk of my wardrobe back.

Ok see what happens, I don't post for awhile, now you guys get a novel. :)


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
May I join you? I just got my BFP today and go for my next beta on Wednesday. I'm still a little nervous about things, but I want to try and stay positive. Seeing so many of you on here now with your babies really helps me keep up my PMA. Looking forward to speaking with you all soon as I'm sure I'll have many questions as time goes on. Take care. :flower:


----------



## dmama

Buster1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> May I join you? I just got my BFP today and go for my next beta on Wednesday. I'm still a little nervous about things, but I want to try and stay positive. Seeing so many of you on here now with your babies really helps me keep up my PMA. Looking forward to speaking with you all soon as I'm sure I'll have many questions as time goes on. Take care. :flower:

Welcome Buster! Congrats on your BFP!:happydance: Can't wait to see your beta! Have faith! I also had an abdominal myomectomy, but only had 6 fibroids, I can't imagine 23!!!! ouch, girl!!!! I imagine you will need a C-section when you deliver? Keep us posted!!!!



Caseys--thanks....I was sort of wondering how it would go to exclusively pump...good for you...We all gotta do what we gotta do. Breastmilk I know is best, but unless you are staying home with your baby mostly, our busy lifestyle and sh*tty maternity leave makes it really challenging and I don't blame women who give it up all together....I am hanging in there, and I give her one bottle a day to get her used to the nipple, but that got me thinking about just pumping and feeding via bottle, but we will see...I also like not washing bottles too! hee hee hee


----------



## Buster1

Thanks for the warm welcome dmama, and Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## Gajendra

Buster1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome dmama, and Congrats on your new little one.

Life is full of sunshinehttps://www.cx-7.info/g.gif


----------



## manuiti

dmama said:


> Actually, that is what I took...the pill form....Are you having any pregnancy symptoms?:hugs:

Really glad to be back to my normal stuff. I didn't get on with those pills very well and they were so much more messy. As for symptoms, I'm getting lots of little cramps and twinges and pulling feelings. A week ago I was getting that horrid metal taste in my mouth but thankfully that seems to have gone away. And I get the odd wave of nausea now and then but it's manageable. Oh and night time bloating... o.m.g.!!!! hahaha


Buster - :wave: Huge congrats and can't wait to hear about those beta results!! :happydance:

afm - I went for my first scan yesterday. I was so scared there wouldn't be anything there but I needn't have worried. It all went well. Even got to hear & see its little heart beat going at 100bpm. It's mind blowing!!!! And yes there is another sac present but it's empty & tiny in comparison. My RE reckons it'll be reabsorbed in the next few days. I would have been thrilled to have twins but with hubby away so much it would have been quite a challenge (!), so I'm happy as anything with one! Oh, and here's a photo of bean between the two sets of crosshairs, measuring in at 1.8mm. :cloud9: It finally feels real now. :happydance:

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/fe9560ed.jpg

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying your little ones. :hugs:


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Manuiti.
Your scan looks great. It must seem so much more real now.

AFM it still doesn't feel real. My second set of numbers that were done on Wednesday and came back good so I don't go in for blood again until Wednesday the 9th and have my first scan planned for Friday the 18th. I don't have the exact beta numbers cause like a bone head I keep forgetting to ask. :dohh: But if the nurse says they're looking good who am I to question that. Hopefully after the first scan it will seem more real and maybe I'll relax a bit.


----------



## manuiti

Yeah, you will feel so much more relaxed. I was so scared there would be nothing there, even though I had no reason to think that. I only had one beta test done 15 days after my 3 day transfer. They were happy with the level and that was that. Roll on the 18th and scan day for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Manuti, I think it's going to be a long couple of weeks. I may feel a little better once I hear the numbers on Wednesday and if they're sitll going up that may put my mind at ease. What's next for you Manuti?


----------



## manuiti

I've got to book another scan for a couple of week's time, and I get to stop my progesterone & oestrogen on May 25th (and start having sex again!). Oh and next week I've got to go and get a load of blood tests. I can't actually read his writing but it looks like blood group, HIV, etc etc. Apparently they're legally required here within 2 weeks of having a pregnancy confirmed by ultrasound.


----------



## dmama

manuiti said:


> I've got to book another scan for a couple of week's time, and I get to stop my progesterone & oestrogen on May 25th (and start having sex again!). Oh and next week I've got to go and get a load of blood tests. I can't actually read his writing but it looks like blood group, HIV, etc etc. Apparently they're legally required here within 2 weeks of having a pregnancy confirmed by ultrasound.

Fantastic news....yes,, all of that prenatal blood work is required here too...Enjoy all of the needle sticks and everything....I was so nervous at the beginning that something was going to go wrong, so I am noot sure if I was enjoying it at the moment, but in retrospect...every last test and annoying visit to the doctor was great and sooooooo worth it! Enjoy it all!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## manuiti

Thanks hun! :hugs: I'm just back from having 4 vials of blood taken and peeing in a cup. Should have all my results back by the 11th.


----------



## dmama

Happy Mother's Day everyone....
I don't know if you ladies overseas celebrate the same day, but wishing you a great day in any event! Enjoy!


----------



## Buster1

Happy Mother's day to all you Mom's out there and Mom's to be.


----------



## Caseys

dmama said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone....
> I don't know if you ladies overseas celebrate the same day, but wishing you a great day in any event! Enjoy!

Happy Mother's Day! When I woke up this morning I remembered how depressed this day used to make me. Not anymore!! :happydance:


----------



## dmama

Caseys said:


> dmama said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone....
> I don't know if you ladies overseas celebrate the same day, but wishing you a great day in any event! Enjoy!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day! When I woke up this morning I remembered how depressed this day used to make me. Not anymore!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Hallelujah!!!! You said it sister! Hope things are going well!!!!
My little one is 2months!!!! Can't believe it....time flies!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

Sorry been quiet for a few days. Happy Mother's day to all of you. Its the best year for all of us :) My little one stole daddy's credit card and bought me flowers and a spa retreat for a day. Love her and daddy :)

Congrats and welcome Buster! 

Manuiti - yes hearing the baby's heart beat is the most amazing thing ever and it doesn't get old ever. You'll enjoy each and ever scan. I was just showing the pics of each of my scans to family when they visited.

Caseys - that's awesome about the temp who made you shine. I had no temp so my boss missed me terribly. It will be a huge burden off her shoulders now that I am back. I got several messages from her while I was out about how much I was missed. Felt good for sure. My job is a high stress and long hour job so I am considering finding another position so that I can have steady hours and be home more. I've tired to come in early and leave early but something always comes up last minute. Need to find a way to make it all work. Sucks that by the time you get home there is only a couple hours before its bath time and then she's out.

AFM - I am back to work and today is only second day. Sucks! I miss my baby so much even though I know she is in good hands with hubby. He's being great and sending me pics multiple times in the day and I called him no less than every 2 hours yesterday LOL

I am pumping twice at work and once early in the morning hours after feeding her. She's only waking up once at night now so I only get to feed her once. I kind of missing the bonding while feeding her. I've totally done the whip out the boob thing in public twice now and felt so awkward. But still loving feeding her and kind of miss it. Lactation consultant told me that early morning hours is when you get the most milk production. So definitely pump before going to work. I get 6 oz after feeding her (10z if I didn't feed her first). At work I am having to pump twice in the day so far and get average 7 oz. I've frozen a bunch of milk too but also have enough fresh milk for hubby during the day. 

My little one will be 3 months next week and I still can't believe she's here already. It will be a year this month that the IVF journey began. I am going to freeze remaining 6 embroys for another year and try again. Any of you ladies given thought about trying again later?

Hope all of you are having a good day.


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Sorry been quiet for a few days. Happy Mother's day to all of you. Its the best year for all of us :) My little one stole daddy's credit card and bought me flowers and a spa retreat for a day. Love her and daddy :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome Buster!
> 
> Manuiti - yes hearing the baby's heart beat is the most amazing thing ever and it doesn't get old ever. You'll enjoy each and ever scan. I was just showing the pics of each of my scans to family when they visited.
> 
> Caseys - that's awesome about the temp who made you shine. I had no temp so my boss missed me terribly. It will be a huge burden off her shoulders now that I am back. I got several messages from her while I was out about how much I was missed. Felt good for sure. My job is a high stress and long hour job so I am considering finding another position so that I can have steady hours and be home more. I've tired to come in early and leave early but something always comes up last minute. Need to find a way to make it all work. Sucks that by the time you get home there is only a couple hours before its bath time and then she's out.
> 
> AFM - I am back to work and today is only second day. Sucks! I miss my baby so much even though I know she is in good hands with hubby. He's being great and sending me pics multiple times in the day and I called him no less than every 2 hours yesterday LOL
> 
> I am pumping twice at work and once early in the morning hours after feeding her. She's only waking up once at night now so I only get to feed her once. I kind of missing the bonding while feeding her. I've totally done the whip out the boob thing in public twice now and felt so awkward. But still loving feeding her and kind of miss it. Lactation consultant told me that early morning hours is when you get the most milk production. So definitely pump before going to work. I get 6 oz after feeding her (10z if I didn't feed her first). At work I am having to pump twice in the day so far and get average 7 oz. I've frozen a bunch of milk too but also have enough fresh milk for hubby during the day.
> 
> My little one will be 3 months next week and I still can't believe she's here already. It will be a year this month that the IVF journey began. I am going to freeze remaining 6 embroys for another year and try again. Any of you ladies given thought about trying again later?
> 
> Hope all of you are having a good day.

Thanks for all the info on breastfeeding and going back to work...I go back in June and not happy about it...but I have milk frozen and was just thinking now about how to make it all work, so this message from you was timely....
My girl is 2 months and so I am also happy to hear that at 3 mos your daughter is only waking up once at night...I am up 2-3 times with my dd and I would love to cut one or two of those out...BUT I do hear you on missing the feedings and bonding---I was thinking of that too since I am planning the return to work, how much I am going to miss....I was thinking, where we could move that would be cheaper to live so that I would not have to work at all...I just don't think they should be without their moms at this young age....Damn maternity leave here...it sucks...

You are so lucky that you have embies frozen! I didn't get any to freeze. I was thinking that it should be best to have a sibling for dd, but not sure about how to finance another round or more of IVF. I know we were lucky to get success with the second IVF and not sure how many more tries we'd need to get that lucky again? But I am not going to say that I have completely nixed it...

Looking forward to news from the preggo ladies! It is always so good to get announcements of the ultrasounds and all..


----------



## Buster1

Hello ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well. Davecr and Dmama it sounds like your babies are doing wonderfully. It must be so hard to go back to work. The maternity leave here does suck. I work for an airline and it's even worse.

Well I had my first ultrasound today and found out that I'm having twins. It has just started to sink in that I'm pregnant, now I have to get use to the fact that there are 2 babies in there. LOL I'm not going to lie, I'm in a bit of shock but very happy. The heartbeat was 120bpm for both babies and everything is looking good. I have another scan on Thursday and if everything looks good she is going to turn me back over to my regular ob/gyn. The only bad thing is that it seems like I have caught a cold so I'm going to spend my weekend taking it easy and trying to get rid of this cold. Hope everyone else is doing well and gearing up to have a great weekend.


----------



## davecr033

Buster1 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well. Davecr and Dmama it sounds like your babies are doing wonderfully. It must be so hard to go back to work. The maternity leave here does suck. I work for an airline and it's even worse.
> 
> Well I had my first ultrasound today and found out that I'm having twins. It has just started to sink in that I'm pregnant, now I have to get use to the fact that there are 2 babies in there. LOL I'm not going to lie, I'm in a bit of shock but very happy. The heartbeat was 120bpm for both babies and everything is looking good. I have another scan on Thursday and if everything looks good she is going to turn me back over to my regular ob/gyn. The only bad thing is that it seems like I have caught a cold so I'm going to spend my weekend taking it easy and trying to get rid of this cold. Hope everyone else is doing well and gearing up to have a great weekend.



Congratulation Buster! How very exciting on the twins news. Yes I bet it is shocking to hear there are two in there when you are just barely getting used to the idea that you're pg at all. How wonderful though. Big Hugs!


----------



## Buster1

Thanks so much Davecr. It's real exciting news unfortunately I haven't had much time to enjoy it as this cold has been really bad over the past couple of days. It seems like it is a little better today, but feels like I have a long way to go to get back to normal.


----------



## dmama

Buster1 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Hope everyone is doing well. Davecr and Dmama it sounds like your babies are doing wonderfully. It must be so hard to go back to work. The maternity leave here does suck. I work for an airline and it's even worse.
> 
> Well I had my first ultrasound today and found out that I'm having twins. It has just started to sink in that I'm pregnant, now I have to get use to the fact that there are 2 babies in there. LOL I'm not going to lie, I'm in a bit of shock but very happy. The heartbeat was 120bpm for both babies and everything is looking good. I have another scan on Thursday and if everything looks good she is going to turn me back over to my regular ob/gyn. The only bad thing is that it seems like I have caught a cold so I'm going to spend my weekend taking it easy and trying to get rid of this cold. Hope everyone else is doing well and gearing up to have a great weekend.

That is great news! Two for the price of one!!!!! Hey, you may even get to have a Christmas surprise since sometimes twins come early!!!! Fantastic news and I hope you get over that cold soon....I had a nasty cold when I was in my 7th month and it was miserable...Just think about it like you are going to be sharing those antibodies with your wee ones!

Everything is going well here...2 weeks left of my maternity leave---Damn!:cry: But I will buck up and deal with it...the baby is great and I need to be thankful....


----------



## Buster1

Thanks Dmama.


----------



## MLC20

Good luck to everyone. I am 39 weeks after IVF. We tried for 2 years naturally using natural therapies which didn't work and then 9 months on IVF. I found acupuncture and my naturopath really helped. I have had acupuncture throughout my pregnancy and Have had a great pregnancy with very little aches and pains or morning sickness. My lo will be joining us this weekend and we are very excited to have him / her here. 

IVF is a real journey and one that a lot of people don't understand. Through yoga and antenatal classes I have met a lot of people who have been through it as well. Look after yourself.


----------



## Buster1

MLC20 said:


> Good luck to everyone. I am 39 weeks after IVF. We tried for 2 years naturally using natural therapies which didn't work and then 9 months on IVF. I found acupuncture and my naturopath really helped. I have had acupuncture throughout my pregnancy and Have had a great pregnancy with very little aches and pains or morning sickness. My lo will be joining us this weekend and we are very excited to have him / her here.
> 
> IVF is a real journey and one that a lot of people don't understand. Through yoga and antenatal classes I have met a lot of people who have been through it as well. Look after yourself.

Thanks for sharing your story and good luck this weekend and Congratulations!


----------



## dmama

MLC20 said:


> Good luck to everyone. I am 39 weeks after IVF. We tried for 2 years naturally using natural therapies which didn't work and then 9 months on IVF. I found acupuncture and my naturopath really helped. I have had acupuncture throughout my pregnancy and Have had a great pregnancy with very little aches and pains or morning sickness. My lo will be joining us this weekend and we are very excited to have him / her here.
> 
> IVF is a real journey and one that a lot of people don't understand. Through yoga and antenatal classes I have met a lot of people who have been through it as well. Look after yourself.

Hope you have an amazing and safe delivery....enjoy it!!! Please come back and let us know about it all!!!!


----------



## davecr033

MLC20 said:


> Good luck to everyone. I am 39 weeks after IVF. We tried for 2 years naturally using natural therapies which didn't work and then 9 months on IVF. I found acupuncture and my naturopath really helped. I have had acupuncture throughout my pregnancy and Have had a great pregnancy with very little aches and pains or morning sickness. My lo will be joining us this weekend and we are very excited to have him / her here.
> 
> IVF is a real journey and one that a lot of people don't understand. Through yoga and antenatal classes I have met a lot of people who have been through it as well. Look after yourself.

Wishing you a safe and smooth delivery! IVF is an amazing and 'not for the faint of heart' journey. We are all so blessed to have gotten through with success. I know many women who have tired multiple times without successful and the emotional and physical roll coaster ride is enough for anyone in one lifetime. 

Are you having boy or girl or both? Please post pictures afterwards. 

Here is a pic of my little girl. She is only waking up once during the night now so I am very thankful for that. Back at work though and dealing with lots of organizational changes. My boss is no longer here (seems like they were just waiting for me to come back) and so now I have all of her duties. So much for easing back into work! 

Hope the rest of you are having a good day.
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_4.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Here is a pic of my little girl.

Oh my gosh, she is so adorable!!!!


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Here is a pic of my little girl. She is only waking up once during the night now so I am very thankful for that. Back at work though and dealing with lots of organizational changes. My boss is no longer here (seems like they were just waiting for me to come back) and so now I have all of her duties. So much for easing back into work!
> 
> Hope the rest of you are having a good day.

What a cutie...nice head of hair!!!!
I've got to get a new picture of my baby girl up next....

Enjoy the long weekend everyone!!!!!!


----------



## davecr033

Thanks Ladies! Yes she was born with full head of hair and two dimples (one on each cheek). We figured see got one from each of us as both hubby and I have one. :)

Hubby has been doing great with her at home. She now smiles back when you smile at her and she had her first flight over the long holiday weekend. You're going to love this story of her first flight. She did great going to Florida but coming back she pooped and diaper leaked onto my white pants (yes I know what the heck was I thinking wearing white) right before takeoff. Flight attendant let me get up to change her but she told me the flight couldn't take off until I got back into my seat. No pressure there - fastest diaper change ever as people glared at me for getting up right before take off. She then got some kind of bug because she wailed and wailed at the airport after landing. People probably thought I was torturing her. Nothing would sooth her and then she went home and had diaherra the rest of the afternoon so I figure she was having a stomach ache which caused her to cry so hard. My poor baby! 

So note to self - don't ever wear white when traveling with a baby LOL


----------



## Buster1

Davecr your little girl is so cute. All that hair and those cheeks. You just want to squeeze them. You're a very lucky Mama.


----------



## dmama

Ahhhhh....

Back to work today ladies...wasn't fun leaving the wee one behind at day care, but was my mood picked up when I left the office early to go get her! Ha!

How is everyone?


----------



## davecr033

Yes back to work sucks! I just went to lunch with hubby and baby and I soooo did not want to come back. Who wants to leave her smiling baby and go back into the office!

I will say that the whole day's stress is relieved when I get home and see her. Its amazing!

How is it going for you pg ladies?


----------



## Buster1

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all are doing well. I've had a tough week this week. I'm 9 weeks with the twins and I had extreme fatigue and some MS. So much so that I had to call out of work. I hate doing that as I know I don't have much time til my doctors take me out of work for good so I want to make my time in count. Oh well I guess this goes along with the whole pregnancy thing. As long as these babies are healthy I'm ok with it.


----------



## manuiti

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted for ages. I've been away on holiday with hubby. Just thought I'd pop on to update you with my sad news. On Wednesday I went in for my NT scan at 11 weeks and there was no heartbeat and baby was only measuring at 10 weeks. I had a D&C on Saturday night as my RE wanted to do tests in case whatever went wrong is something treatable for next time.

Obviously hubby & I are devastated, especially as we were getting so close to that first trimester milestone, but we're looking to the future and the next round of IVF... though secretly I'm terrified it's not going to work thanks to being a low responder. But we'll never know if we don't try.

Anyway, hopefully I'll be back here in the not too distant future.

:sadangel:


----------



## davecr033

Manuiti - So sorry to hear the sad news of your loss. Glad to hear you guys are going for another round. Good Luck and praying you get there soon.

Buster - sorry to hear about the fatigue but it does get better in the 2nd trimeseter. Get lots of rest and don't worry about having to be away from work. Like you said - anything for your little babies. 

dmama - how is adjusting to work and baby schedule going? I feel like I am still adjusting. lol where is the pic of your little one?

Caseys - how are you doing?


----------



## dmama

manuiti said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted for ages. I've been away on holiday with hubby. Just thought I'd pop on to update you with my sad news. On Wednesday I went in for my NT scan at 11 weeks and there was no heartbeat and baby was only measuring at 10 weeks. I had a D&C on Saturday night as my RE wanted to do tests in case whatever went wrong is something treatable for next time.
> 
> Obviously hubby & I are devastated, especially as we were getting so close to that first trimester milestone, but we're looking to the future and the next round of IVF... though secretly I'm terrified it's not going to work thanks to being a low responder. But we'll never know if we don't try.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I'll be back here in the not too distant future.
> 
> :sadangel:

Manuiti _ I am so sorry for this loss. I can only imagine the sense of sadness. I do pray you and DH will be able to achieve your dream. Did you have any embies frozen? My best to you!:hugs:


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Manuiti - So sorry to hear the sad news of your loss. Glad to hear you guys are going for another round. Good Luck and praying you get there soon.
> 
> Buster - sorry to hear about the fatigue but it does get better in the 2nd trimeseter. Get lots of rest and don't worry about having to be away from work. Like you said - anything for your little babies.
> 
> dmama - how is adjusting to work and baby schedule going? I feel like I am still adjusting. lol where is the pic of your little one?
> 
> Caseys - how are you doing?

How is everyone?

Lemon - How are the twins! 

Caseys- yes, how are you?

Davecr - sorry you are going back to work too...such a sad state we have when we have to leave our babies....Yes the work thing is for the birds indeed, but we have to do what we have to do....I love picking her up though, but seems she is so tired when we come home and it gets close to her winding down time that I don't feel like I spend too much time with her on the work week.... Here is a pic of my sunshine....

Take care everyone!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120518-00629.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buster1

Manuiti I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words. I'm glad you and dh are moving forward and looking to try again. Wishing you guys all the best.


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

oh dmama - you're little one is so adorable - look at those big beautiful eyes. 

Ok question for the ladies with babies - my period just started today and my little one is only 4 month old and I am breastfeeding exclusively still - What the Heck!!! Thought it wasn't supposed to start until I she starts solids and I wean her off my milk. I didn't even have any protection in my purse - had to run to pharmacy from work to get some.

I am also losing a ton of hair. My doc said to come see their hormone specialist and I see her on Monday so I guess I will find out what's going on.


----------



## dmama

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> oh dmama - you're little one is so adorable - look at those big beautiful eyes.
> 
> Ok question for the ladies with babies - my period just started today and my little one is only 4 month old and I am breastfeeding exclusively still - What the Heck!!! Thought it wasn't supposed to start until I she starts solids and I wean her off my milk. I didn't even have any protection in my purse - had to run to pharmacy from work to get some.
> 
> I am also losing a ton of hair. My doc said to come see their hormone specialist and I see her on Monday so I guess I will find out what's going on.

Hey there,
Well, I know about the hair shedding. It is supposed to be due to drop in estrogen. During pregnancy, our hair doesn't shed so after pregnancy all that was supposed to have shed finally does, so it is supposed to last for a while though and then go away. Mine is shedding now too...As for the period return, I have no idea why that happened, but I had spotting into my second month postpartum, and doc said that probably I wasn't ovulating since I still exclusively breastfeed on demand and that the bleeding could be due to the instability of the uterine lining since we aren't ovulating...I do know though that some people get pregnant while breastfeeding, so ovulating is possible...so good thing you are getting checked...might want to think about that in the event you are or aren't planning #2!!!!

How is the little one davecr and everyone else? How are the pregnant mammas?

My little one is getting big now...not ready to sit up alone, but getting there! She is happy to see everything now and sings herself to sleep--so cute!!!

Hope everyone is well....too quiet now on the thread.....
Cheers!!!


----------



## davecr033

Good Morning ladies,

Talked to the nurse and she said its normal to get period now since baby is sleeping through the night most days. Plus I am at work and only pumping twice during the day (not feeding on demand). Getting period is weird - it caused headaches and dehydration 2 days leading up to starting and changed the taste of my milk. Baby kept pulling off after only a gulp and I was trying to figure out what the heck is going on with her because she was hungry but won't eat properly. Thank god for frozen milk in the freezer. Its supposed to go back to normal once the hormones stabilize again.

I was enjoying no periods for such a long time - the vacay is over :(

Little one is doing great and sitting up all by herself. She even giggles now. I can't get her to go to sleep talking to herself at the beginning but she will do so in the middle of the night. She fights going to sleep in the beginning. 
Otherwise I am throughly enjoying motherhood. Each day with her is a blessing and its so much fun to see all her developments day by day. 

Going through a big change in job so taking a couple of weeks off in between before starting at new job. Looking forward to some beach time in Florida with my baby.

How is everyone else doing? Any of you on an good baby threads on this site?

dmama - agreed that its too quiet on this thread. 

Have a good day.


----------



## dmama

davecr - that explains it...didn't know the taste of milk changes! hope the new job is going to be a good transition. i went back to work but then was off again for a few weeks, now go back again monday---not loving it, but it is what it is...glad you have a vacation to look forward to...is your daughter sleeping in her crib? mine is getting to big for the bassinette now and i am planning to move her to the crib soon...she is not sitting by herself yet, but her neck is getting so strong and she likes sitting up, but still needs support, so it is coming..she gets tired of tummy time quick, but i try everyday to make her have some tummy time...she is laughing and drooling a lot now---don't know if the drooling means teeth are coming soon? who watches your daughter when you go to work? if you find another baby thread, let me know!!!


----------



## Caseys

I just typed up this nice long message and my computer changed pages on me and it got removed, classic!

Sorry I haven't been replying, I have an annoying habit of playing stupid games on facebook and zoning out instead of being productive during my downtime.

My hair shed a ton a few weeks ago and completely clogged up my shower drain, it was awesome. At least since Max is now grabbing onto my hair all the time now I typically keep it up most of the time so it's not noticeable.

Max is 5 months old today, crazy how time flies. Around this time last year I was just creating this thread, it's amazing to think back at my journey.

He's doing well, laughs a lot and sleeps through the night. He just got over the stomach bug though and seems to have a cold that never goes away. He has problems breathing and stuff yet whenever the pediatrician listens to his lungs I'm told he's fine. Have any of you experienced this? I feel so bad for him sometimes when he tries to suck his thumb and can't because that means he can't breathe. 

I'm also starting to feel guilty for having him in daycare as he wouldn't be so sick if I didn't have him there. But mentally being back at work is great for me though, I like the "break", if that makes sense.

He refuses to roll over for us, on tummy time just sucks his thumb and cries. Yet at daycare they say he does it ALL THE TIME. I'm about to demand video proof as we have yet to see it. He doesn't know how to sit up on his own yet either, but can sit propped up. I hope he's not behind, ugh. He did just start to reach out for my dog Casey's fur and has grabbed her nose a few times so she's starting to keep her distance.

Ok I'm going to post this before my computer changes screens on me again...glad to see you all are well!


----------



## dmama

hi caseys! good to see you on here!
i know what you mean about the break by going back to work...i would definately like to save the money and spend the time with my daughter, but at the same time, i am not productive at home....i guess if i didn't need to be, then it would be alright, but that isn't how it is here....anyway, i understand...

my little one is 4 months and she is great...she is doing well and really not a big whiner at all!!! 

i have to admit ladies that i have been thinking about #2 for a sibling for my little girl...are any of you considering #2? in light of the ivf process, it seems i'd need to do another cycle as we didn't get anything to freeze...i know ms.lemon already got twins, and maybe hands are full...but how about the rest of you guys...do you think you'll go for another baby soon? did any of you have frozen embies?

how are the new ladies doing?


----------



## STS

Hi,we've had IVF for the 1st time and it worked ! We're now on week6 and only scheduled for first scan next week. It still feels so unreal ! First bloodtest, HCG 25, 48hrs later, HCG 73 ! I've also done 2 home preg tests and it was positive. BUT still I'm concerned, for I'm not nautious and some days, it feels like any other normal day.I don't have pain,except for breast tenderness and soar lower back, irritability and tyredness. The thing is, I'm not sure if it's the progestorone I'm taking that's causing all these symptoms?Am I being silly ?????


----------



## Babies4us

Hello everyone...
I'm 43 and pregnant after a IVF. I'm 16 weeks and very excited, and scared at the same time...
Just want to have a place to put down my thoughts...


----------



## dmama

Welcome and congrats new ladies! how are you progressing with the pregnancies?

i haven't been on in a while! my dd is now 8 months and i am contemplating #2!!!

hope you all are doing well....


----------



## Ms.sanshine

Hi, 
I'm new here and hope its ok to join.
I'm 39 first ivf after unsuccessful iui's and got a BFP
On the 14/2.
My first scan is schedualed for the 5/3... Long wait
We have been trying for a while now and are so happy, but I'm a bit worried.

It's reassuring reading posts here, good to know I'm not going crazy.

Any advise?

Sanshine


----------

